# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Asus DSL-AC87VG

## jmakro

Νέο μόντεμ ρουτερ που ενσωματώνει και Voip.
Εμείς με τα 68αρια να σκεφτούμε την αναβάθμιση αλλα να μας πει και τη γνώμη του ο babis3g :Worthy: 
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC87VG/
Με μια γρήγορη ματια γυρω στα 200€.

----------


## babis3g

Θα ρωτησω για πληροφοριες να μαθω οτι μπορω να σας πω (απο βδομαδα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν) εγω το εχω ( sample annex A) απο τελη ιουνιου και δεν μου εχουν δωσει καινουριο λογισμικο ακομα (μισα μενου και ψιλοπροβληματα φυσικα σαν το πρωτο λογισμικο alpha test) και δεν με ενημερωσαν ξανα απο τοτε...

EDIT
Αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα (θυμηθηκα παλια συζητηση μαζι τους) μαλλον σε Annex B θα βγει (τουλαχιστον για τωρα) γιατι το βλεπω σε πολλα Γερμανικα μαγαζια (τωρα που το googlαρω) ... οτι μαθω θα σας πω και θα βαλω και φωτο δικες μου

EDIT 2 ... χμμμμ ... για λιγες ωρες που εκανε ο φιλος jmarko το post εχουμε 2.000+ views  ... και μολις 5 μελη ειδαν το topic ... φαινεται πολυ κοσμος απο εξωτερικο ενδιαφερεται για το broadcom  :Wink: 

EDIT 3 ... σε λιγο μια φωτο  :Razz: 

οσοι εχουν το dsl ac68u θα καταλαβουν ποσο μεγαλο ειναι

----------


## halkx

ενδιαφερον...θα συνεργαζεται με την voip του οτε?

----------


## jmakro

αυτό τωρα θα είναι και το θέμα αν θα μπορει να παιρνει τους κωδικους του voip απο cosmote.
Σε περίπτωση που το broadcom  chip καταφέρνει ν αλλάζει σε vdsl το snr πιστεύω θα κάνει πάταγο για πολλούς που δεν τερματιζει την γραμμή.Με το 68αρι που εχω για παραδειγμα απο 37 συχρονισμο το παει 50 αποβληματιστα βεβαια παιζει ρολο γραμμή κοσμος dslam κτλ :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## babis3g

> ενδιαφερον...θα συνεργαζεται με την voip του οτε?


απο κουβεντα που ειχα μαζι τους , μου ειπαν οτι ανησυχουν για το voip (ειδικα στο annex A που παιζει στην πλεοψηφια οι περισσοτεροι παροχοι) και επειδη ο καθε παροχος εχει τις δικες του voip ρυθμισεις/συστημα, δεν ειναι σιγουροι (εκει στην Asus) αν θα μπορεσουν να το κανουν να δουλεψουν με ολους, οποτε μαλλον το annex A μπορει να αργησει να βγει
Ομως μαλλον δεν θα παιζει με οτε και απο οτι καταλαβα για τωρα μονο με τους Γερμανικους παροχους... υποψην ο οτε αλλαζει σχεδον καθε μερα τα κωδικα και κανενα μεχρι τωρα δεν παιζει, οποτε ουτε μαλλον το asus ... ομως αυτες ειναι πληροφοριες που εχω εγω και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα βγει το annex A και ποιους παροχους θα υποστηριζει το voip ... υπομονη αν θα μου πουν κατι αυριο



> αυτό τωρα θα είναι και το θέμα αν θα μπορει να παιρνει τους κωδικους του voip απο cosmote.
> Σε περίπτωση που το broadcom  chip καταφέρνει ν αλλάζει σε vdsl το snr πιστεύω θα κάνει πάταγο για πολλούς που δεν τερματιζει την γραμμή.Με το 68αρι που εχω για παραδειγμα απο 37 συχρονισμο το παει 50 αποβληματιστα βεβαια παιζει ρολο γραμμή κοσμος dslam κτλ


Απο δικες μου πληροφοριες τα broadcom ειναι κλειδωμενα/περιορισμενα σε broadcom dslam απο την broadcom στην αλλαγη snr ... οποτε ειτε ειναι netgear, ειτε billion, ειτε Asus, η broadcom τα δινει και Δεν παιζει η εντολη σε vdsl ... μπορει να ειμαι λαθος ... στο sample που πηρα δεν υπαρχει αλλαγη snr σε vdsl (μονο σε adsl) οποτε δεν φαινεται υποσχομενο ... αλλα ξαναλεω εχω πολυ παλιο λογισμικο και μπορει μεχρι τωρα να το προσθεσαν και να ξεχασαν να μου στειλουν καινουριο λογισμικο ... για αυτο ειπα επλιζω αυριο να μου δωσουν πληροφοριες και οχι τι υπολογιζω εγω που σας δινω πρωτες πληροφοριες και ανεπισημα (απο δικη μου εκτιμηση)

----------


## halkx

για να καταλάβω...εγω που εχω annex b υπαρχει περιπτωση να παιζει?? Μονο ο οτε κανει αλλαγη κωδικων συνεχεια??

Επισης αυτη την στιγμη που εχω adsl ειμαι πανω σε broadcom...αν και σε vdsl ειμαι σε broadcom θα παιζει το σνρ??

Λογικα αυριο θα σου δωσουν περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για αυτα οποτε ασ μην προτρεχουμε...θενκς

----------


## babis3g

Απο οτι εγω υποψιαζομαι εχει κυκλοφορησει μονο το Annex B (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) αλλα το λεω μετα απο παλια συζητηση μαζι τους οπως ειπα πιο πανω ... και εδω στα specs
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...pecifications/
λεει annex B/J (δεν αναφερει για Annex A)



> xDSL Data Rate
> ADSL2+/VDSL2/Vplus 35b
> *Annex B/J (Annex B HW)*
> VDSL2 Upstream: 150Mbps, Downstream: 200Mbps
> ADSL2+ Upstream: 3.3Mbps, Downstream: 24Mbps
> ADSL2 Upstream: 3.5Mbps, Downstream: 12Mbps


... αν το συγκεκριμενο (που απο οτι καταλαβα μονο το Annex B κυκλοφορει για τωρα) το βαλεις σε annex B σε οποια χωρα υπαρχει Annex B γραμμη ... φυσικα θα παιξει και σε adsl και σε vdsl

Τωρα αν το οποιο modem ειναι annex B ... και επειδη σε vdsl δεν παιζει ρολο τo Annex (το annex A/B που αναφερουν σε vdsl τα στατιστικα ειναι του band plan και οχι της γραμμης) θα παιξει και εκει το vdsl με Annex A γραμμη ... αλλα σε καμπινες με adsl fallback δεν θα παιξει το adsl, αρα αν ποτε καταργηθει το vdsl (για οποιο λογο) δεν θα παιξει καν πισω σε adsl Annex A γραμμη (αν το modem ειναι Annex B hardware)

Τωρα για το snr απο τις πληροφοριες που εχω ... με adsl γραμμη το snr παιζει/αλλαζει, το δοκιμασα στην δικη μου και αλλαζει την ταχυτητα ... σε vdsl ΑΝ καποιος ειναι σε broadcom καμπινα, οχι δεν θα αλλαξει σε vdsl ... ισως να αλλαξει σε infoneon, ikanos vdsl καμπινα ... αλλα απο τις πληροφοριες που εγω εχω, οχι δεν θα αλλαξει snr με γραμμες / καμπινες οτε (εφοσον ειναι broadcom οι καμινες) σε vdsl

Με λιγα λογια αν η καμινα σου ειναι vdsl broadcom, προσωπικα δεν νομιζω να αλλαξει το snr ... Eπλιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## halkx

βοηθησες παρα πολυ...οποτε αν το dslam ΔΕΝ ειναι broadcom θεωρητικα θα αλλαζει το snr και ας εχει ο ρουτερ broadcom τσιπακι?

----------


## babis3g

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος 100% σε αυτη τη περιπτωση, παντα μιλω απο δικη μου εμπειρια, χωρις να θελω να σας παρω στο λαιμο μου ... αλλα νομιζω θα αλλαξει, ο λογος που το λεω ειναι γιατι πιστευω οτι μεταξυ τους (broadcom σε broadcom) πρεπει να εχουν βαλει φραγη (μονο μεταξυ τους) ισως με αναγνωριση κωδικων

Εδω με το zyxel 1312 (broadcom) ο φιλος με wind που προφανως δεν ειναι σε broadcom καμπινα λεει οτι αλλαζει
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...25#post5566325
εδω φιλος με οτε γραμμη, λεει οτι δεν αλλαζει
το παιδευει μερες (απο οτι φαινεται) και δεν αλλαζει
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...37#post5563137
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...53#post5563153
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...55#post5572755

Επισης στο topic του netgear D7000 (broadcom και αυτο) αναφερουν αναλογο σε οτε vdsl ... οποτε δειχνει οτι δεν θεμα asus, netgear κλπ αλλα ειναι ετσι απο την broadcom

Και μια αλλη πληροφορια για οσους ξερουν απο telnet .... στο δικο με το παλιο λογισμικο δεν υπαρχει αλλαγη snr για vdsl μεσα στο μενου ... παρα μονο για adsl υπαρχει εντολη ετοιμη στο menu ... επειδη το modem εχει voip, το telnet εχει τριπλο κλειδωθει για πιο ασφαλεια, οποτε και να καποιος AN ξερει τις συγκεκριμενες telnet εντολες snr για το συγκεκριμενο (που διαφερουν απο τα αλλα broadcom) θα πρεπει να το χακαρει γερα το telnet για να παιξει ... δεν υπαρχει επιλογη ενεργοποιησεις telnet οπως στα κλασσικα asus που εχουμε αυτη την επιλογη sto administration>system ... σε αυτο δεν υπαρχει για ασφαλεια

----------


## jmakro

Απο αύριο αν απαντήσουν η σου στείλουν κάποιο firm θα το δούμε.Για να δούμε τι θα σου απαντήσουν ειμαι περίεργος.

----------


## babis3g

Επιβεβαιωνω ολα τα επανω που σας ειπα, οποτε τα βαζω ολα μαζι σαν μια περιληψη αυτη τη φορα με τα λογια τους

*Μονο σε Αnnex B* θα κυκλοφορησει, για το Α θα παρει καποιο διαστημα, ειναι εκτος σχεδιου επειδη στο voip ο καθε παροχος εχει το δικο του συστημα, ειναι λιγο πολυπλοκο για τωρα εκει στην asus το θεμα voip και διαφορετικες ρυθμισεις σχεδον με καθε παροχο σε annex A (που ειναι πολλοι)

Δεν υπαρχει επιλογη telnet για λογους ασφαλειας του voip, οσοι το παρετε  (Annex B) για να παιξει dmt, dsl stats tool κλπ, δεν θα παιξει και το telnet ειναι κλειδωνεμο καλα (καλα χακαρισματα οσοι εχετε κουραγιο) αλλα θα προστεθει το κλασσικο spectrum κλπ που ηδη τα asus εχουν

SNR υπαρχει ετοιμη ρυθμιση μεσα στο μενου (μιας και δεν υπαρχει προσβαση στο telnet) αλλα δυστυχως ειναι μονο σχεδιασμενη για adsl γραμμη ... προς ξεκαθαρισμα πριν ρωτησετε ξανα ... η asus εχει ζητησει επανηλημμενα απο την broadcom ρυθμιση vdsl snr και δεν την δινουν απο την broadcom ... ξεκαθαρα πραγματα δεν φταει η Asus

Για το voip υπαρχει αυτοματη ρυθμιση στο quick start wizard που δινει επιλογη για 2-3 Γερμανικες εταιριες ... οσοι εδω Ελλαδα με Annex B γραμμη το παραγγηλετε απο εξωτερικο (προφανως κανα Γερμανικο amazon) μπορειτε να δοκιμασετε χειροκινητα τις ρυθμισεις (οσοι τις ξερετε) το voip οτε ... αλλα θα στειλετε feedback/email η μου το λετε, αν μπορουν να βοηθησουν πανω σε αυτο για να περνανε τα κωδικα που ο οτε τα αλλαζει συνεχεια ... προσωπικα δεν νομιζω να παιζει με οτε ως εχει
Δυστυχως εγω δεν εχω voip γραμμη (και επλιζω να μην εχω για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα) για να τους δωσω τυχον logs να το κανονισουν και για οτε ... οποτε θα βγαλατε το φιδι απο την τρυπα οσοι το παρετε, αν θελετε voip

και επισης μου ειπαν οτι στο annex B η DSL βαση ειναι RJ45 ... αν μπει RJ11 παλι θα παιξει δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, επειδη το RJ45/RJ11 ταιριαζουν τα 2 κεντρικα καλωδια στη βαση του RJ45

" jmarko ... Λογισμικο για το Annex A που εχω στην κατοχη μου, δεν μου εδωσαν (μολις ρωτησα) τα σχεδια του για τωρα εχουν σταματησει πριν καιρο

Eπλιζω να σας καλυψα τις αποριες

Χαρακτηριστικα
ADSL2+/VDSL2/Vplus 35b
CPU1: Broadcom BCM63138 - 1 GHz dual-core ARM Cortex A9 (1000 MHz, 2 cores)
FLA1: 256 MB NAND flash
RAM1: 512 Mb (DDR3)
Wifi chip1: BCM43602 (2.4G)
Wifi chip2: Quantenna dual core (5G CPU/ WiFi 5G chip)
ETH chip: BCM63138
Switch: Broadcom BCM63138
LAN speed: 10/100/1000
LAN ports: 4
USB 3.0 x 1/ USB 2.0 x 1
Build-in VoIP support, FXS x 2(TAE/RJ-11 ports)
DECT telephony (απο δικα μου logs που βλεπω το voip ειναι Arcadian)

Μου ειπαν να μης σας το πω ... αλλα επειδη εμεις με annex A γραμμη μειναμε αμανατοι, θα το πω ...ειναι στο σχεδιο να βγει και ενα broadcom AC3100, με το ονομα dsl88u χωρις voip annex A ... αλλα περιπου μετα τον καινουριο χρονο θα ειναι εξω

----------


## jmakro

Oκ καταλαβα οποτε προς το παρον αναμονη!Κριμα παντως για vdsl snr.Οποτε υπομονη μπας και βαλουν καμια καμπινα εδω κοντα!

----------


## Mormnak

https://translate.google.gr/translat...tml&edit-text=


http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/...87vg-asus.html


https://geizhals.at/asus-dsl-ac87vg-...-a1497712.html

Κατι σαν το RT-AC88U...αλλά μοντεμ+ρούτερ??

----------


## babis3g

> https://translate.google.gr/translat...tml&edit-text=
> 
> http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/...87vg-asus.html
> 
> 
> https://geizhals.at/asus-dsl-ac87vg-...-a1497712.html
> 
> Κατι σαν το RT-AC88U...αλλά μοντεμ+ρούτερ??


Θεωρητικα ναι, παρομοιο στυλ με πολλες κεραιες θα ειναι και το επομενο ... αλλα δεν ξερω το μεγεθος του και ουτε πως θα δειχνει το σχεδιο του ... πχ αν προσεξες το dsl ac87 ειναι καθετο ... ενω το rt ac87 ειναι οριζοντιο και τα 2 ειναι σχεδον ιδια απο χαρακτηριστικα ... δεν ξερω τι σχεδιο θα εχει το επομενο, οταν βγει με το καλο το AC88 και ΑΝ δεν γινει παλι cancel σαν το 87vg ... απλα εβγαλα την πληροφορια σαν κουραγιο αν καποιος θελει broadcom λιγοι μηνες εμειναν για το Annex A, επειδη στο ac87 θα υπαρχει για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα μονο σε Axxe B ...  και επλιζω να μην ακυρωθει και αυτο μεχρι τοτε

Εδω εχω δικη μου φωτο το dsl ac87vg σε σχεση με το dsl ac68u (διπλα διπλα) και οχι copy (κοπια) απο το internet  :Razz: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...1&d=1474738899

- - - Updated - - -

Θα σας εκανα review απο τους πρωτους (οπως με το Ν17/DSL 52) πολυ πριν βγει στα αλλα sites .... αλλα μιας και δεν θα βγει το Annex A , το θεωρησα μη σωστο ... οποτε σαν voip σας βαζω μερικες φωτο απο το δικο μου (τα αλλα menu τα ξερετε) γιατι βλεπω εχουμε και επισκεψεις πολλες απο εξωτερικο ... και υποψην εχει παλιο λογισμικο το δικο μου, μπορει να εχουν προσθεσει και αλλες ρυθμισεις εκει στο voip μεχρι τωρα

----------


## Mormnak

Πολύ ωραία τα Menu του....και άψογα τα χαρακτηριστικά του ....αλλά το μεγάλο μείον του θα είναι το κλειδωμένο SNR tuning....αλλιώς θα το είχα παραγγείλει ΗΔΗ από Γερμανία μεριά....  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Πολύ ωραία τα Menu του....και άψογα τα χαρακτηριστικά του ....αλλά το μεγάλο μείον του θα είναι το κλειδωμένο SNR tuning....αλλιώς θα το είχα παραγγείλει ΗΔΗ από Γερμανία μεριά....


δυστυχως ολα τα broadcom  θα εχουν κλειδωμενο vdsl (προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειτε ειναι netgear, tp link, asus απο αναφορες χρηστων αλλα και κατασκευαστων κλπ εφοσον παιξουν σε broadcom dslam vdsl ... αν θελετε παρτε τα και δοκιμαστε, αλλα εγω εδω σας δινω στοιχεια) 

πχ οπως ρωτατε εμενα που μιλαω με την Asus ... μιλησα / ρωτησα στα billion forum για το billion 8900 (broadcom based) προτελευταιο post
http://www.billion.uk.com/forum/view...?t=3945#p18270
και η επομενη απαντηση του billion fan (απο την billion) στο τελευταιο post της σελιδας λεει ... no tweak for VDSL (adsl ok)
και τιμια μου ειπαν οτι και το δικο τους broadcom δεν παιζει σε vdsl το snr tweak ουτε αυτο σε vdsl ... και στη περιπτωση αυτη ξεχνατε τα broadcom ...

 κατα εμενα αν θελετε αλλαγη snr se broadcom vdsl σε γραμμες ΟΤΕ, δοκιμαστε κανα DRAYTEK 2760/2860 ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΤΕ vdsl απο οσο ξερω γιατι ειναι LANTIQ ... η αλλη λυση για snr tweak σε vdsl ειναι τα mediatek (ac68, ac56, ac52, ac55, n17) ... αυτα δεν επιρεαζονται απο το μπλοκαρισμα μεταξυ τους πιθανον σε κωδικα

----------


## jmakro

> Πολύ ωραία τα Menu του....και άψογα τα χαρακτηριστικά του ....αλλά το μεγάλο μείον του θα είναι το κλειδωμένο SNR tuning....αλλιώς θα το είχα παραγγείλει ΗΔΗ από Γερμανία μεριά....


Eτσι ακριβως πουλημα το 68 και παραγγελια το 87 αλλα δυστυχως μας την εκανε η  broadcom.

----------


## babis3g

> Eτσι ακριβως πουλημα το 68 και παραγγελια το 87 αλλα δυστυχως μας την εκανε η  broadcom.


ναι δυστυχως ... αλλα εδω που τα λεμε η broadcom εχει αυτη την πολιτικη πριν πολυ καιρο και φανταζομαι θα μεινει ετσι ... εγω εχω αρκετα broadcom στην κατοχη μου και εμεινα με τα asus γιατι ναι μεν κλειδωνουν ενα ελαχιστο πιο κατω, αλλα απο θεμα γραμμης ειναι πολυ πιο ευελικτα, το ιδιο και draytek εχουν και τα 2 μοντελα, αρκετες ρυθμισεις γραμμης (μεσω telnet)

αν θελεις αλλαγη snr εκτος τα asus που ξερεις, εχεις κοιταξει τα draytek? φοβερα απο ρυθμισεις που θα εκλπαγεις και αλλαζουν το snr σε vdsl με οτε, τα 2760, 2860 ειναι lantiq (βγαινουν και σε voip εκδοση) ... εγω εχω το 2760 και παει αρκετα καλα με οτε ... βεβαια δεν κλειδωνουν ψηλα οπως τα broadcom (περιπου σαν τα Asus) αλλα και αυτα αν πειραξουμε το snr ερχεται στα ισια της η γραμμη

----------


## Mormnak

> ναι δυστυχως ... αλλα εδω που τα λεμε η broadcom εχει αυτη την πολιτικη πριν πολυ καιρο και φανταζομαι θα μεινει ετσι ... εγω εχω αρκετα broadcom στην κατοχη μου και εμεινα με τα asus γιατι ναι μεν κλειδωνουν ενα ελαχιστο πιο κατω, αλλα απο θεμα γραμμης ειναι πολυ πιο ευελικτα, το ιδιο και draytek εχουν και τα 2 μοντελα, αρκετες ρυθμισεις γραμμης (μεσω telnet)
> 
> αν θελεις αλλαγη snr εκτος τα asus που ξερεις, εχεις κοιταξει τα draytek? φοβερα απο ρυθμισεις που θα εκλπαγεις και αλλαζουν το snr σε vdsl με οτε, τα 2760, 2860 ειναι lantiq (βγαινουν και σε voip εκδοση) ... εγω εχω το 2760 και παει αρκετα καλα με οτε ... βεβαια δεν κλειδωνουν ψηλα οπως τα broadcom (περιπου σαν τα Asus) αλλα και αυτα αν πειραξουμε το snr ερχεται στα ισια της η γραμμη


Αρα να πάω από Asus σε Draytek....εεε ρε μπέρδεμα.... και κοιτάω τώρα το DrayTek Vigor 2860Vn-Plus ADSL/VDSL VOIP Router ANNEX-A ...και βλέπω τιμή 380+ €  http://bit.ly/2cZY2x5 ...ενω το 87VG θα ήτανε κοντά στα 220 με 250....  :Sorry:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## babis3g

> Αρα να πάω από Asus σε Draytek....εεε ρε μπέρδεμα.... και κοιτάω τώρα το DrayTek Vigor 2860Vn-Plus ADSL/VDSL VOIP Router ANNEX-A ...και βλέπω τιμή 380+ €  http://bit.ly/2cZY2x5 ...ενω το 87VG θα ήτανε κοντά στα 220 με 250....


εγω το λεω απο την αποψη ΑΝ θελεις αλλαγη snr & AN εισαι σε καμπινα vdsl broadcom (συνηθως οτε και οσοι αλλοι παροχοι νοικιαζουν απο αυτην)
Mπορεις να δεις και τα Asus mediatek (dsl ac68, dsl ac56, dsl ac52, dsl ac55, dsl N17) που αλλαζουν και αυτα το snr σε vdsl καμπινες οτε ...
Γενικα οτιδηποτε δεν ειναι broadcom που εχει αλλαγη snr θα δουλεψει σε καμπινες οτε ... κατα την εκτιμηση μου μεταξυ τους broadcom>broadcom πρεπει να βρισκουν καποιο ειδος κωδικα και μπλοκαρουν την αλλαγη snr σε vdsl

Yπαρχουν μερικα tp link που δεν ειναι broadcom (vr200, 9980) που ενω μπορουν να κανουν αλλαγη snr, δυστυχως η tp link τα εχει κλειδωμενα και δεν θα παιξουν στην αλλαγη
Οποτε προσωπικα στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση για vdsl οτε καμπινα και αλλαγη snr ξερω μονο τα Asus mediatek και τα 2 draytek που χρηστες εχουν αναφερει οτι δουλευουν ... ΑΝ θυμηθω αλλο θα το αναφερω αργοτερα .. η αν καποιος θυμαται το προσθετει

Τα draytek πραγματι ειναι πανακριβα, αλλα εχουν φοβερες ρυθμισεις και απευθυνονται προς ημι και επαγγελαματιες ... ομως εχουν αλλαγη snr μεσω telnet πανευκολα (εδω απο το 2760 αλλα εχει το ιδιο  μενου σαν το 2860)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...64#post5404964
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...64#post5404964
και γινεται μονο αλλαγη μεχρι 5 db (δεν ξερω αν το εφεραν πιο πανω, εχω χρονια να βαλω το δικο μου draytek επανω) δηλαδη φερνουμε το snr μεχρι +/- 5 μοναδες στη γραμμη (δεν εχει μεχρι 10 που εχουν τα asus)

Παντως απο εμπειρια δικη μου και απο οτι βλεπω στο φορουμ, επειδη τα drautek 2760/2860 δεν ειναι συμβατα (οπως και τα Asus) lantiw & mediatek ... σε πιο μακρυνες γραμμες, μπορει / υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε ενα κλειδωμα πιο κατω πχ στην broadcom adsl γραμμη μου το asus & draytek που εχω κλειδωνουν περιπου 1-1,5 mbps πιο κατω απο τα broadcom modem που εχω ... Αν καποιος ειναι τυχερος η γραμμη του μπορει να σηκωσει αλλαγη snr και να παει πιο πανω και απο τα συμβατα ... υπαρχει περιπτωση σε μακρυνη γραμμη ειτε να μην σηκωσει καν αλλαγη snr και να χρειαστει να ανεβασει το snr για ακομα πιο σταθερη γραμμη ... ειτε να κλειδωσει πιο χαμηλα και αν ειναι τυχερος να φερει την ταχυτητα στα ισια της , οπως θα κλειδωνε ενα συμβατο

Τα λεω ολα αυτα προς απογυγη παρεξηγησεων γιατι με την αλλαγη snr ειναι πολυπλοκο το θεμα και παιζουν ρολο πολυ παραγοντες ... πχ στο N14 topic πολλοι το πηραν για την αλλαγη snr και κατεληξαν ισα ισια να ερθιε η γραμμη στα ισια της ... δεν ειναι ολα τα modem ιδια, αλλα κρατανε το snr πιο σταθερο, αλλα εχουν λιγοτερα λαθη, γενικα σε μακρυνες γραμμες μπορει να εχουν διαφορετικες επιδοσεις το καθε ενα ... φυσικα Αν καποιος ειναι διπλα στην καμπινα δεν παιζει ρολο η συμβατοτητα

Στο topic του Ν17 και του draytek 2760 που τα εχουν παρα πολλοι, θα δειτε ποσο κλειδωνουν στους διαφορυς παροχους (δειτε και το avatar των μελων σε πιον παροχο ειναι και τι κλειδωμα που βαζουν στατιστικα)

- - - Updated - - -

PS

και μια υπενθυμηση ... χρηστες με κλειδωμενα profile (δυστυχως σε vdsl δεν καταλαβαινω τα profiles σε σχεση με των adsl, για να σας πω σιγουρα να εισαστε η οχι) ... Δεν γινεται να αλλαχτει το snr με κανενα modem γιατι απλα δεν κανουν overridden τις ρυθμισεις του dslam

- - - Updated - - -

θυμηθηκα και προσθετω ... και τα fritzbox 7390 & 7490 οι voip εκδοσεις, εχουν και αυτα μια μικρη αλλαγη +/-5 db snr με το ονομα intended signal to noise ratio και πρεπει να αλλαζουν σε vdsl ote broadcom ... 5 πρεπει να ειναι το max performance

----------


## Mormnak

Ok αρα μετά το N17 που έχω αυτήν την στιγμή η επόμενη ''πορεία'' είναι είτε προς το Draytek 2860Vn είτε προς τα 7390-7490...το  9980 της Tplink το έχω...και δεν μου έκατσε καλά απ οταν το πήρα...και το έχω πεταμένο μέσα στην ντουλάπα ΜΟΝΟ για έκτακτες περιπτώσεις....   :Smile:   ( και τα 2 έχουνε +- 5 db snr... )  :Thinking:

----------


## babis3g

> Ok αρα μετά το N17 που έχω αυτήν την στιγμή η επόμενη ''πορεία'' είναι είτε προς το Draytek 2860Vn είτε προς τα 7390-7490...το  9980 της Tplink το έχω...και δεν μου έκατσα καλά απ οταν το πήρα...και το έχω πεταμένο μέσα στην ντουλάπα ΜΟΝΟ για έκτακτες περιπτώσεις....    ( και τα 2 έχουνε +- 5 db snr... )


ναι σωστα τα lantiq based draytek/fritz αλλαζουν μεχρι 5 μοναδες πανω/κατω το snr ... πχ αν εχεις 9 απο τον παροχο, θα αλλαξουν μεχρι 4 για παραπανω κερδος ταχυτητας (αρα περιπου κερδιζεις μεχρι 5 mbps γιατι και σε αυτο οπως τα Asus 1 db στη ρυθμιση snr tweak , 1 mbps κερδος ταχυτητας) ... δες στο link που εβαλα το απο το 2760 (αλλα και στο 2860 ειναι το ιδιοκαι απο μενου και απο ρυθμισεις, απλα ειναι πιο ακριβο γιατι εχει λιγο πιο πολλες ρυθμισεις σε αλλα θεματα και ειναι πιο δυμνατη ram και το ασυρματο ειναι AC)

- - - Updated - - -




> το  9980 της Tplink το έχω...και δεν μου έκατσε καλά απ οταν το πήρα...και το έχω πεταμένο μέσα στην ντουλάπα ΜΟΝΟ για έκτακτες περιπτώσεις....    ( και τα 2 έχουνε +- 5 db snr... )


οσο κλειδωμα σου εκανε το 9980 (με γραμμη οτε) και σταθεροτητα ... να αναμενεις και με τα draytek & fritz ... γιατι και το 9980 ειναι επισης lantiq, απλα επειδη τα  draytek τα fritz εχουν μια μικρη ρυθμιση snr μπορεις να κερδισεις μεχρι περιπου αλλα 5 mbps (υπο προυποθεσεις) ... ετσι να παρεις μια ιδεα κατα την εκτιμηση μου

----------


## Mormnak

> οσο κλειδωμα σου εκανε το 9980 (με γραμμη οτε) και σταθεροτητα ... να αναμενεις και με τα draytek & fritz ... γιατι και το 9980 ειναι επισης lantiq, απλα επειδη τα  draytek τα fritz εχουν μια μικρη ρυθμιση snr μπορεις να κερδισεις μεχρι περιπου αλλα 5 mbps (υπο προυποθεσεις) ... ετσι να παρεις μια ιδεα κατα την εκτιμηση μου


Σε μια πρόσφατη αναβάθμιση Firmware που του έκανα είδα αυτά τα 2 ...

----------


## babis3g

ωραια καλα πει η γραμμη, σχεδον τερματιζει η 30αρα ... τι δηλαδη θελεις να χαλασεις και αλλα χρηματα για modem με αλλαγη snr για να κερδισεις 1-2 mbps? η σε ενδιαφερει το voip?

----------


## Mormnak

Σκέφτομαι για όταν θα δώσει το 50αρι ο Οτε στην περιοχή μου ...εαν θα τερματίζει με το Tplink ή το Asus...γι αυτο κάνω μελλοντικά σχέδια.....  :Smile:   :Razz:  (είμαι στα 800+ μ από το Α/Κ τώρα...εκτος και εαν μπούνε νέες καμπίνες...)

----------


## jmakro

Και εγω απο κεντρο ειμαι στα 700μετρα και συχρονιζω 37 και με σνρ παω σχεδον 50.

----------


## halkx

> Και εγω απο κεντρο ειμαι στα 700μετρα και συχρονιζω 37 και με σνρ παω σχεδον 50.


οπότε προς το παρόν και επειδη στο χωριο που μενω καααααποια στιγμη θα φερει ο οτε vdsl (οποτε για τους αλλους κλαφτα Χαραλαμπε...) καλυτερα να μεινω με το 68αρι και να το κανω bridge με το speedport για voip...

Αληθεια πως γινεται να εχεις interleaved σε downstream και fast σε upstream???

----------


## jmakro

> Αληθεια πως γινεται να εχεις interleaved σε downstream και fast σε upstream???


Βασικά αυτο σχολιαστικε πρόσφατα στο φόρουμ το εχουν δει και σε αλλα μοντεμ νομιζω vdsl μονο και κοσμοτε.Εκτός αν ειναι κανα bug του 68 αλλα δε νομιζω.

----------


## babis3g

> οπότε προς το παρόν και επειδη στο χωριο που μενω καααααποια στιγμη θα φερει ο οτε vdsl (οποτε για τους αλλους κλαφτα Χαραλαμπε...) καλυτερα να μεινω με το 68αρι και να το κανω bridge με το speedport για voip...
> 
> Αληθεια πως γινεται να εχεις interleaved σε downstream και fast σε upstream???


και modem με voip να παρεις (το καινουριο ac 87, fritz κλπ) κανενα δεν παιζει απο οσοσ ξερω με οτε, ισως στο μελλον καποιο να χακαριστει και να γινει με καποιο ... απο οσο διαβαζω ο οτε αλλαζει σχεδον καθε μερα τα κωδικα και δεν το εχει καταφερει ακομα κανενας ... μονο η λυση με το modem οτε να μπει σε ρυθμισμα μονο για την τηλεφωνια

Για το interleaved σε downstream και fast σε upstream το εχω δει και στα modem συμβατα οτε, δεν θυμαμαι την σελιδα αλλα ειναι στο topic του 724, αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## Deus

έχω ένα παλιό screenshot από όταν είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή πριν ζητήσω αλλαγή σε fast (speedport 2i)  
Το downstream ειναι σε interleaved και το upstream σε fast,  και το άσους τα ίδιο έγραφε έτσι δίνει τη γραμμή ο οτε
πριν πάω στον οτε στη forthnet ήταν και τα 2 σε interleaved δεν έδινε fast σε vdsl

----------


## jmakro

Στο site  της ασους δεν εχει καν support  να δουμε τη firm φοραει κτλ.Περιεργα πραγματα!

----------


## babis3g

Θα βαλουν συντομα (& το αναλογο GPL code) το τελευταιο λογισμικο μεχρι τωρα που μιλαμε (ειπαμε για Αnnex Β μονο) ειναι το v1.00.05 Build 436 ... δεν ξερω μεχρι να το προσθεσουν στο download pages αν θα ειναι κανα build πιο πανω το λογισμικο

- - - Updated - - -

DSL Settings page (annex B model)

----------


## prince72

Τελικα αυτο το modem/router παιζει στην ελλαδα για ADSL/VDSL?
Διαβαζω οτι ειναι για annex B αλλα δεν δευκτινιζετε οτι ειναι για vdsl annex b η για annex b adsl (over ISDN)
Το χρεισημοποιει κανενας για VDSL σε καμπινα του ΟΤΕ ανεξαρτητος παροχεα?
Το βλεπω στο skroutz οποτε υποθετω οτι λειτουργει στην ελλαδα

----------


## jmakro

εγω θα το πρότεινα σε vdsl cosmote απο καμπίνα να τερματίζει τη γραμμη.Αν επαιρνα απο καμπθνα και είχα 50/5 θα το ειχα αγορασει ήδη αλλα ειμαι απο κεντρο 700μετρα και αλλαζω snr για να τερματιζω την γραμμη πράγμα που αυτο δεν το εχει στο μενου προς το παρόν.

----------


## babis3g

> Τελικα αυτο το modem/router παιζει στην ελλαδα για ADSL/VDSL?
> Διαβαζω οτι ειναι για annex B αλλα δεν δευκτινιζετε οτι ειναι για vdsl annex b η για annex b adsl (over ISDN)
> Το χρεισημοποιει κανενας για VDSL σε καμπινα του ΟΤΕ ανεξαρτητος παροχεα?
> Το βλεπω στο skroutz οποτε υποθετω οτι λειτουργει στην ελλαδα


οπως ειπα πιο πισω ειναι μονο σε εκδοση annex B hardware δηλαδη adsl/vdsl ... οποτε θα παιξει και στην Ελλαδα σε annex B/isdn γραμμες (που ακομα υπαρχουν) ... ομως ... επειδη στο vdsl δεν παιζει ρολο το annex (το annex που ανεφερουν τα modem στα στατιστικα ειναι του band plan και οχι της γραμμης) λογικα θα παιξει και σε οποια vdsl γραμμη ... ομως δεν θα παιξει σε annex Α adsl αν η καμπινα εχει adsl fallback η αν ο χρηστης γυρισει στην κανονικη adsl annex A γραμμη δεν θα παιξει ...  η την καινουρια voip συνδεση σε adsl (vdsl λογικα θα ειναι οκ σε οποια συνδεση)
Aν καποιος το δοκιμασει σε οποια γραμμη vdsl μας ενημερωνει, κατα την γνωμη μου πρεπει να ειναι οκ

----------


## lghikas

@babis3g

Καταρχήν στο ένα μαγαζί που υπάρχει στο skroutz έχει όπως είπες και εσύ το Part Number: 90IG02M0-BM3H00 που είναι ANNEX B, εγώ έχω ακόμα ADSL annex A από κέντρο ΔΑΦΝΗΣ (έχουνε ξεκινήσει έργα)
άρα δεν θα παίξει άμεσα τώρα με τπτ. είπες θα βγει το DSL-AC88U για ANNEX A σωστά ? δεν θα υπάρχει Α στο 87 αν καταλαβαίνω.

Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω πως τα πάει με το WiFi του. αν είναι καλύτερο, πιο δυνατό από το 68u, πόσα db έχει το τσιπ στα 2.4 και 5, αν τα έχεις δοκιμάσει φυσικά. αν είναι σταθερό χωρίς κολλήματα σαν κάτι χαζά ρούτερ που κάνουν τα δικά τους ώρες ώρες.
Επίσης είδα ότι έχει το την εξέλιξη από το chip που φοράει το entry 2i, σωστά ?
Yποστηρίζει load balancing DSL+WAN+3G ?


και τέλος αν έχεις κάποια ενημέρωση για το πότε θα βγει, για να δω τι να πάρω, 87 με ANNEX B ή 88 με ANNEX A (άλλες διαφορές δεν θα έχουνε φαντάζομαι) γιατί τρέχει και μια προσφορά μέχρι 26 δεκέμβρη με ένα παιχνίδι για τον αδερφό μου δώρο  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## babis3g

> @babis3g
> 
> Καταρχήν στο ένα μαγαζί που υπάρχει στο skroutz έχει όπως είπες και εσύ το Part Number: 90IG02M0-BM3H00 που είναι ANNEX B, εγώ έχω ακόμα ADSL annex A από κέντρο ΔΑΦΝΗΣ (έχουνε ξεκινήσει έργα)
> άρα δεν θα παίξει άμεσα τώρα με τπτ.


ναι σε adsl annex A δεν θα παιξει
σε vdsl οποια γραμμη ΛΟΓΙΚΑ (γιατι το annex σε vdsl δεν παιξει ρολο) θα παιξει, δεν το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας ακομα απο οσο ξερω



> είπες θα βγει το DSL-AC88U για ANNEX A σωστά ? δεν θα υπάρχει Α στο 87 αν καταλαβαίνω.


σωστα ... θα βγει αρχες του αλλου χρονου (πρωτο τεταρτο) αναλογο δυνατο broadcom και με 4-6 κεραιες αλλα χωρις voip
Δεν θα βγει το dsl ac87 σε annex A (και γενικα καποιο αλλο με voip για τωρα) γιατι οι παροχοι στο annex A ειναι πολλοι και ο καθενας εχει το δικο του voip συστημα και ρυθμισεις ... οπως ειπαν δεν θα μπορουν να τους υποστηριξουν ολους, ετσι μου ειπαν ετσι σας λεω



> Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω πως τα πάει με το WiFi του. αν είναι καλύτερο, πιο δυνατό από το 68u, πόσα db έχει το τσιπ στα 2.4 και 5, αν τα έχεις δοκιμάσει φυσικά. αν είναι σταθερό χωρίς κολλήματα σαν κάτι χαζά ρούτερ που κάνουν τα δικά τους ώρες ώρες.
> Επίσης είδα ότι έχει το την εξέλιξη από το chip που φοράει το entry 2i, σωστά ?


Ειχε ιδιο σημα αλλα πιο μακρυνη καλυψη ... αλλα ... δεν ξερω τωρα αν εχει γινει προοδο πανω σε αυτο, γιατι στο δικο μου annex A που δοκιμαζα, δεν μου εδωσαν πλεον καινουριο λογισμικο, επειδη το annex A σταματησε, εμεινα με alpa testing λογισμικο (2 στο συνολο δοκιμασα που ηταν τελειως πειραματικα ... θα μου πειτε τυχερος που το εχεις ... αλλα δεν το βαζω επανω μονιμα συνεχεια γιατι ειχε πολλα bugs και κολλαγε (ουτε την χαρα που πηρα)
Δυστυχως το μεγαλο και δυνατο pc που ειχα 2Τ hard drive / μνημη 12 RAM εχει προβλημα το hard drive η OS corrupted μετα απο 7 χρονια και εχασα τις φωτο που ειχα βαλει και γενικα ολα τα λογισμικα σε ολα τα μοντελα που ειχα απο την αρχη ... πχ στο Ν17 ειχα 80+ λογισμικα alpha/beta testing 
Καποια αλλη στιγμη θα τραβηξω καινουριες οταν ξανα βαλω επανω το dsl ac87 να δειτε διαφορα με το dsl ac68 μετα απο καποια μετρα



> Επίσης είδα ότι έχει το την εξέλιξη από το chip που φοράει το entry 2i, σωστά ?


νομιζω, δεν θυμαμαι το dsl ac87 εχει
Broadcom BCM63138 - 1 GHz dual-core ARM Cortex A9 (1000 MHz, 2 cores)
και ασυρματο 2,4g broadcom  BCM43602



> και τέλος αν έχεις κάποια ενημέρωση για το πότε θα βγει, για να δω τι να πάρω, 87 με ANNEX B ή 88 με ANNEX A (άλλες διαφορές δεν θα έχουνε φαντάζομαι) γιατί τρέχει και μια προσφορά μέχρι 26 δεκέμβρη με ένα παιχνίδι για τον αδερφό μου δώρο


Μαλλον δεν θα το προλαβεις, Αρχες του αλλου χρονου το υπογιζουν Q4, δηλαδη, ιανουαριο,φεβρουαριο,μαρτιο,απριλιο και επλιζω να μην φαει καθυστερηση σαν το AC87 που ειχαν πει για καλοκαιρι και βγηκε χειμωνα

----------


## lghikas

Σ' ευχαριστώ babis3g για την γρήγορη απάντησή σου,
αν ξέρεις και για την παραπάνω ερώτηση για το Loadbalancing  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Σ' ευχαριστώ babis3g για την γρήγορη απάντησή σου,
> αν ξέρεις και για την παραπάνω ερώτηση για το Loadbalancing


απλο ειναι και δουλευει μεσο ip (οταν δουλευει)
https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...T1BnDQ&cad=rja
https://www.asus.com/support/faq/102790
απο την εμπειρια μου οταν ειχα 2 γραμμες ταυτοχρονα δεν δουλευε καλα, δηλαδη αν επεφτε η μια γραμμη δεν ερχονταν η αλλη, η αν εχονταν η δευτερη γραμμη δεν ερχονταν η πρωτη ... και απο οτι βλεπω ακομα κανουν παραπονα σε ολα τα μοντελα ... δεν θα συνηστουσα asus για 2 γραμμες ταυτοχρονα, επρεπε να βγαζω το ενα καλωδιο απο τη μια συνδεση για να επανελθει η αλλη για να παρεις μια ιδεα ... αν δεν επεφτε μια απο τις 2 γραμμες δουλευε οκ για αρκετο διαστημα

Aν δουλευτει το dual wan για ενεργοποιηση του σκετου router (βαζουμε αλλο modem μπροστα πχ του παροχου) η για failover (για μια γραμμη και να ενεργοποιηθει η αλλη σε αναγκη) παιζει πολυ καλα ... αλλα αν θελεις load balance σε 2 γραμμες ταυτοχρονα, δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο πετυχημενο

----------


## gorath

Μπάμπη εγώ που έχω ISDN μπορώ να περάσω την τηλεφωνική γραμμή μέσα στο asus όπως την έχω στο FRITZ 7390; Δεν μιλάω για VOIP...

----------


## babis3g

> Μπάμπη εγώ που έχω ISDN μπορώ να περάσω την τηλεφωνική γραμμή μέσα στο asus όπως την έχω στο FRITZ 7390; Δεν μιλάω για VOIP...


Δηλαδη να γινεται και βαση? για πες μου λιγο πιο λιανα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και θα το ρωτησω, αλλα στα menu δειχνει οτι γινεται και βαση για οποια τηλεφωνα θελουμε
Φωτο εδω αν βοηθησουν
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...62#post6021762

----------


## gorath

Να σου πω τι ακριβώς θέλω: την τηλεφωνική γραμμή του σταθερού πάνω στην οποία έχω το vdsl, να την περάσω στο asus και να χρησιμοποιώ ως dect βάση για το σταθερό το asus...

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης το βρίσκω από amazon.de στα 199. Ξέρει κάποιος αν το βρίσκουμε κάπου φθηνότερα;;;

----------


## babis3g

δεν ξερω με το fritz πως και τι, αλλα με το asus πρεπει, τι στο καλο εχει δυνατοτητα να παρει μεχρι 5 τηλεφωνα, προφανως θα ειναι συνδεμενα στη vdsl γραμμη σου ... θα ρωτησω να σου πω αν γινεται
Για μαγαζια και τιμες οχι δεν ξερω, το ειχα δει σε ενα δικο μας μαγαζι στα 220

----------


## gorath

Θυμάσαι ποιό μαγαζί;

----------


## babis3g

http://www.mgmanager.gr/modem-router...m-router-.html
αλλα τωρα δειχνει δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο, αλλιως ισως να συμφερει αν εχεις να πληρωσεις και ταχυδρομιο, καλυτερα να το παρεις απο εδω και για λογους εγγυησης αν χρειαστει επιστροφη (οιχ που θα παθει κατι) ... αλλα να δουμε τι θα πουν στο ερωτημα σου

----------


## gorath

:One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

Η απαντηση που πηρα ειναι οτι πρεπει να δουλεψει, αρκει να ξερεις το vdsl vlan id & settings για την τηλεφωνια, ισως να χρειαστεις και ρυθμισεις οπως registar, proxy address κλπ και ας μην εχεις voip γραμμη ... μου ειπαν οτι μπορεις να τα βρεις ολα αυτα στα forums, αλλα δεν τα ξερουν να σου πουν, και εγω δεν εχω αχοληθει με την τηελφωνια

----------


## gorath

Σε ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη για τον κόπο και την απάντηση! Μπορείς να μου υποδείξεις ένα Γερμανικό φόρουμ που να συζητείται το εν λόγω θέμα? Μπας και βρούμε μια εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη από κάποιον που το χρησιμοποιεί μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο... Γενικώς φαίνεται πολύ δελεαστική πρόταση όσον αφορά την αντικατάσταση του Fritz 7390. Αν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί και την σταθερή τηλεφωνική γραμμή, το έχω πάρει! Ακόμα και για δοκιμή θα τα σκάσω τα 200+.

----------


## babis3g

Δεν παρακολουθω τα Γερμανικα forums γιατι δεν ξερω την γλωσσα οποτε δεν μπορω να σου πω καποιο, και ειδικα που να το χρησιμοποιουν με voip, η τηλεφωνια, θα εισαι ο πρωτος που θα βγαλει το "φιδι" απο την τρυπα  :Smile:  που λεει και η παροιμια
Πιστευω αν το παρεις και εχεις θεμα, εκει στην Asus να βοηθησουν ... λεω πιστευω γιατι ο λογος που δεν ηθελαν να το βγαλουν σε annex A, επειδη ο καθε παροχος εχει δικα του settings στην τηλεφωνια, και ειναι παρα πολλοι, ειναι φασαρια να εχουν παγκοσμια υποστηριξη, αλλα οπου υπαρχει annex B πιστευω να βοηθησουν και θα τους πιεσω και εγω
Τωρα να μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου, οτι νομιζεις, Αν το fritzbox παιζει γιατι θελεις αλλο?

----------


## gorath

:One thumb up: 




> Αν το fritzbox παιζει γιατι θελεις αλλο?


Ψώνιο λέγεται... Ρωτάς και εσύ που έχεις 27 μόντεμ στην υπογραφή σου;  :Respekt:

----------


## babis3g

Α οκ καταλαβα, ευχαριστω, απλα ειπα μηπως ειχες προβληματα με τα αλλα

----------


## gorath

> Α οκ καταλαβα, ευχαριστω, απλα ειπα μηπως ειχες προβληματα με τα αλλα


Κάτι ψιλοπροβληματάκια υπάρχουνε που και που με το fritz (φτιάχνουν κάτι, χαλάνε κάτι άλλο με κάθε αναβάθμιση firmware) αλλά γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος (ειδικά σε σχέση με κάτι netgear, tplink κλπ που είχα στο παρελθόν - δεν το συζητάω για τα μόντεμ ρούτερ που κατά καιρούς έχω πάρει από τους παρόχους). Απλά ψάχνομαι για πιο γρήγορο wifi και καλύτερη υποστήριξη Ελληνικών χαρακτήρων.

Λοιπόν, λίγο πρόχειρα που το έψαξα, μάλλον δεν δέχεται κλασσική τηλεφωνική γραμμή και πρέπει να δουλεύει μόνο με voip. Έχω κάνει σχετική ερώτηση σε ένα Γερμανικό forum που βρήκα να γίνεται συζήτηση για το εν λόγω μηχάνημα και περιμένω απάντηση. Από ό,τι διάβασα, έχει κάποια θεματάκια ακόμη γιατί το δουλεύουνε με beta firmwares αλλά όλοι λένε ότι η asus ανταποκρίνεται εξαιρετικά γρήγορα και ότι το support της είναι κορυφή.
Για του λόγου το αληθές...
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/sho...=147726&page=8
Στην αναμονή λοιπόν!

----------


## babis3g

Ολα τα τωρινα μοντερνα που εχουν τοσες πολλες πλεον ρυθμισεις καπου κατι χανουν, δεν ειναι ολες στην εντελεια ασχετα κατασκευαστη, το θεμα ειναι τις ρυθμισεις που θελουμε να ειναι οκ

Ναι αφου τους ειπα οτι ειναι για κλασσικη γραμμη και μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να βρεις τις ρυθμισεις voip παροχου

Να μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου, ισως θα ελεγα να μην το παρεις, γιατι απο οσο ξερω με το voip, και τις ρυθμισεις να βρεις, ο οτε αλλαζει καθε μερα τα κωδικα οποτε μπορει να εχεις θεμα, να μην παιζει ... το λεω γιατι με το voip ακομα δεν εχω δει καποιον να παιζει με καποιο modem μονο του για τηλεφωνια voip πλην του οτε
Θα βοηθουσα πανω σε αυτο μιας και το εχω, αλλα εδω γινονται διακοπες ηλεκτρικου συνεχεια, η γραμμη καποιες φορες εχει θεμα  (ηδη το zyxel 1312 & dsl87 παροτι ειναι broadcom σε broadcom dslam περιεργος κανουν αποσυνδεσεις) και οι γεροι εδω με θεματα υγειας θελουν την κλασσικη τηλεφωνια ... θα δω τι θα γινει τον αλλο μηνα που ληγει το συμβολαιο

Πιστευω εκει στην Asus εχουν καλο support, και σε ερωτηματα / προβληματα που εχουν οι χρηστες και εδω στα αναλογα topics των μοντελων τους (αλλα και αλλου) μου απανατανε αμεσως, ασχετα αν μερικα θεματα αργουν λιγο να τα βρουν

----------


## gorath

Λοιπόν... μετά από κάποιες μέρες μου απάντησαν... Δεν υποστηρίζει κλασσική τηλεφωνία παρά μόνο voip  :Sad:  . Μου ανέφεραν ότι και η AVM με τα Fritz προς τα εκεί πάει, κατάργηση δηλαδή της υποστήριξης της κλασσικής αναλογικής τηλεφωνικής γραμμής... Κρίμα και ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## ilias77

Καλησπέρα και Καλη Χρονιά στο ADSL_GR!
Ενδιαφερομαι για το συγκεκριμένο modem αλλα διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω έχω καποιους βασικούς προβληματισμούς, πριν προβω σε αγορά.
 ..δηλαδή έναν κατα κυριο λόγο..Βγαίνει ακόμη μονο σε Annex B(?) -  πατάω σε PSTN Annex A (με αναλογική γραμμή , όχι VoIP)
Ειμαι σε HOL VDSL 50αρα περιοχή Μαρούσι, με ενα ZTE H367N,  κλειδωνω πολύ καλά (Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/50000 kbps) αλλα λογω οτι ειμαι διπλα απο την καμπίνα όχι λογω του zte, το μόντεμ δεν το θεωρώ καλό, μου κάνει  νουμερα (έχω στιγμιαία disconnections) για αυτό ψαχνω ενα καλό replacement.

Εφόσον με το 87άρι δεν εχω ελπίδες (μάλλον καθαρα λοgω annex), ποιό συστήνετε? (*babis3g*)? :-)
[μια γνώμη για το TP-LINK Archer VR2600 / NetGear Nighthawk X4S (D7800) ?]

----------


## babis3g

Ναι βγαινει ακομα μονο σε Annex B ... δεν θα βγει ποτε σε annex A το συγκεκριμενο (dsl ac87vg)
Περιπου κατα Απριλιο θα βγει αλλο ενα broadcom based με περιπου ιδια μνημη, κεραιες, χαρακτηριστικα κλπ, αλλα δεν θα εχει voip και θα ειναι για annex A γραμμες
Το dsl ac87 θα παιξει σε vdsl γραμμες και ας ειναι annex B (δεν παιζει ρολο το annex σε vdsl) αλλα αν η καμπινα σου εχει adsl fall back δεν θα παιξει (σε adsl) ... αν εχεις μονιμα vdsl λογικα θα εισαι οκ
Oμως να μην παιρνεις ρισκο και να παιδευεσαι να το φερνεις απο εξωτερικο ... ενα απο τα 2 που αναφερες ειναι καλα απο κριτικες που βλεπω και φυσικα οτι καλυτερο και απο ασυρματο για ολα σε ενα modems/routers

----------


## panos7

και με fritzbox μπορει να παιξει ειτε το 3490 ειτε το 7490 (αν θελει και τηλεφωνια μαζι).

----------


## babis3g

> και με fritzbox μπορει να παιξει ειτε το 3490 ειτε το 7490 (αν θελει και τηλεφωνια μαζι).


δηλαδη τελικα βρεθηκε λυση με το voip? παλια δεν επιαιζε κανενα modem (που να εχει voip) γιατι ο οτε αλλαξε τα κωδικα καθε λιγο ... η ... και το fritz ειναι μονο με συνδυασμο του speedport 2ι? ρωταω γιατι με το voip εχασα επεισοδια, ευχαριστω

----------


## panos7

> δηλαδη τελικα βρεθηκε λυση με το voip? παλια δεν επιαιζε κανενα modem (που να εχει voip) γιατι ο οτε αλλαξε τα κωδικα καθε λιγο ... η ... και το fritz ειναι μονο με συνδυασμο του speedport 2ι? ρωταω γιατι με το voip εχασα επεισοδια, ευχαριστω


λαθος δικο μου μπαμπη οπως το εξεφρασα. δεν εννοουσα voip για την τηλεφωνια, μονο την απλη και τις δυνατοτητες που προσφερει το 7490 αν κουμπωσεις μια τηλ συσκευη. δεν το γνωριζω αν λυθηκε (δεν εχω οτε κιολας). απλα προτεινα τα fritzbox και απο θεμα σταθεροτητας.

----------


## babis3g

> λαθος δικο μου μπαμπη οπως το εξεφρασα. δεν εννοουσα voip για την τηλεφωνια, μονο την απλη και τις δυνατοτητες που προσφερει το 7490 αν κουμπωσεις μια τηλ συσκευη. δεν το γνωριζω αν λυθηκε (δεν εχω οτε κιολας). απλα προτεινα τα fritzbox και απο θεμα σταθεροτητας.


ευχαριστω, να ενημερωσω οτι το ac87 δεν θα παιξει την απλη DECT τηλεφωνια, μονο voip (σε Γερμανια μεχρι στιγμης) ... και το fritz παντα και αυτο ειναι καλη λυση, απλα οσοι με οτε annex B και θελουν συμβατοτητα, νομιζω το ac 87 ειναι ιδανικο

----------


## dkazaz

Να ζητήσω μια συμβουλή, γιατί το σκέφτομαι και εγώ? 

Έχω OTE VDSL 50 (κλειδώνει στα 50/4,9 καθαρά γιατί είμαι 100μ από το κουτί) και η γραμμή μου είναι PSTN (αρχικά ήταν VoIP) αλλά μου το έχουν γυρίσει σε PSTN μετά από δικό μου αίτημα).

Αυτή τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιώ το speedport W724 V (που σιχαίνομαι) σε bridge mode και ένα Draytek 2820Vn που εκτελεί χρέη router, wifi (2.4Ghz μόνο) και VoIP συνδεδεμένο με ξένους SIP πάροχους (Betamax κλπ) γιατί κάνω πολλές διεθνείς κλήσεις. 

Με ενδιαφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσω το ASUS για να αντικαταστήσω τα παραπάνω ώστε να έχω και 5GHz / AC wifi και όλα τα άλλα καλούδια που προσφέρει. 

Το ερώτημα μου είναι αν το VoIP του θα παίξει με τους SIP service providers, και αν θα μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ το εσωτερικό DECT για αυτή τη χρήση.

Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## babis3g

> Να ζητήσω μια συμβουλή, γιατί το σκέφτομαι και εγώ? 
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


Δεν ξερω ολα τα ερωτηματα σου και δεν νομιζω να σου πουν αλλοι φιλοι πολλα γιατι ειναι σχετικα καινουριο και δεν νομιζω να το εχει ακομα κανενας με annex B γραμμη




> Έχω OTE VDSL 50 (κλειδώνει στα 50/4,9 καθαρά γιατί είμαι 100μ από το κουτί) και η γραμμή μου είναι PSTN (αρχικά ήταν VoIP) αλλά μου το έχουν γυρίσει σε PSTN μετά από δικό μου αίτημα).


το dsl ac87 ειναι annex B , αλλα αν εχεις pstn vdsl θα παιξει γιατι το modulation δεν παιζει ρολο σε vdsl, αν ομως γυρισεις την γραμμη σε pstn/voip adsl δεν θα παιξει



> Αυτή τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιώ το speedport W724 V (που σιχαίνομαι) σε bridge mode και ένα Draytek 2820Vn που εκτελεί χρέη router, wifi (2.4Ghz μόνο) και VoIP συνδεδεμένο με ξένους SIP πάροχους (Betamax κλπ) γιατί κάνω πολλές διεθνείς κλήσεις.


Δεν το ξερω, πες μου ποιοι ειναι οι παροχοι να το ρωτησω, μεχρι τωρα οι νπληροφοριες που εχω παιζει voip μονο με τους Γερμανικους παροχους
Αν σε ενδιαφερει ακομα με τα μειον που ανφερω πες μου να τσεκαρω μαζι τους



> Με ενδιαφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσω το ASUS για να αντικαταστήσω τα παραπάνω ώστε να έχω και 5GHz / AC wifi και όλα τα άλλα καλούδια που προσφέρει.


ναι νομιζω εχει καλο ασυρματο, δεν εχω σει παραπονα για το ασυρματο του



> Το ερώτημα μου είναι αν το VoIP του θα παίξει με τους SIP service providers, και αν θα μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ το εσωτερικό DECT για αυτή τη χρήση.


Γραψε ποιοι συγκεκριμενοι ειναι αν μπορυν να μου πουν, αλλα εχε υποψην σαν σκετο dect δεν θα παιξει (σαν τα fritzbox) μονο μαζι με voip θα παιξουν τα τηλεφωνα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...49#post6057749
_μάλλον δεν δέχεται κλασσική τηλεφωνική γραμμή και πρέπει να δουλεύει μόνο με voip_

----------


## dkazaz

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!

Ναι καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν θα δουλεύει αν μου ξανακάνουν τη γραμμή voip, αλλά δεν νομίζω να γίνει μέχρι να φύγω από αυτό το σπίτι, αφού ήταν ήδη voip και άλλαξε όταν τους το ζήτησα.

Οι SIP πάροχοι που χρησιμοποιώ είναι οι easyvoip και nonoh. Αν δουλέψουν αυτοί, θα δουλέψουν όλοι καθώς το μόνο που διαφέρει είναι οι τιμές και οι ρυθμίσεις sip server Παράδειγμα εδώ.

Και για τα dect το ίδιο θέλω, να δουλεύουν με τα sip accounts.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι!

----------


## babis3g

H απαντηση που εχω ειναι η εξης

Αν εχεις vdsl2 δεν υπαρχει προβλημα (isdn/pstn) στο να σεταρεις τηλεφωνικη συνδεσμολογια (τηλεφωνια μονο μεσω voip, οχι αναλογικη) ... απλα διαλεξε αλλο παροχο (other provider) απο την φωτο και συμπληρωσε τις παραμετρους αναλογα ... θα πρεπει να δουλεψει, δεν εχουν ομως δοκιμασει τους συγκεκριμενους που ανεφερες


EDIT
Αν παρουσιαστει προβλημα πιστευω να το κοιταξουν εφοσον πας για το dsl87

----------


## dkazaz

Ευχαριστώ, νομίζω ότι θα το δοκιμάσω, γιατί έχω τρελά προβληματα με το speedport W724v, disconnects κλπ. 

Περιμένω λίγο να δω αν θα μου δώσουν καινούργιο, οπότε μπορεί να κάνω άλλη μια προσπάθεια με τον εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ πρίν δώσω τα 200€ που κοστίζει το DSL87, αλλά με βλέπω να το παίρνω μέσα στο μήνα.

----------


## babis3g

Κοιτα αν εννοεις οτι εχεις disconnection με το 724 απο θεμα γραμμης, τοτε να αναμενεις το ιδιο και με το dsl ac87 γιατι εχουν σχεδον το ιδιο dsl chipset (broadcom) ... σε αυτη τη περιπτωση ψαχνεις να δεις σε τι dslam εισαι και να παρεις αναλογο, αν βρεθει με τα κριτηρια σου σε voip
Αν εννοεις disconnections σε ασυρματο πιστευω θα βρει την υγεια του, γιατι εχει πολυ καλυτερο απο του 724

----------


## dkazaz

Ναι έχω disconnections γραμμής, το wifi παίζει από το draytek και είναι μια χαρά.

Υποθέτω όμως ότι μπορεί να έχει να κάνει και με αλλά θέματα του 724 όπως μνήμη, firmware κλπ.
Μου έχουν προτείνει να ζητήσω το speedport entry 2i που ίσως είναι καλύτερο. 

Πως μπορώ να μάθω τι εξοπλισμό έχει το DSLAM μου για να διαλέξω άλλο μόντεμ?

----------


## babis3g

Προσωπικα αν εχεις αποσυνδεσεις με το 724, δεν νομιζω να βοηθησει ουτε το 2ι ουτε το dsl87 γιατι και τα 3 εχουν ιδια chipsets (broadcom)
Ανεβασε στατιστικα απο το 724 και θα ελεγα να κανεις ελενχο στην εσωτερικη σου εγκατασταση
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...25#post5507825
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...57#post1305857 
Για να βρεις το chipset dslam μερικα modem το λενε στα στατιστικα, η μεσω telnet εφοσoν εχουν προσβαση και εφοσον ξερουμε τις εντολες τους (στο καθε modem διαφερουν) για το 724 δεν ξερω πως γινεται, γιατι πρεπει να εχει κλειδωμενο telnet
Mπορεις να ρωτησεις τον παροχο αν σου πει, αλλα αν σου πει, θα ειναι ο κατσκευαστης και οχι το dsl chipset

----------


## dkazaz

Δε νομίζω να φταίει η γραμμή, οι καλωδιώσεις είναι ολοκαίνουργιες, πάνε κατευθείαν από την πρίζα στον κατανεμητή με καλής ποιότητας καλώδιο κλπ. Η γραμμή χρονίζει σε μέγιστη ταχύτητα και έχω πολύ καλές επιδόσεις γενικά. Το πρόβλημα είναι τα απρόβλεπτα disconnects, από μια φορά την εβδομάδα μέχρι κάθε μέρα. Οτσν δε αποσυνδεθεί κολλάει για πολύ ώρα, που είναι ακόμα χειρότερο.

Πιο πιθανό ένοχο θεωρώ το μόντεμ ή κάποια άλλη συσκευή στο δυκτυο που έχει χαλάσει, π.χ. Κάποιο switch. Ευελπιστώ να μην είναι το draytek καθότι πανάκριβο μηχάνημα και θα χρειαστεί να το πουλήσω για να πάρω το dsl87.

Αυτά βλέπω από στατιστικά του speedport, δεν ξέρω όμως να τα ερμηνεύω καλά.

----------


## babis3g

Ποιο draytek εχεις? εχει λιγα λαθη η γραμμη αλλα δεν νομιζω να φταiει αυτο

----------


## ilias77

THX babis3g!
Επειδη δεν εχω voip  αλλα αναλογική + το μικρό ρισκο αν θα παιζει 100% με vdsl/pstn (dslam / fall back capability δεν ξερω) ,
θα παω στα σιγουρα κ μαλλον στο TP-LINK Archer VR2600..

----------


## babis3g

> THX babis3g!
> Επειδη δεν εχω voip  αλλα αναλογική + το μικρό ρισκο αν θα παιζει 100% με vdsl/pstn (dslam / fall back capability δεν ξερω) ,
> θα παω στα σιγουρα κ μαλλον στο TP-LINK Archer VR2600..


Tιποτα, και το vr2600 καλο πρεπει να ειναι απο οτι διαβαζω

----------


## dkazaz

> Ποιο draytek εχεις? εχει λιγα λαθη η γραμμη αλλα δεν νομιζω να φταiει αυτο


Έχω το vigor 2820Vn, έχει φανεί αρκετά αξιόπιστο ως τώρα - 5 χρόνια χωρίς αποσύνδεση σε adsl. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει vdsl για αυτό πλέον βασίζομαι στο 724 σε bridge. 

Τώρα έχουμε δυο γραμμές, μια ΟΤΕ vdsl και μια Hol adsl, όποτε το εδώ βάλει σε failover mode που δουλεύει οκ αν και όχι τέλεια (η αλλαγή από τη μια στην άλλη γραμμή παίρνει λίγα λεπτά, κάτι που ελπίζω να είναι καλύτερο με το Asus).

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω το fail over στο draytek ειναι αρκετα καλο, απο τα καλυτερα, οταν ειχα 2 γραμμες (αγλλια) ηταν απεχτα ... στα Asus εχουν αναφερθει προβληματα (οιχ παντα) πχ επιανε το fail over, αλλα οταν η πρωτη γραμμη επναερχονταν δεν γυριζε σε αυτην ...  αλλα αν τυχει θα το κοιταξουν, παντως νομιζω αν σου κανει προβλημα γραμμης αποσυνδεσεων το speedport 724, νομιζω θα κανει και το dsl 87 και οποιο αλλο modem

Ισως με το dsl ac68 που εχει πειραγμα snr να θυσιασεις μια μικρη ταχυτητα για πιο σταθεροτητα και να μην κανει προβλημα ... αλλα οκ αν το παρεις μπορεις να το πουλησεις μεταχειρισμενο (αν ειμαι λαθος και σου κρατησει την γραμμη καλα)

----------


## dkazaz

Λογικό, τουλάχιστον εκείνο είναι annex a. Απλά δεν έχει τα VoIP κλπ. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να πάρω ένα άλλο vdsl modem με άλλο chipset, όχι Broadcom?

----------


## babis3g

Υπαρχη μια περιπτωση να εισαι σε conexant/ikanos dslam, σπανια, αλλα ο οτε τυχαινει να εχει και τετοια
Δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα ...
Aν μπορουσες να βρεις το dslam chipset θα βοηθουσε, μερικα modem το γραφουν στα στατιστικα και μερικα μεσω telnet, αλλα για το 724 νομιζω ειναι κλειδωμενο
Ρωτα απο το τηλεφωνο αν μπορουν να σου πουν τουλαχιστον τον κατασκευαστη, αν ειναι huawei / alcatel εχουν πιαθνοτητες να παιζουν με broadcom

----------


## dkazaz

Θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω. 

Μήπως θα είχα καλύτερη τύχη με ένα draytek vigor 130 vdsl modem? 
Το chipset είναι της Lantiq, λες να παίζει καλύτερα?

----------


## babis3g

Ισως, αν το 724 σου κανει αποσυνδεσεις, δεν μπορω να πω σιγουρα, αν δεν βρεις το dslam chipset

----------


## dkazaz

Με ενημέρωσαν ότι το DSLAM είναι huawei. Πάντως ο τεχνικός που ήρθε βρήκε ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα μέσα στον κατανεμητή το οποίο λέει ότι διόρθωσε. Ίδωμεν. 

Αν όντος το έφτιαξε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην πάρω το DSL87 σε αυτή τη φάση, αλλά ίσως θα ήταν πιο συνετό να περιμένω να βγει το Annex-A μοντέλο φέτος.




> Νομιζω το fail over στο draytek ειναι αρκετα καλο, απο τα καλυτερα, οταν ειχα 2 γραμμες (αγλλια) ηταν απεχτα ... στα Asus εχουν αναφερθει προβληματα (οιχ παντα) πχ επιανε το fail over, αλλα οταν η πρωτη γραμμη επναερχονταν δεν γυριζε σε αυτην ...


Κάποια μοντέλα είναι καλύτερα από άλλα σε αυτό τον τομέα.  το 2820 μου έχει καλούτσικο failover (αν και δύσκολο να το ρυθμίσεις), αλλά δεν έχει failback, δηλαδή αργεί πολύ να γυρίσει στην άλλη γραμμή. Πιό καινούργια μοντέλα όπως το 2860 έχουν πλήρη υλοποίηση failback και δουλεύουν άψογα.  Το κόστος τους όμως είναι απαγορευτικό πλέον (διπλάσιο του DSL87), ειδικά δεδομένου ότι πλέον υπάρχουν εφαρμογές που κάνουν πολλές από τις λειτουργίες τους εύκολες π.χ. VPN, SIP Κλπ.

----------


## babis3g

Aν πραγματι εφτιαξαν κατι στην γραμμη τοτε και το 724 θα ειναι οκ, εγω δεν νομιζω οτι φταει το 724 που εχεις αποσυνδεσεις ... τωρα οτι νομιζεις για τα Asus ... Οταν βγει με το καλο θα του κανω review, οποτε κοιτα εδω στο Asus section

----------


## dkazaz

Πολύ ωραία, θα περιμένουμε όλοι μας για το review!

----------


## halkx

ok...περιμενω την Δευτερα να με συνδεσουν σε γραμμη ote rural 50/30 με voip...απο οτι διαβασα ο οτε δινει πλεον τους κωδικους για χρηση σε δικο σου εξοπλισμο....θα δουλεψουν αυτοι οι κωδικοι στο ac87?

Επισης ειμαι σε isdn με εξοπλισμο το gigaset dx800a... μπορει να συνδεθει αυτο με το ac87? η μονο αναλογικα τηλεφωνα?

----------


## babis3g

> ok...περιμενω την Δευτερα να με συνδεσουν σε γραμμη ote rural 50/30 με voip...απο οτι διαβασα ο οτε δινει πλεον τους κωδικους για χρηση σε δικο σου εξοπλισμο....θα δουλεψουν αυτοι οι κωδικοι στο ac87?
> 
> Επισης ειμαι σε isdn με εξοπλισμο το gigaset dx800a... μπορει να συνδεθει αυτο με το ac87? η μονο αναλογικα τηλεφωνα?


Λογικα θα δουλεψουν και τα 2 (ac87 & voip) με οτε, για αναλογικο τηλεφωνο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,θα ρωτησω ... απο οτι φαινεται εσυ θα εισαι ο πρωτος που θα δοκιμασει με οτε το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο ... αν τυχει προβλημα θα τους γραψουμε, πιστυεω θα βοηθησουν

----------


## halkx

σε μια δοκιμη δυο ημερων που μου εκαναν πριν δυο βδομαδες (μαλλον ειμαι πειραματοζωο για την ote rural...) το speedport συγχρονιζε στα 45 κοντα down και 7-7.2 up και το ac68 στα 37 down και 7.5-7.6 up...θεωρεις οτι με το ac87 με το broadcom chipset θα συγχρονιζει  σαν το speedport στο down? Το ac68 με snr tweak ανεβαινε σε αυτα περιπου αλλα η γραμμη ηταν ασταθης και μαζευε πολλα λαθη...

----------


## babis3g

Ναι πιστευω να κλειδωσει σχεδον τα ιδια και αυτο χωρις προβληματα, αν δεν το κανει θα τους γραψουμε και για τα 2 μοντελα φυσικα, να αρχισουν να κοιτανε και το dsl part

ξεχασα να σου πω να δοκιμασεις και το tx power με το ac68 που ειναι μεσω telnet η ενργοποιηση του

----------


## halkx

> ξεχασα να σου πω να δοκιμασεις και το tx power με το ac68 που ειναι μεσω telnet η ενργοποιηση του


για δωσε περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες...

----------


## babis3g

> για δωσε περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες...


Νομιζα το ηξερες
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...24#post5908824
την εντολη 1 για να εμφανιστει στο menu ... μετα κανεις δοκιμη στο + και - του tx power ... και κλεινεις τελειως και το UPBO (θα χασεις λιγο upload) αλλα δεν θυμαμαι με κλειστο το upbo αν θελει μειον ή συν στο tx power

----------


## halkx

αυτο φανταζομαι ειναι μονο για vdsl?

----------


## babis3g

Nαι σωστα μονο για vdsl

----------


## halkx

τι ακριβως κανει αυτη η αυξομειωση του tx power?

----------


## babis3g

ανεβαζει / χαμηλώνει λιγο τη δυναμη/ ισχύη χωρις να επιρεαζει την ταση, αν πατησεις επανω του το βελακι (οταν εμφανιστει) θα γραψει

----------


## halkx

ναι αλλα πως μεταφραζεται αυτο σε mbps...αυξηση του tx power σημαινει αυξηση των mbps στο down? Τεσπα μαλλον μαι δοκιμη θα μου λυσει την απορια απο αυριο...λολ

----------


## babis3g

Δεν θυμαμαι παντως ειχε αναφερθει εξωτερικο οτι αν ενεργοποιηουσαν το upbo και εβαζαν το tx power στο -7 ή +3 κερδιζαν λιγο στο upload, (και απο 2-3 mbps σε περιπτπωσεις) αν το upbo ηταν disable και εβαζαν +3 ή -7 στο tx κερδιζαν download, καπως ετσι πηγαινε, μου τα ειχε γραψει πριν χρονο + η asus σε mail) αλλα δεν τα ζητανε πλεον απο οταν το εβγαλαν απο το menu και τα ξεχασα

----------


## lefteris_thess

Καλημέρα σας !
με λένε Λεφτέρη  έχω το DSL-AC87VG και το βάζω στην γραμμή έχω  VDSL OTENET ISDN και ένω έχει SYNC δεν κάνει authentication δεν μου δέχεται το user name και password έχω σωστά στοιχεία τι μπορεί να είναι ? έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και firmware update .Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα σας !
> με λένε Λεφτέρη  έχω το DSL-AC87VG και το βάζω στην γραμμή έχω  VDSL OTENET ISDN και ένω έχει SYNC δεν κάνει authentication δεν μου δέχεται το user name και password έχω σωστά στοιχεία τι μπορεί να είναι ? έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και firmware update .Σας ευχαριστώ.


Tελευταιο λογισμικο ειναι εδω
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...Desk_Download/
μετα την αναβθμηση πατα το reset κουμπακι απο πισω για περιπου 6 δευτερολεπτα και ξανα κανε τις ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη χειροκινητα ειδικα εκει στη σελιδα wan με το pass
Στο password αν βαζεις το xxxx@ipv6ote νομιζω δεν δουλευει αλλο, βαλε το κανονικο otenet.gr ή οτι σου εδωσαν

- - - Updated - - -

το τελευταιο build 352 βλεπω εχει:



> - Allow use of special characters such as “.“ and “@“ for VPN username/password fields


αλλα πρεπει να γινει reset πατωντας το κουμπακι, για καλη λειτουργικοτητα και να φυγουν τα bugs απο το παλιο λογισμικο

----------


## lefteris_thess

Όταν κάνει detect την γραμμή στης χώρες βγάζει Ελλάδα γιατί εμένα γράφει Germany ;

----------


## babis3g

Αναβαθμησε και μετα reset, αν ηδη εχεις το τελευταιο, απλα reset αν δεν το εκανες ηδη ... Δεν καταλαβα καλα τι εννοεις, αλλα ισως γιατι ειναι για την Γερμανικη αγορα
Tωρα που το θυμηθηκα μηπως ξεχασες και το vlan id 835, γιατι αν δεν εχει αυτο, παλι δεν δεν θα δωσει προσβαση
Βαλε τις ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα ακριβως οπως στη φωτο, θα εχεις μια τετοια σελιδα (wan > internet connection > edit) οπως ειναι για vdsl

----------


## christosjr1

Σε  annex A με  vdsl nova απο καμπίνα θα παίξει;
Γιατί δύο να βλέπω να έρχεται Ελλάδα τι ac88 σύντομα...

----------


## babis3g

> Σε  annex A με  vdsl nova απο καμπίνα θα παίξει;
> Γιατί δύο να βλέπω να έρχεται Ελλάδα τι ac88 σύντομα...


αν εννοεις το dsl ac87 ναι θα ειναι οκ σε vdsl (το hardware του ειναι μονο annex B) δεν παζει ρολο το annex σε vdsl, αυτο που λενε στα στιτιστικα για annex b ειναι το band plan, οχι το annex γραμμης, ομως αν γυρισεις σε adsl εκει δεν θα παιξει
Απο οσο βλεπω θα εισαι ο πρωτος που θα το δοκιμασει, αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα σε vdsl

Μπορεις να περιμενεις και το dsl ac88 (hardware annex a) αλλα δεν ξερω ποτε θα ερθει εδω και τιμη σε εμας (ηδη ειναι στην Αγγλια γυρω στις 209-239 λιρες)

----------


## christosjr1

Αυτό περιμένω αλλά πόσο ακόμα. 
Ευχαριστω για την απάντηση. 
Το πιστό n55u έχει κουραστεί

----------


## asder

καλησπερα 
ενδοιαφερομαι να παρω το εν λοφω μοδεμ-ρουτερ , διαβασα την συζητηση αλλα δεν πολυ εβγαλα ακρη στα ερωτηματα μου.
Θα ηθελα να το βαλω σε 1. οτε vdsl( 2. ισως και vectoring) μαζι με 3.voip θα δουλεψει κανονικα ;; Επισης θα ηθελα να του βαλω και δευτερη συνδεση μεσω wan το οποιο απότι διαβασα το εχει.


Υ.Γ. Οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι αριθμημενες με 1,2,3

----------


## babis3g

> καλησπερα 
> ενδοιαφερομαι να παρω το εν λοφω μοδεμ-ρουτερ , διαβασα την συζητηση αλλα δεν πολυ εβγαλα ακρη στα ερωτηματα μου.
> Θα ηθελα να το βαλω σε 1. οτε vdsl( 2. ισως και vectoring) μαζι με 3.voip θα δουλεψει κανονικα ;; Επισης θα ηθελα να του βαλω και δευτερη συνδεση μεσω wan το οποιο απότι διαβασα το εχει.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι αριθμημενες με 1,2,3


1
το dsl ac87 ειναι annex B
σε adsl γραμμη Δεν θα παιξει εκτος αν ειναι isdn
σε vdsl Λογικα θα παιξει γιατι δεν παιζει ρολο το annex, (το annex που αναφερουν τα στατστικα στα vdsl modem ειναι του band plan και οχι το annex γραμμης
Δεν εχω δει καποιον να το εχει δουλεψει με vdsl εδω Ελλαδα (που λογικα θα ειναι οκ) και δεν εχω ψαξει σε αλλα forums (δεν εχω χρονο τωρα το καλοκαιρι)

2
Με το voip οτε λογικα παλι θα δουλεψει εφοσον ξερεις τις παραμετρους voip οτε, και τα κωδικα (που διαβαζω πλεον τα δινουν)
Δεν εχει τις ρυθμισεις ετοιμες για οτε, αρα θα κανεις λιγο ψαξιμο
Ξανα δεν εχω δει καποιον να το εχει δοκιμασει με οτε
Αν τυχει προβλημα σε αυτο, πιστευω η Asus θα βοηθησει

3
Ναι εχει dual wan για δευτερη συνδεση, αλλα προσωπικα δεν το συνηστω για χρηση dual wan ... απο την εμπειρια μου γενικα με ολα τα Asus σε dual wan ... εχει θεμα σε αυτο τον τομεα, δηλαδη μπορει να πεσει η πρωτη συνδεση και να αργησει να ενεργοποιηθει η δευτερη συνδεση, ή να μην ενργοποηθει καθολου η πρωτη οταν επαναλθει, και να δουλευει μονιμα η δευταρη μεχρι να κανεις ξανα επανακινηση ... ή να ενεργοποιηθει η δευτερη συνδεση κανονικα και μετα να μην επανρχεται η πρωτη κλπ
Επισης δεν εχει πολλα rules, μονο μεσω ip δινεις load balance, ειναι απλο τελειως

----------


## asder

> 1
> το dsl ac87 ειναι annex B
> σε adsl γραμμη Δεν θα παιξει εκτος αν ειναι isdn
> σε vdsl Λογικα θα παιξει γιατι δεν παιζει ρολο το annex, (το annex που αναφερουν τα στατστικα στα vdsl modem ειναι του band plan και οχι το annex γραμμης
> Δεν εχω δει καποιον να το εχει δουλεψει με vdsl εδω Ελλαδα (που λογικα θα ειναι οκ) και δεν εχω ψαξει σε αλλα forums (δεν εχω χρονο τωρα το καλοκαιρι)
> 
> 2
> Με το voip οτε λογικα παλι θα δουλεψει εφοσον ξερεις τις παραμετρους voip οτε, και τα κωδικα (που διαβαζω πλεον τα δινουν)
> Δεν εχει τις ρυθμισεις ετοιμες για οτε, αρα θα κανεις λιγο ψαξιμο
> ...


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση
το load balance θα με ενδιεφεραι(στο σαιτ βλεπω γραφει μονο failover) κυριως αλλα δεν τρελενωμαι κι ολας. Με vectoring δεν γνωριζεις κατι ε; λογικα δεν θα εχει θεμα νομίζω

----------


## babis3g

> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση
> το load balance θα με ενδιεφεραι(στο σαιτ βλεπω γραφει μονο failover) κυριως αλλα δεν τρελενωμαι κι ολας. Με vectoring δεν γνωριζεις κατι ε; λογικα δεν θα εχει θεμα νομίζω


Ναι εχεις δικιο και ευχαριστω για την διορθωση  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... για ενα απο τα ακριβα τους modem νομιζα οτι ηδη ειχε ... μολις τσεκαρα & θα το προσθεσουν αργοτερα (load balance) αλλα δεν υπαρχει ημερομηνια, ισως αργησει, παντως ειναι στο προγραμμα να μπει καποια στιγμη
Αλλα και να το προσθεσουν, για εμενα ισχυει οτι υπαρχει μεγαλη περιπτωση να εχει θεμα σε load balance ... σε failover ειναι οκ, δεν εχω δει προβληματα

Tωρα για το vectoring που εχει υποστηριξη το θυμαμαι απο το δικο μου, δες εδω απο παλια φωτο με το ονομα g.vector (εχει προστεθει και υποστηριξη 35b)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...16#post6023516
δεν νομιζω να εχει θεμα, ειδικα αν ο παροχος παιρνει νοικι απο καμπινα οτε (συνηθως broadcom) θα ειναι τελειο απο αποδοση γραμμης σαν broadcom και αυτο (οχι που δεν θα δουλευει σε αλλα dslam)

----------


## halkx

> Ναι εχεις δικιο και ευχαριστω για την διορθωση  ... για ενα απο τα ακριβα τους modem νομιζα οτι ηδη ειχε ... μολις τσεκαρα & θα το προσθεσουν αργοτερα (load balance) αλλα δεν υπαρχει ημερομηνια, ισως αργησει, παντως ειναι στο προγραμμα να μπει καποια στιγμη
> Αλλα και να το προσθεσουν, για εμενα ισχυει οτι υπαρχει μεγαλη περιπτωση να εχει θεμα σε load balance ... σε failover ειναι οκ, δεν εχω δει προβληματα
> 
> Tωρα για το vectoring που εχει υποστηριξη το θυμαμαι απο το δικο μου, δες εδω απο παλια φωτο με το ονομα g.vector (εχει προστεθει και υποστηριξη 35b)
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...16#post6023516
> δεν νομιζω να εχει θεμα, ειδικα αν ο παροχος παιρνει νοικι απο καμπινα οτε (συνηθως broadcom) θα ειναι τελειο απο αποδοση γραμμης σαν broadcom και αυτο (οχι που δεν θα δουλευει σε αλλα dslam)



φιλε Μπαμπη σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρα να αγορασω το συγκεκριμενο αλλα με προβληματιζει η ελλειψη υποστήριξης από την ασους σε καινουρια firmware, σε σχεση βεβαια παντα με το ac68u που εχω τωρα...ξερεις κατι για την μελλοντικη υποστηριξη του συγκεριμενου μοντελου ή αν η ασους σκοπευει να βγαλει καινουρια συσκευή με τα χαρακτηριστικα αυτου?

Θενκς

----------


## babis3g

> φιλε Μπαμπη σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρα να αγορασω το συγκεκριμενο αλλα με προβληματιζει η ελλειψη υποστήριξης από την ασους σε καινουρια firmware, σε σχεση βεβαια παντα με το ac68u που εχω τωρα...ξερεις κατι για την μελλοντικη υποστηριξη του συγκεριμενου μοντελου ή αν η ασους σκοπευει να βγαλει καινουρια συσκευή με τα χαρακτηριστικα αυτου?
> 
> Θενκς


Το τελευταιο επισημο λογισμικο ειναι πριν 3 μηνες που δεν νομιζω να ειναι πολυ καιρο
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...Desk_Download/
Επισης εχουν και beta πιο καινουρια αλλα δεν την βαζω γιατι δεν εχει καποιος το μοντελο, και δεν ζηταω λογισμικα για το συγκεκριμενο

Θα το υποστηριζουν για αρκετο διαστημα, γιατι ειναι απο τα πιο κορυφαια τους, τωρα για υποστηριξη σε voip, πιστευω οτι με Ελληνικο παροχο θα βοηθησουν, Αν καποιος το παρει

Για μελλοντικο voip, οχι δεν θα βγαλουν αλλο (ειναι φασαρια να εχουν υποστηριξη για ολους τους παροχους ειδικα στην Ευρωπη και ο καθενας εχει τα δικα τους settings που ειναι πιο πολυπλοκο)
Υπαρχει αναλογο σε χαρακτηριστικα το dsl ac88u (πλην του voip)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/976816-DSL-AC88U

----------


## gorath

Παιδιά το έχει πάρει κάποιος να μας πει εντυπώσεις? Το έχει βγάλει το amazon.de μεταχειρισμένο στα 127,70 Ευρώ...

----------


## airjim

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την υπέροχη παρέα.Διάβασα για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο αν μπορεί να δουλέψει με voip του ΟΤΕ αλλά τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τελικά,αν δουλεύει για να μην βάλω πίσω από αυτό το speedport entry 2i  το οποίο και έχω συνδεδεμένο σε ένα Tplink 8970.Αξιζει η αγορά των 230€ για αυτό το συγκεκριμένο Modem η να αγοράσω το assus DSL-AC 68Uκαι να κουμπώσω πίσω το speedport όπως το έχω και τώρα?...
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ
Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπέρα σε όλη την υπέροχη παρέα.Διάβασα για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο αν μπορεί να δουλέψει με voip του ΟΤΕ αλλά τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τελικά,αν δουλεύει για να μην βάλω πίσω από αυτό το speedport entry 2i  το οποίο και έχω συνδεδεμένο σε ένα Tplink 8970.Αξιζει η αγορά των 230€ για αυτό το συγκεκριμένο Modem η να αγοράσω το assus DSL-AC 68Uκαι να κουμπώσω πίσω το speedport όπως το έχω και τώρα?...
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ
> Να είστε όλοι καλά.


Δεν ξερω να σου πω, δεν εχω δει καποιον να το δουλευει με voip οτε, πιστευω οτι αν πας για αυτο δεν θα χρειαζεσαι το 2i ... Ο οτε θα σου δωσει το username / pass και αν τυχει προβλημα θα βοηθησουν στο Asus support .... αλλα υποψην αν πας ξανα σε adsl annex A δεν θα παιξει ... ειναι μονο annex B που σε vdsl θα ειναι οκ, οχι ομως σε adsl annex A

----------


## airjim

Σας ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ μάλλον η επιλογή θα είναι το assus dsl ac68u  που διαβάζοντας εδώ μέσα ειναι από τα καλύτερα της κατηγορίας γιατί θα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσεων το Tplink 8970 επειδή πλέον οι απαιτήσεις για ταυτόχρονο Ιντερνετ έχουν αυξηθεί πάρα πολύ.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ να είστε όλοι σας καλα.

----------


## babis3g

Ναι αλλα εχε υποψην το dsl ac68u δεν εχει voip θυρα αν αναβαθμηστει η περιοχη σου, παλι θα εχεις το 2i, οποτε ισως καλυτερα να μεινεις με το tp link?
Θα πρεπει αν δεις αυτους τους οδηγους για μελλοντικο voip
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693

----------


## airjim

Εφαρμόζοντας εδώ και αρκετό καιρό τους οδηγούς που μου παραθέτετε κατάφερα Να συνδέσω το Tplink 8970 V1 μπροστά και πίσω το speedport  για να δουλεύψει η voip  τηλεφωνία της Cosmote!!Που αναγκαςτηκά μπήκε μετά από αναβάθμιςη της γραμμής.Δυςτυχώς οι απαιτήςεις για ταυτόχρονο Ιντερνετ στο σπίτι (Online Games  ο μικρός ,καθώς και you tube,smartphone συνδεδεμένα στο wifi) το Tplink τρώει κολλήματα παρότι η ταχυτητά μου ειναι κοντά στα 19200  και σχεδόν αναγκάζομαι καθημερινά να το κάνω reboot,αποφάςιςα να το αντικαταστήσω με κάποιο πολύ καλύτερο όπως το assus ac68u.Δεν ξέρω αν βέβαια αυτό είναι η βέλτιστη λύση αλλά και το Tplink εϊναι το 8970 V1 και έχει σχεδόν 2 χρόνια να αναβαθμιστεί,με αδιάκοπη λειτουργεία από το 2014. 
Η πιθανή αναβάθμιση που θα μπορούσε να κάνει πολύ μελοντικά η περιοχή μου ( Χωριό εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης) θα ήταν η επιλογή vdsl που είναι λίγο απίθανο για τον επόμενο χρόνο,μετά από ερώτηση τεχνικών της Cosmote της περιοχής που με υποστηρίζει.
Ευτυχώς το dslam που παίρνω ιντερνετ είναι στα 500 μέτρα και η γραμμή μου νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλή χωρίς βέβαια να έχω τις δικές σας γνώσεις για την αξιολογήσω .
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοηθεία σας η αποψή σας  σαν πολυ ποιό ειδικός από εμένα,θα μου ήταν πολύ σημαντική.
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

Λογικα το dsl ac68 εχει πολυ πιο μεγαλη μνημη και δεν πρεπει να τρωει κολληματα, αλλα αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος απο τα tp link, κοιτας και τα vr600 / 900 που εχουν και voip καποια μοντελα, αλλα και να μην εχουν ο ιδιος τροπος σαν το 8970 πρεπει να ειναι για να βαλεις επανω αυτο του οτε ... το πιο φτηνο ειναι και το vr200v (με voip) που νομιζω δεν θα κολλαει ... επισης μερικα fritz κανουν και την τηλεφωνια ταυτοχρονα

----------


## poussou

Εχουμε κανα νέο για το πώς παει αυτό το μόντεμ με τον ΟΤΕ/VOIP ;

----------


## gravis

Ειναι το μοναδικο ρουτερ της Asus με voip?

----------


## babis3g

> Ειναι το μοναδικο ρουτερ της Asus με voip?


Nαι, μου ειχαν πει πριν καιρο, οτι δεν θα βγαλουν αλλο με voip

----------


## poussou

Τελικα παιζει με Voip ΟΤΕ ;

Το εχει κανενας να μας πει ;

----------


## babis3g

δεν νομιζω να το εχει καποιος, ειχαν δειξει ενδιαφερον 4-5 ατομα? αλλα επειδη ειναι μονο annex B (το voip πλεον δεν ειναι με annex B στην πλειοψηφια των γραμμων) δεν προχωρησαν ... ισως να υπαρχει καποιος, αλλα φανταζομαι θα αργησει να φανει

----------


## poussou

> δεν νομιζω να το εχει καποιος, ειχαν δειξει ενδιαφερον 4-5 ατομα? αλλα επειδη ειναι μονο annex B (το voip πλεον δεν ειναι με annex B στην πλειοψηφια των γραμμων) δεν προχωρησαν ... ισως να υπαρχει καποιος, αλλα φανταζομαι θα αργησει να φανει


Καπου διάβασα οτι το VDSL δεν εχει Annex A και  Annex B, δεν ισχυει το ιδιο για το Voip ;

Κοινως δεν δουλευει με το Voip του ΟΤΕ ;

----------


## babis3g

Nαι σωστα, με vdsl δεν παιζει ρολο το annex, αρα θα παιξει σε vdsl και ας ειναι annex b το modem και λογικα θα παιξει και το voip ειδικα με οτε ... ομως το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας αν ειναι οκ απο λειτουργια, αν εχει bug κλπ, ο πρωτος θα βγαλει το φιδι απο την τρυπα  :Sad:

----------


## poussou

> Nαι σωστα, με vdsl δεν παιζει ρολο το annex, αρα θα παιξει σε vdsl και ας ειναι annex b το modem και λογικα θα παιξει και το voip ειδικα με οτε ... ομως το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας αν ειναι οκ απο λειτουργια, αν εχει bug κλπ, ο πρωτος θα βγαλει το φιδι απο την τρυπα


 :Sorry:

----------


## jimidero

Καλησπέρα το AC87VG το έχω στα χέρια μου με Cosmote Fiber 30 δηλαδή VDSL, σε PSTN και συνδέεται άψογα. Οπότε δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο το Annex. Τερματίζει την γραμμή όπως και το AC68U που έχω και με χαμηλό ping.

----------


## babis3g

Ευχαριστα νεα, ευχαριστουμε, εισαι ο πρωτος που το ανεφερεις εδω στο forum ... εχεις voip?

----------


## jmakro

πολυ ωραιος  καλορυζικο.
με το voip να μας πεις πως παει.

----------


## jimidero

VoIp από Cosmote δεν έχω δυστηχώς για να δοκιμάσω, αλλά θα πάω μια από αυτές τις μέρες σε έναν φίλο που έχει ίδιο πρόγραμμα με VoIP που του σετάρισα ενα Fritzbox τις προάλες να το δοκιμάσω. Πάντως ένα omnivoice που πέρασα κάνει register κανονικά.
babis3G τελευταίο firmware είναι το v9.05.14 build225?
Αν τυχόν βγει κανένα άλλο βάλε ένα link εδώ. Αυτό πάντως πρόσθεσε αρκετά πράγματα

----------


## babis3g

Θα ρωτησω και θα σου πω, αν κατι ναι θα βαλω γιατι τους το ζητησα, ευχαριστω

----------


## jimidero

Σευχαριστω πολύ. Θα πειραματιστω με το Cosmote VoIP και θα ενημερώσω εδώ.

----------


## babis3g

δεν χρειαζετε να χαλας τον χρονο σου εκτος αν δεν σε πειραζει, απλα αν θελεις να βοηθησεις αλλους χρηστες να ξερουν αν παιζει ή οχι η τηλεφωνια οτε  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Aυτο ειναι το τελευταιο λογισμικο (beta) και εχει προβλημα με το voip, δεν δουλευει οπως μου ειπαν, οποτε μην δοκιμασεις με αυτο το λογισμικο στον γνωστο σου ακομα (αν ακομα θελεις να δοκιμασεις) επλιζω να μου δωσουν την καινουρια beta οταν βγει, αλλιως θα τους το θυμησω ξανα

----------


## jimidero

Ok Μπάμπη. Θα περιμένω τότε άλλη beta για την δοκιμή. Ελπίζω να βγάλουν σύντομα γιατί για VoIP το πουλάνε. Αλίμονο!

----------


## babis3g

Για αυτο δεν θα βγαλουν αλλο voip modem, ειναι φασαρια να κανονισουν να δουλευει με τοσους παροχους που ο καθενας εχει τις δικες του ρυθμισεις
Θα μου πεις οι αλλοι κατασκευαστες εχουν πολλα voip, μαλλον ειναι χασομερι για την Asus, παροτι ξερουν οτι σιγα σιγα αρκετοι παροχοι προχωρουν σε voip, μενουν με τα απλα για τωρα

----------


## jimidero

Κατάλαβα. Πιστεύω θα το στρώσουν πάντως αυτό γιατί είναι high end router γενικά. Θα κάνω μια δοκιμή με το stable firmware που δίνει η σελίδα σε VoIP να δω τι παιζει. Έχεις κάποια άλλη beta πριν από αυτή που αναφέρω παραπάνω να κάνω δοκιμές?

----------


## prince72

Εγω παλι γιατι νομιζω οτι το voip ειναι το μελλον. Γιατι η asus νομιζει οτι ειναι χασιμο χρονου? Ο παροχος δεν υλοποιει custom πραγματα
απλα υλοποιει το  sip προτοκολο και αυτο θα πρεπει να κανει και η asus.
Εγω εχω μια gigaset βαση voip/sip και ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ καλη. Πολυ θα ηθελα να ειχα μια συσκευη και να την αντικαθιστουσα με το 87vg
Παλια ειχα και ενα vigor 2710v (με voip) και επεζε μια χαρα.
Απλα η asus θα πρεπει να φτιαξει μια καλη υλοποιηση του sip μαζι με το dect

----------


## babis3g

Δεν μου ειπαν οτι ειναι χασιμο χρονου, απλα εγω το υπολογιζω γιατι ξερω οτι σε διαφορα θεματα τους εχουν κανει συστασεις μεσω συνηγορου του πολιτη γιατι σε καποιες χωρες δεν επαιζε με τις ρυθμισεις τους (γενικα)) ενω ηταν στην εκει αγορα, παντως δεν θα βγαλουν αλλο voip, πρεπει να περιμενουν την εταιρια που θα τους δωσουν τα τυχον source codes κλπ ... και ξερουν οτι χανουν σε πωλησεις, ισως αργοτερα να αλλαξουν

----------


## jimidero

Εγώ προσωπικά παντως δεν βρίσκω λόγο να μη δουλέψει με Cosmote. Έχει codecs κτλ για τόσες εταιρίες και γενικά και η Cosmote πατάει σε γερμανική τεχνολογία από ότι έχω καταλάβει.
Μπάμπη την v9.00.15_build509_fs_image_128_ubi που αναφέρει καποιος οτι δουλεύει μπορείς να την βρεις? Μάλλον είναι η προτελευταία

----------


## babis3g

No problem, μου την εδωσαν  :Smile: 

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...449611F6CAA8BY

Επλιζω με οτε να παιζει το voip, καλες δοκιμες

----------


## jimidero

Σ'ευχαριστώ. Θα ενημερώσω σύντομα

----------


## jimidero

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Όπως και το φαντάστηκα το VoIP της Cosmote δουλεύει άψογα. Με ταυτόματο τηλεφωνητή, εσωτερικές κλείσεις, τα πάντα. Το μόνο που διαφέρει, ο τόνος όταν σηκώνουμε το τηλέφωνο αντί να είναι το κλασικό τουτ τουτ που έχουμε συνηθίσει, έχει ένα συνεχόμενο τουτ. Δουλεύει και με την τελευταία Stable rom και με την beta που αναφέραμε πιο πάνω. Απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος!

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστα νεα, ευχαριστουμε  :One thumb up:

----------


## jimidero

Αναμένω κάποια καινούρια beta τώρα για δοκιμή

----------


## babis3g

Eλπιζω να μου δωσουν κατι οταν βγει, αλλιως θα τους θυμησω ξανα αν περασει καιρος, ευχαριστω

----------


## jimidero

Ok και εγώ σ'ευχαριστω

----------


## poussou

Ζητησες τους κωδικους απο τον ΟΤΕ ή τους τράβηξε το μοντεμ μονο του οπως τα
δικά του ;;

----------


## jimidero

Τους ζήτησα και μου τους έστειλαν με SMS, τους είπα οτί το θέλω για να αλλάξω ρουτερ

----------


## bill_2

αξιζει η αγορα του τελικα του Asus DSL-AC87VG και για Voip ? σκεφτομαι να αντικαταστησω το 2i speedport του Οτε ,αλλα ηθελα να ρωτησω μερικα πραγματα πραγματα ,
ειναι καλυτερο απο το FRITZ!Box 7590 ? 
και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν δουλευει και το Otetv πανω σε αυτα ? 
 θα εχω καλύτερο και ισχυρότερο wifi ,ταχύτητα , και γενικα καλύτερο ίντερνετ σε ολο το σπίτι μιας και εχω πολλες συσκευές που συνδέονται ταυτοχρονα ? π.χ κατεβαζω τορρεντ ,online games ο μικρος . κ.α 
ευχαριστω

----------


## jimidero

Γενικά σαν ρούτερ ειναι πάρα πολύ καλό. Έχει πολύ δυνατή λήψη σήματος. Έχει το VoIP σαν έξτρα σε σχέση με το AC68U για παράδειγμα με ότι συνεπάγεται όπως τηλεφωνητής, εσωτερικές γραμμές, block list και πολλά. Ειναι dect station για ασύρματα. Επίσης είναι διπύρηνο άρα πολύ γρήγορα σε όλα τα tasks. Θεωρώ από τα καλύτερα της Asus. Αν εσύ τώρα δουλεύεις το speedport για όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις μιλάμε για μέρα με τη νυχτα!

----------


## bill_2

> Γενικά σαν ρούτερ ειναι πάρα πολύ καλό. Έχει πολύ δυνατή λήψη σήματος. Έχει το VoIP σαν έξτρα σε σχέση με το AC68U για παράδειγμα με ότι συνεπάγεται όπως τηλεφωνητής, εσωτερικές γραμμές, block list και πολλά. Ειναι dect station για ασύρματα. Επίσης είναι διπύρηνο άρα πολύ γρήγορα σε όλα τα tasks. Θεωρώ από τα καλύτερα της Asus. Αν εσύ τώρα δουλεύεις το speedport για όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις μιλάμε για μέρα με τη νυχτα!


ευχαριστω ,εκει που ελεγα να παρω μονο ρουτερ μοντεμ και να εχω και το speedport για voip βλεπω οτι πλεον υπαρχουν λυσεις για ολα σε ενα , θα παω σε ενα future proof μοντεμ/ρουτερ και ειμαι αναμεσα σαυτα τα 2 Asus DSL-AC87VG και Fritz!box 7590 .. ποιο απο τα 2 όμως ?  :Smile:

----------


## jimidero

Τι σύνδεση εχεις?

----------


## babis3g

Δωσε μια ματια στα αναλογα νηματα (εδω απο την αρχη και στο αλλο) μπορει να δεις κατι που να μην σου αρεσει σε καποιο απο τα 2, 'η καποια ρυθμιση που την χρειαζεσαι να εχει προβλημα κλπ
το Asus ειναι μονο annex B και δεν θα παιξει σε τυχον adsl pstn, σε οποια συνδεση vdsl ειναι οκ

----------


## bill_2

> Τι σύνδεση εχεις?


Οτε 50vdsl

- - - Updated - - -




> Δωσε μια ματια στα αναλογα νηματα (εδω απο την αρχη και στο αλλο) μπορει να δεις κατι που να μην σου αρεσει σε καποιο απο τα 2, 'η καποια ρυθμιση που την χρειαζεσαι να εχει προβλημα κλπ
> το Asus ειναι μονο annex B και δεν θα παιξει σε τυχον adsl pstn, σε οποια συνδεση vdsl ειναι οκ


με vdsl θα ειμαι και για μετα οποτε ειμαι οκ απο το Asus ,σχεδον τα εχω διαβασει τα νηματα και των δυο , αυτα που ζηταω ειναι αυτα που λεω και ποιο πανω δλδ τα αυτονόητα όταν εχεις πολλές συνδέσεις σε ενα σπιτι  _ισχυρότερο wifi ,ταχύτητα , και γενικα καλύτερο ίντερνετ σε ολο το σπίτι μιας και εχω πολλες συσκευές που συνδέονται ταυτοχρονα ? π.χ κατεβαζω τορρεντ ,να μοιραζω εκει που θελω την ταχύτητα παιζει κ online games ο μικρος . κ.α_  απλα σας ρωταω εσας που εχετε την καλύτερη γνώση φυσικα απο εμενα .. ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

Τι να σου πω, να μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου γιατι το fritz ειναι απαιχτο στο voip ... αλλα απο θεμα συσκευων το Asus εχει 1GB processor, 512 ddr3 ram και δεν πιστευω να κολλαει ... εκτιμηση μου οτι θα εχει λιγο καλυτερο ασυρματο λογω των εξωτερικων κεραιων και ειναι broadcom που ταιριαζει με τις καμπινες οτε απο θεμα γραμμης (ΑΝ και τυχον εισαι διπλα δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο, μονο σε μεγαλη αποσταση) ... αλλα αυτα στη θεωρια, στη πραξη δεν το εχουν δοκιμασει πολλοι

Το μειονεκτημα του (επειδη ειπες οτι εχεις πολλες συσκευες και ειδικα torrents) εχε υποψην .. δεν εχει qos, και θα αργησει να μπει κατι, οποτε θα τραβανε και μπορει αλλες συσκευες να υποφερουν αναλογα ποια θα πρωτο αρχισει να κατεβαζει, οι αλλες μπορει να εχουν θεμα

----------


## paparen

> Το μειονεκτημα του (επειδη ειπες οτι εχεις πολλες συσκευες και ειδικα torrents) εχε υποψην .. δεν εχει qos, και θα αργησει να μπει κατι, οποτε θα τραβανε και μπορει αλλες συσκευες να υποφερουν αναλογα ποια θα πρωτο αρχισει να κατεβαζει, οι αλλες μπορει να εχουν θεμα



Δεν εχει καθολου qos ή δεν εχει adaptive qos;

----------


## babis3g

δεν εχει καθολου qos, εχει μονο για upstream, αλλα ετσι δεν θα γινει δουλεια, και μερικοι σε αλλο asus broadcom μοντελο, αναφερουν και αυξημενο latency αν ενεργοποιηθει το qos up... adaptive qos δεν μπει ποτε απο οσο ξερω σε αυτα τα broadcom
Aλλα απο την αλλη ειναι πολυ πιο φτηνο απο μερικα αλλα με voip

----------


## jimidero

Μπάμπη νομίζω έχει qos με priorities και αρκετά settings

- - - Updated - - -

Adaptive δεν έχει αλλά νομίζω και με αυτά αν σεταριστουν δουλεύει αψογα. Και να πω την αλήθεια το adaptive δε με πολυβολεψε προσωπικά.

----------


## paparen

> Μπάμπη νομίζω έχει qos με priorities και αρκετά settings
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Adaptive δεν έχει αλλά νομίζω και με αυτά αν σεταριστουν δουλεύει αψογα. Και να πω την αλήθεια το adaptive δε με πολυβολεψε προσωπικά.


Απο οτι βλεπω αυτες οι καρτελες ειναι ιδιες με αυτες του n17 και του n52
Το adaptive γιατι δεν σε βολεψε; 
Ειμαστε 2 ατομα που ψαχνομαστε να βρουμε λυση για modem/router/voip και επειδη εχουμε ηδη asus, σκεφτομασταν το vg. Προσωπικα μου αρεσει η ιδεα του αυτοματοποιημενου adaptive και μου εκανε φοβερη εντυπωση που υπαρχει στο 68αρι αλλα οχι στο πιο ακριβο vg

----------


## jimidero

Δεν με βόλεψε ίσως επειδή παραείναι αυτοματοποιημένο. Προτιμώ να έχω πλήρη έλεγχο γενικά εφαρμογών, χρηστών, πορτών κτλ. Όχι οτι δεν είναι καλό, προσωπική άποψη καθαρά. Εγώ θέλω να πιστεύω πως κάποια στιγμή θα το βάλουν.

----------


## jimidero

babis3G μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να κάνεις μία ερώτηση αν βγάλανε κανένα firmware?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

ρωτησα πριν καιρο και μου ειπαν θα με ενημερωσουν, αλλα επειδη καποιες φορες αργουν να απαντησουν θα ενημερωσω μολις εχω νεα, ισως αργοτερα

----------


## jimidero

Σ'ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gotzis

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ ρούτερ μπορεί να να δουλέψει σε σύνδεση VDSL με τηλεφωνία VOIP της VODAFONE? Στο τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο άλλος λέει δεν επιτρέπουν άλλο εξοπλισμό εκτός του δικού τους για VOIP, άλλος λέει ότι γίνεται.

----------


## sdikr

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ ρούτερ μπορεί να να δουλέψει σε σύνδεση VDSL με τηλεφωνία VOIP της VODAFONE? Στο τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο άλλος λέει δεν επιτρέπουν άλλο εξοπλισμό εκτός του δικού τους για VOIP, άλλος λέει ότι γίνεται.


Στην Vodafone απο όσο γνωρίζω οχι δεν γίνεται,  δεν δίνουν κωδικούς και είναι και σε διαφορετικά vc η τηλεφωνία

----------


## gotzis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Μπορώ τότε (και με ποιο τρόπο) να χρησιμοποιήσω το modem της Vodafone μόνο για την τηλεφωνία και το ASUS για το internet (ρούτερ)?

----------


## sdikr

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Μπορώ τότε (και με ποιο τρόπο) να χρησιμοποιήσω το modem της Vodafone μόνο για την τηλεφωνία και το ASUS για το internet (ρούτερ)?


Θα πρέπει την γραμμή να την έχει το modem της vodafone,  στα Home Νομίζω πως μπορείς να δουλέψεις με Bridge,  στα επαγγελματικά πακέτα δεν δίνουν καν την δυνατότητα bridge,  όποτε μόνο με πακέτο static ip μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι

----------


## babis3g

> babis3G μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να κάνεις μία ερώτηση αν βγάλανε κανένα firmware?
> Ευχαριστω


Πριν λιγες ωρες μου απαντησαν, ακομα, they working on it

----------


## jimidero

> Πριν λιγες ωρες μου απαντησαν, ακομα, they working on it


Σευχαριστω Μπάμπη. Αναμένουμε λοιπόν!

----------


## prince72

> Πριν λιγες ωρες μου απαντησαν, ακομα, they working on it


Μπαμπη, περναει απο το μυαλο μου να αγορασω το vg87 αν και ειμαι ευχαριστιμενος με το zyxel αλλα βλεπω οτι δεν εχει πολυ development το firmware του 87vg
Εχει μεινει αρκετα πισω ενω το 88 περνει firmware καθε τρεις και λιγο.
Ξερεις εαν η asus γιατι καθυστερει τοσο τα firmware to 87vg?

----------


## babis3g

Δεν νομιζω οτι εχει μεινει πισω το ac87, πριν λιγο ειχε beta, και εχει οτι ακριβως εχει και το ac88 ... καποιες φορες αργουν γενικα σε ολα τα μοντελα που δεν μου λενε το λογο ... πχ και το dsl ac68 ειχαν πει θα βγει λογισμικο τελη Ιανουαριου και ακομα τιποτα, ειναι γενικο η καθυστερηση αυτη τη φορα και οχι σε συγκεκριμενο

Τωρα αν εισαι αυχαριστημενος με το zyxel γιατι να παρεις αλλο? παρε κατι αλλο ... πχ αυτο το καιρο εγω εχω παρει 2 dab+ radios (ειναι ακριβα) αλλα εχω το ραδιοφωνο μεσα μου

----------


## prince72

ισως εχεις δικιο. Το zyxel μου κανει τη δουλεια ακομα

----------


## patraboy

Καλησπέρα.
Μελλοντικός κάτοχος του modem , αφού το πέτυχα σε καλή τιμή (145€ καινούριο από δημοπρασία Ebay).Το πήρα αφενός γιατί πρέπει να θεωρείται future proof (ειδικά λόγω V35b),αλλά και γιατί δεν είμαι ικανοποημένος από το Speedport Entry (Vdsl 50/5 με voip). 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους επαϊοντες (babis3g & jimidero) δυο πράγματα:
1. Ισχύει ότι το token με το username και password που στέλνει ο ΟΤΕ για την voip, ισχύει μέχρι την πρώτη αποσύνδεση που μπορεί να κάνει το modem; Δηλαδή αν για κάποιο λόγο κάνω επανεκκίνηση θα πρέπει να ξαναζητήσω κωδικούς;
2. Μπορεί κάποιος να μας βοηθήσει (πχ με εικόνες), για το πως κάνουμε τις ρυθμίσεις στο menu του Asus όταν έχουμε στα χέρια τους κωδικούς της voip;

Eυχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## babis3g

Για voip μαλλον ο αλλος φιλος θα σε βοηθησει γιατι εγω δεν εχω voip ακομα (και μαλλον θα αργησει πολυ εδω που ειμαι) και ενω το εχω (με πολυ παλιο λογισμικο σε annex Α) δεν δοκιμασα τα 2 ερωτηματα σου (σε voip) ουτε ξερω τις ρυθμισεις οτε

----------


## jimidero

> Καλησπέρα.
> Μελλοντικός κάτοχος του modem , αφού το πέτυχα σε καλή τιμή (145€ καινούριο από δημοπρασία Ebay).Το πήρα αφενός γιατί πρέπει να θεωρείται future proof (ειδικά λόγω V35b),αλλά και γιατί δεν είμαι ικανοποημένος από το Speedport Entry (Vdsl 50/5 με voip). 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους επαϊοντες (babis3g & jimidero) δυο πράγματα:
> 1. Ισχύει ότι το token με το username και password που στέλνει ο ΟΤΕ για την voip, ισχύει μέχρι την πρώτη αποσύνδεση που μπορεί να κάνει το modem; Δηλαδή αν για κάποιο λόγο κάνω επανεκκίνηση θα πρέπει να ξαναζητήσω κωδικούς;
> 2. Μπορεί κάποιος να μας βοηθήσει (πχ με εικόνες), για το πως κάνουμε τις ρυθμίσεις στο menu του Asus όταν έχουμε στα χέρια τους κωδικούς της voip;
> 
> Eυχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Όχι δεν χάνονται οι κωδικοί. Δουλεύει κανονικότατα μετά από επανεκκινήσεις κτλ. Όσο για τις ρυθμίσεις δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο. Θα ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία με το σεταρισμα

----------


## patraboy

> Όχι δεν χάνονται οι κωδικοί. Δουλεύει κανονικότατα μετά από επανεκκινήσεις κτλ. Όσο για τις ρυθμίσεις δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο. Θα ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία με το σεταρισμα


Ευαχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Όποτε μπορέσεις, ανεβάζεις και τις ρυθμίσεις του voip :Smile:

----------


## jimidero

Οι ρυθμίσεις όπως τις έβαλα και έπαιξε κανονικά. Πολύ απλές. Στα πιο κάτω που έχει δεν πείραξα τίποτα

----------


## ekekakos

Γεια σας παίδες. Σαν πιο ειδικοί που είστε θα ήθελα να μου πείτε πιο από τα 2 μοντέλα της ASUS να πάρω; Το *DSL-AC87VG* ή το *DSL-AC68U*; Είμαι σε wind και μην ξεχνάμε ότι έρχονται και μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Επίσης έχω voip της modulus (ελάχιστα το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει). Τι προτείνεται;
Ευχαριστώ
Ηλίας

----------


## prince72

Για μενα το AC87VG ειναι πολυ καλυτερο. Εχει broadcom modem chip σε αντιπαραθεση με το AC68U που εχει mediatek.
Ειχα το AC68U σε adsl forthnet και δεν επεζε. Επερνα pado timeouts. Το εδωσα σε ενα φιλο μου ο οποιος ειχε forthnet vdsl μεσω οτε (Καφαο) με broadcom dslam
και ενω επεξε 3-4 μηνες ξαφνικα και εκει του εβγαλε τα ιδια.

----------


## ekekakos

Δυστυχώς παρατήρησα ότι το AC87VG είναι ΑΝΝΕΧ Β και όχι ΑΝΝΕΧ Α που έχω εγώ. Τι στο καλό να πάρω για να αντικαταστήσω το draytek Vigor2860Vn+; Ψάχνω κάποιο με γρήγορο wifi, security, parental control ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον 100 mbps για τις νέες ταχύτητες. Τι προτείνεται;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jimidero

Έχεις ADSL η VDSL?

----------


## babis3g

κανενα απο τα 2 δεν εχει guest wifi band limit
στο dsl ac68 θα μπει αλλα αργοτερα
αν θελεις voip κοιτα τα fritz
παντως το dsl 87 θα παιξει σε vdsl, adsl οχι

----------


## ekekakos

VDSL της WIND με πολύ καλή ταχύτητα πιστεύω.

----------


## babis3g

τοτε με vdsl θα παιξει και το dsl ac87, απλα αν πισω σε adsl δεν θα παιξει, αλλα οσο θα εισαι με vdsl θα ειναι οκ, νομιζω πιο πισω και αλλος φιλος με οτε εχει το annex B και παιζει οκ ... ομως ο οτε δινει τα κωδικα voip ... πρεπει να δεις αν το wind voip μπορει να παιχτει με αλλα modem και αν ναι με ποιο, το λεω γιατι κανενα απο τα 2 που αναφερεις δεν εχω δει καποιον φιλο να τα εχει με wind τηλεφωνια

----------


## jimidero

Έχει η wind VoIP???

----------


## babis3g

δεν ξερω, μπορει να εννοει οτι εχει voip με αλλο παροχο μεσω συννδεσης wind?

----------


## jimidero

Πάντως ενημερωτικά για τον φίλο και omnivoice που πέρασα δούλευε μια χαρά.

----------


## ekekakos

Καταρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις απαντήσεις. Ναι έχω VOIP με άλλο πάροχο την *MODULUS*. Εννοείται ότι δεν σκέφτομαι να γυρίσω σε ADSL. Ίσα-ίσα σκέφτομαι να πάω στα 100 Mbps μόλις μπει στην περιοχή μου.
Οι λόγοι που θέλω ν' αλλάξω το Draytek Vigor 2860 VN-Plus είναι το αργό WiFi, δεν έχει καλό σήμα μέσα στο σπίτι συν το ότι το parental control δεν με καλύπτει και πρέπει να πληρώνω 80€ κάθε χρόνο για μια συνδρομή.
Έτσι κοιτώντας στο skroutz και στα λεφτά που μπορώ να διαθέσω (έως το πολύ 200-250€) είδα το Asus DSL-AC68U με πάρα πολύ καλές κριτικές από 23 άτομα. Μετά είδα ότι το max download είναι 100 Mbps ενώ το αδελφάκι του Asus DSL-AC87VG έχει 200 Mbps και καλύτερο WiFi, αλλά είναι Anex B. Δεν ήξερα ότι τα Annex δεν παίζουν ρόλο στις VDSL γραμμές.
Επίσης εκτός από τους παραπάνω λόγους θα ήθελα να έχει και 1 security παραπάνω λόγω του synology που έχω.
Έτσι βλέποντας αυτό το θέμα είπα να σας ρωτήσω μια και σίγουρα είστε πιο ειδικοί σε αυτά τα θέματα, πιο από τα 2 προτείνεται ή αν έχετε υπόψιν σας κάποιο άλλο.
Ευχαριστώ,
Ηλίας

ΥΓ. Αυτά είναι τα στοιχεία της γραμμής από το Draytek



```
Line Statistics					
     		Downstream            		Upstream                	
	Actual Rate	50000	Kbps	6220	Kbps
	Attainable Rate	56210	Kbps	9350	Kbps
	Path Mode  	Interleave		Interleave	
	Interleave Depth	0		0	
	Actual PSD	6. 5	dB	15. 3	dB
					
					
		          Near End          Far End                   	
	Trellis	       ON		ON	
	Bitswap	      OFF		OFF	
	ReTx	                0		0	
	SNR Margin	7	dB	14	dB
	Attenuation	15	dB	0	dB
	CRC	                0		0	
	FECS                 0	s	0	s
	ES	                0	s	0	s
	SES	                0	s	0	s
	LOSS	        0	s	0	s
	UAS	                0	s	0	s
	HEC Errors	0		0	
	RS Corrections	0		0	
	LOS Failure	0		0	
	LOF Failure	0		0	
	LPR Failure	0		0	
	NCD Failure	0		0	
	LCD Failure	0		0	
	NFEC	        0		0	
	RFEC	                0		0	
	LYSMB	        0		0
```

----------


## M@rk

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, αυτό το asus είναι καινούργιο με voip? DSL-AC68VG

----------


## babis3g

Nαι σωστα, εχει 2 θυρες τηλεφωνου rj11 που παιρνει αναλογικα, dect & fax ... θα τεσεκαρω τα χαρακτηριστικα του με την asus. αλλα μαλλον ειναι broadcom στο θεμα γραμμης

----------


## DIMCHATZIV

Καλημέρα παρακουλούθησα την παραπάω συζήτηση και αγόρασα το ASUS AC87VG αλλα δυsτυχώς ο ΟΤΕ μου λέει δεν δίνει password για VoIP Τώρα τι γίνεται  :Sad:

----------


## babis3g

εχω καιρο να δω τι γινεται στο αναλογο topic αν σταματησαν ... αλλα για κανε αλλη μια προσπαθεια και πες τους οτι σε αλλους δινουν

----------


## loukas599

Και εγώ το αγόρασα πριν 5 μέρες γι'αυτό το λόγο,ακομα δεν το έχω στήσει. Αν δεν δίνει τους κωδικούς ο οτε τι κάνουμε;

- - - Updated - - -

Μίλησα με οτε.Δεν δίνουν κωδικούς εδώ και δύο βδομάδες καινούργια οδηγία.τι κάνουμε τώρα;

----------


## babis3g

μαλλον το γυριζεις πισω ... ή περιμενεις ελπιζοντας στο μελλον?

----------


## loukas599

Πως θα το κάνω pass through με το ρούτερ του οτε; Πριν είχα το Asus DSL ac68 και δούλευε μια χαρά με το ρούτερ του οτε.Με της ίδιες ρυθμίσεις το ac/87 δεν δίνει τηλεφωνία στο ρούτερ του οτε

----------


## DIMCHATZIV

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση και τον loukas βέβαια

----------


## babis3g

> Πως θα το κάνω pass through με το ρούτερ του οτε; Πριν είχα το Asus DSL ac68 και δούλευε μια χαρά με το ρούτερ του οτε.Με της ίδιες ρυθμίσεις το ac/87 δεν δίνει τηλεφωνία στο ρούτερ του οτε


δηλαδη αν βαλεις τωρα επανω (αν το εχεις) το dsl ac68 δουλευει κανονικα? ρωταω γιατι δεν προλαβαινω αυτον το καιρο να δω εξελιξεις, μηπως κατι εκαναν και σταματησαν να δουλευουν με αυτο τον τροπο και τα 2, αλλιως θα εχει θεμα το 87vg

δες και αυτον τον τροπο
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post5908813

----------


## loukas599

Ναι το DSL AC68 δουλεύει κανονικά.Αυτο έχω πάνω τώρα.
Κάνω ίδιες ρυθμίσεις στο ac87vg καί δεν δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο με το μοντεμ ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ μάλλον θα πάω στο fritz που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## babis3g

δεν εχω voip για να βοηθησω (με δοκιμες) αν ακομα το εχεις, μπες στον κοπο να στειλεις feedback ... εξηγησε οτι το ac68 αυτη τη στιγμη παιζει οκ ... νομιζω θα το κοιταξουν ... αν το κανεις γραψε στο comment box, referred by babis3g και πες μου να τους ενημερωσω ... ισως καλο ειναι να τους στειλεις feedback, μηπως εχουν θεμα τα broadcom τους μοντελα

----------


## loukas599

Το asus το έδωσα.Σημερα παρέλαβα το Fritz7590. Δουλεύει τέλεια καιτο VoIP ρυθμίστηκε μόνο του.

----------


## gorath

> Το asus το έδωσα.Σημερα παρέλαβα το Fritz7590. Δουλεύει τέλεια καιτο VoIP ρυθμίστηκε μόνο του.


Καλοδούλευτο! Το 7590 έχω και γω. Έχει ένα θέμα όπως όλα τα Fritz με τον ΟΤΕ. Δες στο παρακάτω λίνκ για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ και να δεις και τη λύση που πρότεινε το μέλος Sania και λειτουργεί άψογα μέχρι στιγμής.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ection-cleared

----------


## loukas599

Ευχαριστώ δεν το ήξερα αυτό.
Κατέβασα ένα αρχείο 10γβ φουλ ταχύτητα και δεν έκανε αποσύνδεση

----------


## icsd08063

Καλησπέρα σας,

Έχει κάποιος το συγκεκριμένο σε VDSL της Cosmote?
Ενδιαφέρομαι για την αγορά του για την VDSL50 που μόλις αναβαθμίστηκα.

----------


## babis3g

στο ιδιο topic & στο post 122
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...te#post6323044
φιλος λεει οτι το εχει με vdsl cosmote και ειναι οκ (adsl pstn, annex A δεν παιζει)
Ομως διαβζω οτι πλεον σταματησαν να δινουν τα κωδικα voip, οποτε μπορει να σου βγει αχρηστο (κανε την ερευνα σου ή ρωτα τον οτε να εισαι σιγουρος πριν παρεις κατι που ειναι πανακριβο)
Επισης ενα αρνητικο, αν ποτε ερθει g.fast δεν υποστηριζει τετοια συνδεση, ομως με τα 200 mbps θα ειναι οκ γιατι υποστηριζει το 35b

----------


## icsd08063

> στο ιδιο topic & στο post 122
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...te#post6323044
> φιλος λεει οτι το εχει με vdsl cosmote και ειναι οκ (adsl pstn, annex A δεν παιζει)
> Ομως διαβζω οτι πλεον σταματησαν να δινουν τα κωδικα voip, οποτε μπορει να σου βγει αχρηστο (κανε την ερευνα σου ή ρωτα τον οτε να εισαι σιγουρος πριν παρεις κατι που ειναι πανακριβο)
> Επισης ενα αρνητικο, αν ποτε ερθει g.fast δεν υποστηριζει τετοια συνδεση, ομως με τα 200 mbps θα ειναι οκ γιατι υποστηριζει το 35b


Κατατοπιστικότατος!  :Worthy: 
Επίσης, λίγα μηνύματα πιο κάτω, ο ίδιος συμφορουμίτης αναφέρει ότι παίζει και το VoIP κανονικά.
Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία στις 24/07/2018 με ΟΤΕ, μου ανέφεραν ότι αν πάρω δικό μου εξοπλισμό, να τους καλέσω για να ξεκινήσουν την διαδικασία να μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς.
Θεωρώ ότι δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα λοιπόν.

Ακόμη μία ερώτηση τώρα. Επειδή σκέφτομαι να το πάρω από amazon.de καθώς μου βγαίνει στα 221€ (με expedited delivery), παίζει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα επειδή θα είναι από Γερμανία, κάποια ασυμβατότητα με εδώ ΟΤΕ?

----------


## icsd08063

Έπεσε παραγγελία, αναμένω!

----------


## babis3g

οχι δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα με οτε γιατι ούτως ή άλλος ειναι μονο annex b απο οπου το παραγγειλεις το ιδιο ειναι, μεγεια ... ελπιζω οι εντυπωσεις σου να ειναι το ιδιο καλες σαν τους αλλους φιλους ... αν υπηρχε σε annex a θα το ειχα και εγω, αλλα δεν εχω ουτε adsl isdn ουτε vdsl

----------


## icsd08063

> οχι δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα με οτε γιατι ούτως ή άλλος ειναι μονο annex b απο οπου το παραγγειλεις το ιδιο ειναι, μεγεια ... ελπιζω οι εντυπωσεις σου να ειναι το ιδιο καλες σαν τους αλλους φιλους ... αν υπηρχε σε annex a θα το ειχα και εγω, αλλα δεν εχω ουτε adsl isdn ουτε vdsl


Θα ενημέρωσω μόλις το παραλάβω και το στήσω (παράδοση 1-3 Αυγούστου)  :One thumb up:

----------


## jimidero

> Θα ενημέρωσω μόλις το παραλάβω και το στήσω (παράδοση 1-3 Αυγούστου)


Αν σου δώσουν τους κωδικούς η Cosmote και έχεις VDSL(fiber) θα παίξει μία χαρά και εύκολα.

----------


## icsd08063

Καλησπέρα,

Παρέλαβα σήμερα το εργαλείο. Θα ανεβάσω μετά φωτογραφίες.
Προς το παρών, βοήθεια με το VoIP!!!!

Έχω πάρει τον κωδικό από Cosmote ο οποίος δουλεύει κανονικά με το 2i αλλά μπερδεύτηκα στο setάρισμα του Asus.



Για βοηθήστε λίγο!

----------


## babis3g

δες εδω αν βοηθησει που ειναι ιδιες ρυθμισεις
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...98#post6420598
δεν εχω voip για να σου πω σιγουρα, πιστυω καποιος φιλος που εχει αν φανει συντομα

Δοκιμασε και ενα αλλο λογισμικο γιατι αν θυμαμαι καλα, 1-2 λογισμικα ειχαν θεμα με την τηλεφωνια

----------


## icsd08063

:Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
Θεός!
Όλα fixed!

- - - Updated - - -

Επανέρχομαι με μερικές φωτογραφίες καθώς είναι απλά τεράστιο (κυριολεκτικά)!



Σύγκριση με iPad min2


Σύγκριση με Netgear DGN2200 και Speedport 2i


Μέχρι τώρα, φανταστικό.
Έκανα connect σε VDSL50 της Cosmote χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και με την βοήθεια του babis3g, συνδέθηκε και το VoIP απροβλημάτιστα.
Η μόνη διαφορά είναι οτί ακούς παρατεταμένο ήχο όταν σηκώνεις του ακουστικό και όχι διακοπτόμενο, πράγμα που έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται σε VoIP, για να σου θυμίζει ότι είσαι σε VoIP πλέον!

Το μόνο που δεν κατάφερα να settάρω σωστά ακόμη είναι 2 πράγματα: 
1. το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο Panasonic TG1711 ως DECT. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το κάνω να συνδεθεί...  :Thinking: 
2. Εσωτερικές κλήσεις μεταξύ του παραπάνω panasonic και ενός άλλου ασύρματου τηλεφώνου... :Whistle:

----------


## jkoukos

Και για τις 2 ερωτήσεις δες το manual (σελ. 36) στο κεφάλαιο "3.7 Using Telephony".
O συνεχείς ήχος έχει να κάνει με τις ρυθμίσεις Regional Ring Settings, που δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει πουθενά δυνατότητα για αλλαγή, ώστε να έχεις τον διακοπτόμενο ήχο.

Απ' ότι είδα έχει παρόμοιες λειτουργίες και χαρακτηριστικά με τα Fritz στο θέμα τηλεφωνίας (αρκεί να είναι το ίδιο αξιόπιστο) και μερικά παραπάνω ως modem και router.

----------


## dhmk

> Θεός!
> Όλα fixed!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επανέρχομαι με μερικές φωτογραφίες καθώς είναι απλά τεράστιο (κυριολεκτικά)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μα δεν συνδέεις τη βάση του Panasonic πάνω στο ASUS; Νομίζω ότι μετά δεν θα υπάρχει καμιά διαφορά. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει συνδέεις το αναλογικό κατευθείαν στο ρούτερ. Ή αν είναι ασύρματο τη βάση.

----------


## jkoukos

To Asus (όπως και τα Fritz) έχουν τα ίδια βάση DECT, οπότε μπορεί να κάνει εγγραφή σε αυτή η συσκευή του αντί στη δική της.
Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι στην περίπτωση της βάσης του ασύρματου τηλεφώνου έχουμε αναγκαστικά μετατροπή της ψηφιακής σε αναλογική επικοινωνία, σε αντίθεση με την πλήρη ψηφιακή στη βάση του Asus.

----------


## babis3g

το κομματι που κανει την τηλεφωνια, που ειχα δει σε debug log οταν ειχα το dsl ac87vg annex A (ειχε θεματα το annex a πριν ρωτησετε και δεν προχωρησε) ειναι απο την arcadyan που το χρησιμοποιουν παρα πολλοι παροχοι για την τηλεφωνια τους, και φαινεται εμπιστο γιατι δεν εχουν θεματα voip με τα μηχανηματα τους, αρα αν καποιο θεμα τηλεφωνιας μαλλον το λογισμικο στο asus

----------


## icsd08063

> το κομματι που κανει την τηλεφωνια, που ειχα δει σε debug log οταν ειχα το dsl ac87vg annex A (ειχε θεματα το annex a πριν ρωτησετε και δεν προχωρησε) ειναι απο την arcadyan που το χρησιμοποιουν παρα πολλοι παροχοι για την τηλεφωνια τους, και φαινεται εμπιστο γιατι δεν εχουν θεματα voip με τα μηχανηματα τους, αρα αν καποιο θεμα τηλεφωνιας μαλλον το λογισμικο στο asus


Πάντως το αρκετών ετών Panasonic TG1711 που έχω αρνείται να κάνει register στο ASUS.
Το θέμα είναι ότι παίζει να το brickara (το Panasonic) γιατί ενώ δείχνει ότι είναι registered το handset, δεν με αφήνει να κάνω καμία κλήση και γενικά τίποτα που να έχει σχέση με την βάση (π.χ. ενδοεπικοινωνία).
Μίλησα και με support Panasonic και μου είπαν να κάνω ότι προσπαθώ από χθες αλλά τζίφος.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι το τηλέφωνο δείχνει να είναι registered (σταθερά αναμένη η κεραία) αλλά από εκεί και πέρα το απόλυτο τίποτα.

----------


## teosard

Κάτοχος DSL-N17U και σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ μιας και o ote με γύρισε σε Voip. Βασικά ποιο να προτιμήσω το DSL-AC87VG η το DSL-AC68VG που είναι ποιο καινούριο;
Έχω vdsl 30 οπότε λόγω broadcom chip λογικά θα συγχρονίζω καλύτερα; Επίσης όσοι το πήρατε  τώρα τελευταία από που το πήρατε απο amazon;

----------


## icsd08063

> Κάτοχος DSL-N17U και σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ μιας και o ote με γύρισε σε Voip. Βασικά ποιο να προτιμήσω το DSL-AC87VG η το DSL-AC68VG που είναι ποιο καινούριο;
> Έχω vdsl 30 οπότε λόγω broadcom chip λογικά θα συγχρονίζω καλύτερα; Επίσης όσοι το πήρατε  τώρα τελευταία από που το πήρατε απο amazon;


Καλησπέρα σου,

Παραγγελία Κυριακή 29/07/2018 από amazon.de, συνολικά στα 221,31€ με expedited delivery για Αθήνα.
Το είχα στα χέρια μου 01/08 το μεσημέρι.

Ακριβώς ίδιος συγχρονισμός με Speedport 2i. Πολλές ρυθμίσεις.
Θα επανέλθω αργότερα για DECT και internal calls μιας και έβγαλα άκρη μάλλον.

- - - Updated - - -

Έβγαλα... λίγο άκρη  :Thinking: 

Αρχικά αγόρασα έναι καινούριο Panasonic DECT και το σύνδεσα μια χαρά στο ASUS (δυστυχώς το αρχικό που προσπαθούσα να συνδέσω δεν φαίνεται πολύ ζωηρό γενικά).
Σύνδεσα στο ASUS και το δεύτερο Panasonic DECT του σπιτιού χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Το θέμα είναι τώρα το εξής. Οι κλησεις παίζανε μια χαρά (εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες) αλλά δεν δούλευε η αναγνώριση κλήσεων.
Ότι setting και να άλλξα δεν κατάφερα να έχω αναγνώριση κλήσης σε κανένα από τα δύο DECT.
Ωστόσο, η ενδοεπικοινωνία δούλεψε σωστά.

Γύρισα και τα δύο Panasonic DECT έτσι ώστε να είναι paired το καθένα με την βάση του.
Δουλεύει η αναγνώριση κλήσεων και δεν δουλεύει η ενδοεπικοινωνία  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος...
Καμιά ιδέα?

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά, fixed  :Smile: 

Είχα συνδέσει το RJ11 από το splitτer στο ASUS (είχα δοκιμάσει και FON1 και FON2) και το τηλέφωνο σε άλλη πρίζα.
Μόλις γύρισα το τηλέφωνο πάνω στην θύρα FON1 του ASUS και το RJ11 από το spliter στην θύρα FON2, έπαιξαν και οι εσωτερικές κλήσεις μια χαρά.

Γιατί δεν μου δούλεψε η ανγνώριση κλήσεων στο DECT δεν κατάλαβα. Ίσως να ευθύνεται κάτι το VoIP (βρήκα κάτι εδώ που ίσως να είναι σχετικό).

Οι μέχρι τώρα εντυπώσεις μου είναι άψογες!  :One thumb up:

----------


## teosard

Ωραίος, χαίρομαι που δουλεύει μια χαρά το voip και dect γιατί μάλλον θα το πάρω και εγώ.

----------


## icsd08063

> Ωραίος, χαίρομαι που δουλεύει μια χαρά το voip και dect γιατί μάλλον θα το πάρω και εγώ.


Η πρώτη μου επαφή με VoIP κατάσταση είναι μέσω του ASUS και γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Παίζει άψογα και η καταγραφή των κλήσεων, όπως και ο τηλεφωνητής μετά από ΧΧ seconds.



Γενικά πολύ καθαρό και εύκολο menu, με πολλές λειτουργίες ωστόσο.
Από Δευτέρα θα δοκιμάσω και τα USB του με storage επάνω.

----------


## babis3g

Aργησα να μπω το αμελησα ... νομιζω δεν υποστηριζουν τα παλαια αναλογικα τηλεφωνα, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, ισως για αυτο δεν εβρισκες ακρη

----------


## icsd08063

Καλημέρα,

Έχει πειραματιστεί κανείς με FTP στα Asus?
Έχω κουμπώσει storage, το βλέπει κανονικά αλλά αρνείται να μου φέρει FTP από internet (ftp://xxx.asuscomm.com διεύθυνση).
Το περίεργο είναι ότι μου ανοίγει κανονικά το internal address (ftp://192.168.1.1) χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το remote management του router (https://xxx.asuscomm.com) δουλεύει επίσης κανονικά.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Έχει πειραματιστεί κανείς με FTP στα Asus?
> Έχω κουμπώσει storage, το βλέπει κανονικά αλλά αρνείται να μου φέρει FTP από internet (ftp://xxx.asuscomm.com διεύθυνση).
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι μου ανοίγει κανονικά το internal address (ftp://192.168.1.1) χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Το remote management του router (https://xxx.asuscomm.com) δουλεύει επίσης κανονικά.


Να υποθέσω πως είσαι ΟΤΕ,  έχεις απενεργοποιήσει την αυξημένη προστασία στο My.otenet.gr;

----------


## icsd08063

> Να υποθέσω πως είσαι ΟΤΕ,  έχεις απενεργοποιήσει την αυξημένη προστασία στο My.otenet.gr;


Έπαιξε τελικά, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Μου ήρθε το Huawei E3372 που είχα παραγγείλει και αγόρασα και μια κάρτα Cosmote, ως failover λύση.
Ενώ το 4G παίζει κανονικά όταν συνδέω το stick απευθείας σε pc, προσπαθώ να το σεττάρω επάνω στο router αλλά δεν παίζει.
Καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος παρακάτω? Εννοείται πως από Cosmote δεν ήξεραν να μου πούνε κάτι.

----------


## sdikr

> Έπαιξε τελικά, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Μου ήρθε το Huawei E3372 που είχα παραγγείλει και αγόρασα και μια κάρτα Cosmote, ως failover λύση.
> Ενώ το 4G παίζει κανονικά όταν συνδέω το stick απευθείας σε pc, προσπαθώ να το σεττάρω επάνω στο router αλλά δεν παίζει.
> Καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος παρακάτω? Εννοείται πως από Cosmote δεν ήξεραν να μου πούνε κάτι.


Ενα που είχα πιάσει στα χέρια μου κάποια στιγμή, είχε δυο mode λειτουργίας,  το ένα το κλασικό Usb modem,  το άλλο σαν usb ethernet router,  συνήθως είναι ρυθμισμένα σαν router  και το asus Περιμένει usb modem,  μπορείς να το αλλάξεις απο το software του stick

----------


## babis3g

Αν καταλαβα καλα, θελει επανω στη θυρα usb του modem, οχι στο pc, αν θελεις να το εχεις σαν fail over, Aν υπαρχει αλλο κολπο δεν ξερω

----------


## gorath

> Ενα που είχα πιάσει στα χέρια μου κάποια στιγμή, είχε δυο mode λειτουργίας,  το ένα το κλασικό Usb modem,  το άλλο σαν usb ethernet router,  συνήθως είναι ρυθμισμένα σαν router  και το asus Περιμένει usb modem,  μπορείς να το αλλάξεις απο το software του stick


Έτσι είναι. Τα Huawei εχουν ένα δικό τους "λειτουργικό" το Hilink. Το οποίο μπορείς να το αλλάξεις σε PPP με software σχετικά εύκολα. Φίλε icsd08063 αν ρωτήσεις τον έμπορο που στο πούλησε, μπορεί να σε κατευθύνει, ακόμα και να σου προμηθεύσει το σχετικό software.

Σε μια επικοινωνία που είχα με έναν κινέζο έμπορο στο ebay για το συγκεκριμένο stick, σε ASUS παίζει κανονικά και στις δύο καταστάσεις. Μόνο στα Fritz θέλει οπωσδήποτε μετατροπή σε PPP.

----------


## dkazaz

Καλησπέρα, να ρωτήσω μια "χαζή" ερώτηση? Όταν μιλάτε για VoIP και λέτε ότι παίζει σωστά εννοείτε την τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ ή άλλες υπηρεσίες VoIP τύπου SIP κλπ?

----------


## babis3g

Νομιζω λενε και τα 2, αλλα πιστευω να σου απαντησουν οι φιλοι που το εχουν, γιατι εδω εγω βλεπω το voip να αργει (και καλυτερα για εμενα) για πειραματα
πχ εδω ο φιλος λεει οτι ειναι με αλλη εταιρια
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...65#post6433065

----------


## kyrmin

> Νομιζω λενε και τα 2, αλλα πιστευω να σου απαντησουν οι φιλοι που το εχουν, γιατι εδω εγω βλεπω το voip να αργει (και καλυτερα για εμενα) για πειραματα
> πχ εδω ο φιλος λεει οτι ειναι με αλλη εταιρια
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...65#post6433065


Παίζω με omnivoice Μπάμπη και δουλεύει άψογα, πραγματικά αξίζει να ασχοληθείς και με τρίτο πάροχο γιατί έχει πολύ μεγάλη παραμετροποίηση και από πλευράς μόντεμ και μέσω της κονσόλας της υπηρεσίας του παρόχου..... από χρήση τηλεφωνητή, υπηρεσία fax σε mail,τηλεφωνητής σε mail και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## babis3g

απο οσο θυμαμαι που ειχα ρωτησει παλια, τα αναλογικα τηλεφωνα δεν θα παιξουν, μονο τα ψηφιακα ... να μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου γιατι δεν εχω voip ακομα, αλλα αν πας για αυτο και τυχει θεμα, πιστευω θα το κοιταξουν στην asus

----------


## dkazaz

> απο οσο θυμαμαι που ειχα ρωτησει παλια, τα αναλογικα τηλεφωνα δεν θα παιξουν, μονο τα ψηφιακα ... να μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου γιατι δεν εχω voip ακομα, αλλα αν πας για αυτο και τυχει θεμα, πιστευω θα το κοιταξουν στην asus


Όταν λες αναλογικά τηλέφωνα προφανώς εννοείς συσκευές παλιού τύπου? Γιατί οι γραμμές VoIP του ΟΤΕ, είναι ψηφιακές. 

Υποθέτω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει αλλάξει η γραμμή του σε VoIP και να το έχει δοκιμάσει. Πιθανόν να είναι και αδύνατο να το ρυθμίσεις γιατί ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει όλες τις παραμέτρους οπότε κολλάει εκεί το πράγμα...

----------


## gorath

Με ΟΤΕ παίζει ήδη άψογα σε Fritzbox και από ό,τι αναφέρει ο φίλος icsd πιο πάνω και στο ASUS 87VG. πάντα για voip ote μιλάμε...

----------


## kyrmin

> Όταν λες αναλογικά τηλέφωνα προφανώς εννοείς συσκευές παλιού τύπου? Γιατί οι γραμμές VoIP του ΟΤΕ, είναι ψηφιακές. Υποθέτω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει αλλάξει η γραμμή του σε VoIP και να το έχει δοκιμάσει. Πιθανόν να είναι και αδύνατο να το ρυθμίσεις γιατί ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει όλες τις παραμέτρους οπότε κολλάει εκεί το πράγμα...


Αν εννοείς να πάρουμε μια κλασική (αναλογική) τηλεφωνική συσκευή, να την κουμπωσουμε πάνω στο μόντεμ και να παίξει, ναι γίνεται. Τα Asus vg68 και vg87 έχουν την δυνατότητα να διαχειρίζονται και αναλογικές συσκευές και ψηφιακές (ip) και ταυτόχρονα σε διαφορετικές γραμμές, δηλαδή άλλο νούμερο στην κάθε συσκευή και παράλληλα (αν θυμαμαι) μέχρι και 5 deck.

----------


## dhmk

Στο τέλος θα πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε ότι αν ο ΟΤΕ (και οι λοιποί) πάνε ολοκληρωτικά στο VOIP *θα είναι κατά κύριο λόγο πάροχοι Internet*. Μετά εμείς θα μπορούμε να είμαστε συνδρομητές ακόμη και σε κάμποσους παρόχους VOIP τηλεφωνίας. Να έχουμε π.χ. καμιά δεκαριά νούμερα τηλεφώνου στη καθισιά μας. Γιατί; Ακόμη και από βίτσιο, επειδή μπορούμε. Ή όχι;

----------


## babis3g

Ναι εννοω τις πολυ παλιες συσκευες ... Ναι καπου ειχει αναφερθει εδω μεσα στο τελος (δεν ξερω ποτε) καποια στιγμη ολες οι γραμμες θα γινουν voip και στους αλλους παροχους ... ολα για το καλο μας  :Razz:  (αυτο το λεω εγω)

----------


## dkazaz

> Με ΟΤΕ παίζει ήδη άψογα σε Fritzbox και από ό,τι αναφέρει ο φίλος icsd πιο πάνω και στο ASUS 87VG. πάντα για voip ote μιλάμε...


Πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kyrmin

> Στο τέλος θα πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε ότι αν ο ΟΤΕ (και οι λοιποί) πάνε ολοκληρωτικά στο VOIP *θα είναι κατά κύριο λόγο πάροχοι Internet*. Μετά εμείς θα μπορούμε να είμαστε συνδρομητές ακόμη και σε κάμποσους παρόχους VOIP τηλεφωνίας. Να έχουμε π.χ. καμιά δεκαριά νούμερα τηλεφώνου στη καθισιά μας. Γιατί; Ακόμη και από βίτσιο, επειδή μπορούμε. Ή όχι;


Ναι, έτσι όπως τα λες είναι απλά στην τεχνολογία vdsl η αλλιώς fttc, πρέπει (προς το παρόν) να μεταφέρεσαι με μια υπάρχουσα γραμμή που να είναι συνδεδεμένη με ένα νούμερο τηλεφωνου εν αντίθεση με το ftth που συνδέεται απλώς στο net χωρίς γραμμή τηλεφωνου και νούμερο, πιστεύω στο μέλλον να αποσυνδεθούν όλα τα νούμερα οριστικά και να έχεις πραγματική ελευθερία στο θέμα τηλεφωνου...

----------


## icsd08063

> Με ΟΤΕ παίζει ήδη άψογα σε Fritzbox και από ό,τι αναφέρει ο φίλος icsd πιο πάνω και στο ASUS 87VG. πάντα για voip ote μιλάμε...





> Πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία, ευχαριστώ!


Το 87VG παίζει άψογα με VoIP Cosmote.
Έχω 2-3 θεματάκια για τα οποία έχω ήδη ενημερώσει με mail την Asus αλλά απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει.
Το πρώτο αφορά την εφαρμογή Asus Router που έχουν για κινητά. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να τνην στήσω με τίποτα. Συνεχώς ψάχνει router και συνεχώς δεν βρίσκει τίποτα.
Αναφέρει βέβαια ξεκάθαρα στο disclaimer ότι:
_All ASUS DSL modem routers, except DSL-AC68VG, DSL-AC87VG, DSL-AC88U, DSL-AC88U-B and DSL-AC3100, support setup via the ASUS Router app. Once setup is complete, all ASUS DSL modem router can be managed using the ASUS Router app._
Την χρησιμοποιεί κανένας παιδιά?

Ένα δεύτερο που θα ήθελα μία απάντηση είναι κατά πόσο θα υπάρξει εφαρμογή από την Asus αντίστοιχη του FRITZ!App Fon. Έχω ρωτήσει και για αυτό αλλά τίποτα ακόμη. Θα βόλευε πολύ να χρησιμοποιώ τα δωρεάν προς σταθερά και 480 προς κινητά που έχω στο σπίτι.
Μόλις βρω χρόνο θα παίξω και με το Huawei 4G stick.

----------


## babis3g

Μαλλον θα εχουν πολυ δουλεια γιατι και εμενα αργουν να απαντησουν αυτο τον καιρο

Για το router apps νομιζω σε αυτα τα broadcom δεν υποστηριζεται ακομα, απο οσο θυμαμαι ειχαν πει θα μπει αργοτερα, δεν ειπαν ποτε, αλλα μαλλον θα παρει καποιο διαστημα

Για το αντιστοιχο του fritz θα προσπαθησω να μαθω, αλλα οπως ειπα και σε εμενα αργουν αυτον τον καιρο

----------


## stefanos_79

Επειδή την έχω ψωνίσει άσχημα να έχω 2 ρουτερ ( DSL-AC68U και speedport για voip) θελω να παρω το DSL-AC87VG.  Απλά έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμους 

1. η γραμμή μου είναι pstn adsl εως 24mbps  (δεν ξέρω πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμη vdsl κ σε τι ταχύτητες). υπάρχει καποιο θέμα οσον αφορα τη συμβατότητα με τη  γραμμή μου , γιατι διαβαζω οτι το AC87VG ειναι Annex B HW  
2. ο οτε δινει τους κωδικούς ims σχετικά ευκολα  για το voip ή θα πρεπει να κανω κανενα τσαμπουκά   :Razz:  ? εκτος και αν τραβαει απο μονο του τα credentials όπως το speedport

----------


## gorath

Πιθανότατα θα έχεις θέμα με το annex εκτός αν το 87VG συγχρονίζει και στα 2 annex. Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να πας και σε Fritzbox που υποστηρίζει σίγουρα και τα 2 annex.

----------


## babis3g

Δεν κανει με adsl ... αν ειχεις vdsl τοτε ειναι οκ ασχετα το annex, αλλα με adsl (pstn - annex a) δεν θα συνχρονισει καθολου ... για το θεμα τηλεφωνιας δεν ξερω γιατι αλλοι λενε δινει τα κωδικα και αλλοι τα σταματησαν, ισως το fritz (που συστηθηκε) να εχει ετοιμο config απο την εταιρια και να παιξει, ρωτα στο αναλογο topic γιατι εχω καιρο να μπω να δω εξελιξεις αυτη την εποχη

----------


## stefanos_79

Εχω υποψιν και τα fritz  αλλά λόγω εξοικείωσης με τα asus ήθελα να πάω προς τα εκεί. Με τα fritz 7490 ή 7590 θα ειμαι οκ?

----------


## gorath

ναι θα είσαι.

----------


## teosard

Βλέπω στα settings οτι δεν έχει ενεργοποίηση telnet. Μπορώ να το ενεργοποιήσω αλλιώς? To tx power ενεργοποιείται εδω? Υπάρχει διαθέσιμη κάποια τελευταία beta?

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν αγόρασα απο ebay to συγκεκριμένο και καθώς το σεταρα παρατήρησα οτι δεν λειτουργούσαν οι USB θυρες. Δεν δεχόταν ούτε σκληρό ούτε στικακι. Τι μπινελικι έφαγε ο πωλητής αλλα επέμενε οτι δεν είχε κάποιο θέμα το ρουτερ γιατί ήταν καινούριο. Μετά θυμήθηκα οτι όταν το σεταρα μου πέταξε να κάνω update στο Version 1.05.17 build 299 και το έκανα. Λεω σήμερα δεν το κάνω ενα downgrade στο 1.05.16 build 287 και δουλέψαν κανονικά. Το ξαναέκανα update  πάλι σταματήσαν να δουλεύουν. Οπότε παίδες έχει bug το νέο firmware!!!

----------


## babis3g

Οχι δεν εχει telnet και δεν θα βαλουν γιατι υποστηριζουν οτι μετα θα εχει θεμα ασφαλειας το voip, ετσι θα μεινει μπλοκαρισμενο το telnet

tx power δεν υπαρχει σε αυτο, μονο στα mediatek μοντελα και αυτα μεσω telnet ... το συγκεριμενο broadcom εχει παρομοιες ρυθμισεις, αλλα δεν υποαρχει προσβαση στο telnet

Για την βετα θα ρωτησω και μαλλον θα ξερω απο δευτερα που θα ξανα ανοιξουν

Επισης για το bug, θα το αναφερω και θα δω τι θα πουν, αν ειναι ενημερωμενοι

----------


## teosard

Κρίμα αν είχε txpower θα έφερνα την  γραμμή εκεί που ήθελα
Οπότε με cosmote vdsl 30 νικητής το Ν17u με mediateck chip

AVM FRITZ! Box 7590



ASUS DSL N17U

Υπόψιν με λίγο πείραγμα στο txpower η γραμμή 40ριζε.Με είχαν πάρει και τηλέφωνο απο cosmote για αναβάθμιση σε 50αρα 


DSL-AC87VG

Για κάποιο λόγο το Line Attenuation ανέβηκε στα 25.3 dB???

----------


## babis3g

Και τα 3 το ιδιο τα βλεπω ... Γιατι ειναι καλυτερο το N17? ΑΝ κλειδωσε ποιο χαμηλα και πειραξες το tx power τοτε δεν ειναι και τοσο νικητης γιατι ηθελε πειραγμα

Για το Θεμα usb μου ειπαν σημερα, θα το κοιταξουν

----------


## andresalonika

Μόλις έπεσε η παραγγελία!! Για να δούμε...(Περήφανος πρώην κάτοχος AC68U)

----------


## babis3g

Mεγεια  :Smile:  με οτε σιγουρα θα ειναι σταθερο...

==============================

 τωρα με το θεμα που δεν βρισκει το usb με το τελευταιο λογισμικο ειπαν θα το κοιταξουν, ακομα δεν εχω νεα

----------


## panoc

Ερωτησεις: τι ειναι το tx power? τι αφορα? πια ειναι η εντολη στο n17u για να το πειραξω ?  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

εδω τι ειναι
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...14#post5856614
συνηθως το πειραζουν οσοι εχουν προβληματικη γραμμη ... και μπορει να γινει συνδυασμος με upbo για καλυτερο upstream σε μερικες μακρυνες γραμμες αν τυχει πιο χαμηλο

εδω για ενεργοποιηση (στο special notes)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post5909451

----------


## panoc

> εδω τι ειναι
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...14#post5856614
> συνηθως το πειραζουν οσοι εχουν προβληματικη γραμμη ... και μπορει να γινει συνδυασμος με upbo για καλυτερο upstream σε μερικες μακρυνες γραμμες αν τυχει πιο χαμηλο
> 
> εδω για ενεργοποιηση (στο special notes)
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post5909451


μαλλιστα, ενδιαφερον το δοκιμασα λιγο.
αλλα νομιζω οτι βλεπω αντιθετα πραγματα απο οτι λεει εδω εκτος και εαν καταλαβαινω λαθος.



> βάζοντας -7 δίνουμε max power στο down (που το χρειαζόμαστε) και mimimum power στο up (που δεν το χρειαζόμαστε).


βαζοντας το στο -7 το power στη σελιδα των στατιστικων πεφτει καπου στο 12-12,2 ενω πηγαινοντας το στο +3 κλειδωνω λιγο παρακατω (48500πανω κατω αντι για 49999) και το power παει στο 14.5

----------


## babis3g

Δεν δοκιμασα το tx power γιατι δεν εχω vdsl ... ισως εξαρταται και το dslam ... πχ μερικοι παροχοι εχουν διαφορετικο power ... παντως μπορει να κανει διαφορα να πειραξεις και το upbo (enable/disable) αλλα οπως ειπα δεν εχω προσωπικες δοκιμες, συνηθως για πιο σταθεροτητα ειναι αυτο οσοι εχουν αποσυνδεσεις

----------


## teosard

> Και τα 3 το ιδιο τα βλεπω ... Γιατι ειναι καλυτερο το N17? ΑΝ κλειδωσε ποιο χαμηλα και πειραξες το tx power τοτε δεν ειναι και τοσο νικητης γιατι ηθελε πειραγμα
> 
> Για το Θεμα usb μου ειπαν σημερα, θα το κοιταξουν


Οχι δεν είναι ίδια. Ναι μεν κλειδώνουν όλα στα 30000 (εχω 30αρα vdsl) αλλά  το n17 μου δίνει περισσότερο maχ rate απείραχτο έπαιζε 37000 με 38000 και αν πείραζα λίγο το tx power  ανέβαινε στο 40000 πράγμα που θα με βόλευε αν αναβάθμιζα σε 50mbps γραμμή. Οπότε τώρα θα μείνω με 30αρα.

----------


## teosard

Εχει βγει update που διορθώνει το θέμα με τις usb θύρες.

ASUS DSL-AC87VG Firmware version v1.05.18_build305 (This product supports Annex B)
Bug fixes and enhancements:
- Fixed USB disk failed to be recognized issue.
- Fixed "Reduce USB3.0 interference" enable/disable from Web UI not working issue.
- Fixed memory leak issue.

----------


## andresalonika

Teosard πως παει γενικα το ρουτερ μεχρι στιγμής; Εντυπώσεις;

----------


## teosard

Σταθερότατο το vdsl μια χαρά και το voip επίσης. Streaming μέ  hdd δουλεύει κομπλέ. Όπως γράφουν και πιο πίσω μόνο το app δεν φαίνεται να εντοπίζει το ρουτερ και δεν το έχουν φτιάξει ακόμα.

----------


## docotrC

Παιδια είχα μια γραμμη isdn  σε  wind  και λόγω του οτι ο οτε τα γυριζει ολα σε voip  αλλα  με υποχρεωσαν να γυρισω σε voip   και λογω του οτι εχω isdn  εξοπλισμο μου δίνουν ενα oxygen  modem με isdn bri support... ΨΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ BRHKA AYTO TO modem  της asus Asus DSL-AC87VG AC2400 VOIP Modem-Router  ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΕΔΩ.... (ειχα ήδη ενα 56u  και ήμουν ευχαριστιμένος)
ΘΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ WIND , συνεργάζεται με isnd  εξοπλισμό?

----------


## teosard

Σε ADSL annexB  θα παίξει. To μόνο θεμα που θα έχεις απο  wind είναι οι κωδικοί voip που δεν δίνουν.

----------


## docotrC

> Σε ADSL annexB  θα παίξει. To μόνο θεμα που θα έχεις απο  wind είναι οι κωδικοί voip που δεν δίνουν.


τι εννοείς σε adsl annexb  θα παίξει? Εγω πλέων δεν θα εχω isdn... θα ειναι μια  vdsl  γραμμη  με  voip  και θελω να ξερω αν το asus87vg  περα απο τις δυο εξοδους για αναλογικα τηλέφωνα ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΓΙΑ BRI ISDN  ΟΠΩς ΈΧΕΙ ΤO OXYGEN

VDSL / LTE / GPON / SFP / Ethernet WAN Interface
(Fail-over, Load-balancing, Bandwidth-on-demand)
4 x Ethernet LAN Interfaces
(Fast or Gigabit, 802.1Q VLAN)
Wireless LAN Interface
(802.11n, 802.11ac, MIMO, on/off switch, multiple SSID)
2 to 4 x FXS Analog Phone Interfaces
*1 x BRI ISDN Interface
(Software configurable as either NT or TE side)*
Zigbee ®
USB Host Interface
(for printer, hard disk, 3G/4G dongle, etc)
VPN server / client
(IPSec, L2TP, PPTP, OpenVPN)
Battery for Emergency operation
(Managed, embedded Li-ion battery for uninterrupted voice service)

----------


## jkoukos

Τα μόνα modem/router που γνωρίζω ότι παλαιόθεν είχαν S0 θύρα (ISDN), είναι τα Fritz.
Το συγκεκριμένο Asus που ρωτάς δεν έχει και δεν γνωρίζω βασικά κανένα Asus που να έχει.

Το πρόβλημά σου όμως δεν είναι αυτό, αλλά (όπως αναφέρει και ο teosard) ότι εκτός του ΟΤΕ κανείς άλλος πάροχος δεν δίνει τον κωδικό της VoIP τηλεφωνίας, οπότε αυτή λειτουργεί μόνο από την συσκευή του.

----------


## docotrC

θα μπορεσω να κρατησω το oxygen μονο για  voip  και ολα τα υπολοιπα να τα κανω απο το  asus..  το  asus  εχει μια wan port  μπορώ εκεί να συνδέσω το oxygen?  υπάρχει κάπου κάποιος οδηγός?

----------


## teosard

Εφόσον έχεις VDSL εννοείται παίζει. Νόμιζα οτι μιλούσες για Adsl. Οπότε voip μόνο μέσω oxygen (λόγω κωδίκων)και αν εννοείς να χρησιμοποιηθεί η Wan port του ASUS σαν LAN δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει σαν επιλογή στο μενού. Κάρφωσα δοκιμαστικά και μια συσκευή και δεν έπαιρνε ip οπότε δουλεύει μόνο σαν WAN.

----------


## jkoukos

Εννοεί να δουλεύει το Asus ως κανονικό router (μέσω WAN θύρας) και η απάντηση είναι ότι γίνεται με ένα από τα παρακάτω:
α. Να παίρνει σύνδεση από το Oxygen. Τότε έχουμε 2πλό ΝΑΤ και σε περίπτωση port forward χρειάζονται 2 κανόνες, από έναν σε κάθε router.
β. Να παίρνει σύνδεση από το Oxygen στο οποίο έχει ορισθεί (αν υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή) η WAN IΡ του Asus ως DMZ.
γ. Να κάνει ταυτόχρονη κλήση ΡΡΡ, εφόσον στο Oxygen υπάρχει ενεργή επιλογή PPPoE Passthrough.

----------


## panoc

> Εννοεί να δουλεύει το Asus ως κανονικό router (μέσω WAN θύρας) και η απάντηση είναι ότι γίνεται με ένα από τα παρακάτω:
> α. Να παίρνει σύνδεση από το Oxygen. Τότε έχουμε 2πλό ΝΑΤ και σε περίπτωση port forward χρειάζονται 2 κανόνες, από έναν σε κάθε router.
> 
> γ. Να κάνει ταυτόχρονη κλήση ΡΡΡ, εφόσον στο Oxygen υπάρχει ενεργή επιλογή PPPoE Passthrough.


Ερωτησεις οχι αμεσα σχετικες...
εχουμε speedport plus και ενα asus router.
Στην ουσια ο οδηγος που αναφερεις εδω https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=1#post6005606 ειναι για PPPoE Passthrough, σωστα?

1. Αλλαζει κατι εαν βαλουμε σαν κυριο μοντεμ στη γραμμη το plus και το assus σε ειναι για PPPoE Passthrough ?
2. Εαν βαλω το asus σε double nat, ωστε να κρατησω το plus πρωτο
    α. γιατι εχει καλυτερο modem, 
    β. να κανει τη δικο του qos με το voip
 Περα απο το διπλο ανοιγμα ανοιγμα θυρων και ισως το 1-2ms latency χανουμε κατι αλλο; 

1. το speedport πανω στη γραμμη με το asus να κανει PPPoE Passthrough. 
2. με double nat το asus πισω απο το speedport .

Προσπαθω να βρω τη βελτιση λυση για να εχω το plus πρωτο στη γραμμη γιατι ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ πιο σταθερο, να εχω τηλεφωνια απο αυτο και το routing να το κανει δικο μου router, εν αναγκη υπαρχει και αλλο ενα speedport entry 2i...

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## jkoukos

O οδηγός δεν αναφέρεται σε λειτουργία PPPoE Passthrough, αλλά το Speedport να παίρνει σύνδεση από τον κύριο router. Στην ουσία 2πλό ΝΑΤ, αλλά εδώ δεν μας απασχολεί αφού θέλουμε μόνο να δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία και τίποτα άλλο και γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει καμία νύξη.

Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση όλα θα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει. Κανείς επιλέγει αυτό που τον βολεύει, αλλά κάθε λύση έχει διαφορετικές επιλογές/ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## panoc

Βασικα κανω hijack το θεμα αλλα



> O οδηγός δεν αναφέρεται σε λειτουργία PPPoE Passthrough, αλλά το Speedport να παίρνει σύνδεση από τον κύριο router. Στην ουσία 2πλό ΝΑΤ, αλλά εδώ δεν μας απασχολεί αφού θέλουμε μόνο να δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία και τίποτα άλλο και γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει καμία νύξη.


εφοσον βαζουμε link type PPP και το speedport να κανει κληση pooe πισω απο asus δεν ειναι Passthrough ?
εαν αντι για link type PPP βαλουμε IP, τοτε δε μπαινει το speedport σε double nat και γιαυτο θελουμε να ανοιξουμε πορτες στο asus ?
Μιλαω παντα για αυτα που αναφερονται εδω. https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=1#post5880693





> Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση όλα θα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει. Κανείς επιλέγει αυτό που τον βολεύει, αλλά κάθε λύση έχει διαφορετικές επιλογές/ρυθμίσεις.


Σιγουρα, απλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω τα μειονεκτηματα που εχει η καθε μεθοδος, αναφερομαι στο double nat και στο PPPoE Passthrough.
Για το πρωτο καταλαβα το θεμα με τις πορτες και ισως ενα μικρο latency αλλα δε γνωριζω κατι αλλο, για το δευτερο δε ξερω τι παιζει.

Σημερα που ειπα να κατσω να παιξω λιγο, εβαλα το plus στη γραμμη κανονικα, το asus σε PPPoE Passthrough, και ενα αλλο speedport 2ι συνδεδεμενο πανω στο asus να κανει κληση PPPoE Passthrough αλλα και IP και παιζουν ολα μαζι  :Crazy:

----------


## jkoukos

> εφοσον βαζουμε link type PPP και το speedport να κανει κληση pooe πισω απο asus δεν ειναι Passthrough ?
> εαν αντι για link type PPP βαλουμε IP, τοτε δε μπαινει το speedport σε double nat και γιαυτο θελουμε να ανοιξουμε πορτες στο asus ?
> Μιλαω παντα για αυτα που αναφερονται εδω. https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=1#post5880693


Το βήμα 2 των οδηγιών, δεν αφορά PPPoE Passthrough. Απλά στο θέμα του Asus έχουν αναφερθεί διάσπαρτα πολλοί τρόποι και το συγκεκριμένο βήμα μνημονεύει το μήνυμα στο οποίο γίνεται χρήση του IP route αντί του 2ου ΡΡΡ.



> Σιγουρα, απλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω τα μειονεκτηματα που εχει η καθε μεθοδος, αναφερομαι στο double nat και στο PPPoE Passthrough.
> Για το πρωτο καταλαβα το θεμα με τις πορτες και ισως ενα μικρο latency αλλα δε γνωριζω κατι αλλο, για το δευτερο δε ξερω τι παιζει.
> 
> Σημερα που ειπα να κατσω να παιξω λιγο, εβαλα το plus στη γραμμη κανονικα, το asus σε PPPoE Passthrough, και ενα αλλο speedport 2ι συνδεδεμενο πανω στο asus να κανει κληση PPPoE Passthrough αλλα και IP και παιζουν ολα μαζι


Επαναλαμβάνω, ότι βολεύει τον καθένα. Το PPPoE Passthrough δεν είναι πανάκεια και δεν υποστηρίζεται απ' όλους τους παρόχου. Ακόμη σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι επιθυμητό.

Σε PPPoE Passthrough δεν υπάρχει άμεση επικοινωνία μεταξύ των 2 router σε αντίθεση με την άλλη λύση, στην οποία όμως χρειάζεται άνοιγμα πορτών για να δουλέψει η όποια υπηρεσία. Δεν υπάρχει σωστό ή λάθος, ούτε απώλεια ή κέρδος. Εξαρτάται τις δυνατότητες των συσκευών του χρήστη, το στήσιμο του εσωτερικού του δικτύου και πως θέλει να δουλεύει αυτό.

Π.χ. στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις (με 2 Speedport) για μένα είναι περιττός πλεονασμός, αφού κάλλιστα το 1ο μπορεί αν παίξει σε Bridge modem (μόνο ως modem) με την μοναδική κλήση να γίνεται από το Asus και το 2ο Speedport πίσω του για την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## panoc

> Το βήμα 2 των οδηγιών, δεν αφορά PPPoE Passthrough. Απλά στο θέμα του Asus έχουν αναφερθεί διάσπαρτα πολλοί τρόποι και το συγκεκριμένο βήμα μνημονεύει το μήνυμα στο οποίο γίνεται χρήση του IP route αντί του 2ου ΡΡΡ.
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω, ότι βολεύει τον καθένα. Το PPPoE Passthrough δεν είναι πανάκεια και δεν υποστηρίζεται απ' όλους τους παρόχου. Ακόμη σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι επιθυμητό.
> 
> Σε PPPoE Passthrough δεν υπάρχει άμεση επικοινωνία μεταξύ των 2 router σε αντίθεση με την άλλη λύση, στην οποία όμως χρειάζεται άνοιγμα πορτών για να δουλέψει η όποια υπηρεσία. Δεν υπάρχει σωστό ή λάθος, ούτε απώλεια ή κέρδος. Εξαρτάται τις δυνατότητες των συσκευών του χρήστη, το στήσιμο του εσωτερικού του δικτύου και πως θέλει να δουλεύει αυτό.


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το χρονο σου.
Προφανως και τα εχω μπερδεψει στο μυαλο μου  :Razz:  καθως ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχω voip και προσπαθω να βρω τη καλυτερη λυση. Το δευτερο βημα που λες για PPP ειναι αυτο "Για νέα συνδεση με Link Type IP..." οποτε στην ουσια double nat?




> Π.χ. στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις (με 2 Speedport) για μένα είναι περιττός πλεονασμός, αφού κάλλιστα το 1ο μπορεί αν παίξει σε Bridge modem (μόνο ως modem) με την μοναδική κλήση να γίνεται από το Asus και το 2ο Speedport πίσω του για την τηλεφωνία.


Αυτο σκεφτομουν και εγω, καθως ηδη βασικα χρησιμοποιω το plus σαν σκετο modem σε bridge με το asus να κανει τη κληση. Οποτε προτεινεις double nat το entry2i πισω απο asus.
Απλα σκεφτηκα οτι εφοσον μπορω να εχω PPPoE Passthrough απο το plus και αρα και το asus και το plus εχουν δικο τους public ip, και εφοσον το plus περα απο τηλεφωνια (και μοντεμ φυσικα) δε κανει κατι αλλο τι κερδιζω με τη λυση plus->asus->entry σε σχεση με plus+asus PPPoE Passthrough ? 

Συγνωμη εαν τα απαντησες ηδη αλλα το μυαλο μου εχει γινει κουραμπιες... 
Και παλι 1000 ευχαριστω και στγνωμη για το hijack.

Μεχρι τωρα τωρα ειχα

----------


## jkoukos

Αν θέλουμε το Speedport μόνο για τηλεφωνία και ταυτόχρονα μπει πίσω από το δικό μας router, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν έχουμε 2πλό ΝΑΤ. Ανοίγουμε μόνο τις πόρτες για τα RTP πακέτα ομιλίας (αυτό δεν είναι πάντα υποχρεωτικό) και τέλος. Παράλληλα ωστόσο θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι το VoIP θα έχει απόλυτη προτεραιότητα στο δικό μας router, άρα κατάλληλη επιλογή στο QoS.
Φυσικά αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει και το Speedport κλήση ΡΡΡ δεν απαγορεύεται, αρκεί να το επιτρέπει ο δικός του router και ο πάροχος.

Σε PPPoE Passthrough η πρώτη συσκευή δουλεύει ως κανονικό modem/router, δηλαδή εκτός τον συγχρονισμό στη γραμμή έχει ενεργές αχρείαστες υπηρεσίες (NAT, Firewall κλπ). Σε Bridge mode λειτουργεί ως απλό modem κάνοντας μόνο συγχρονισμό, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται στην αποφόρτιση της συσκευής.

Επίσης σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μας βάζουν πίσω από CGNAT και δεν δουλεύουν δικές μας υπηρεσίες ή πρόσβαση σε συσκευές, οπότε ίσως η 2πλή κλήση ΡΡΡ να βολεύει περισσότερο. Γενικά δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο ή χειρότερο, αλλά τι εξυπηρετεί την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

----------


## freelove

προσπαθω εδω και μιση ωρα να περασω της ρυθμισεις για cyta dsl και παλι δεν συνδεετε στο ιντερνετ.
βαζω κωδικο pass  που μου εδωσε η cyta αλλα τπτ.
please help

----------


## jkoukos

Ποιες ρυθμίσεις ακριβώς βάζεις;
Δεν κάνει συγχρονισμό ή έχει αλλά δεν παίρνει ΙΡ και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο;
Στο VLAN ID έχεις ορίσει τιμή 835;

----------


## freelove

dsl link down.
εβαλα vlan id 35 παλι το ιδιο
δεν αναβει καν λαμπακι dsl

στης ρυθμισεις wan meta adsl wan atm δεν ειναι active.
δεν γινεται και με τπτ active .
τι πρεπει να κανω??

- - - Updated - - -

dsl λαμπακι δεν αναβει καν.
επιδει εχω cyta adsl και οχι vdsl για αυτο δεν παιζει???

----------


## andresalonika

> dsl link down.
> εβαλα vlan id 35 παλι το ιδιο
> δεν αναβει καν λαμπακι dsl
> 
> στης ρυθμισεις wan meta adsl wan atm δεν ειναι active.
> δεν γινεται και με τπτ active .
> τι πρεπει να κανω??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Σε adsl (ΑΝΝΕX A) δεν παιζει το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ. Μόνο ANNEX B

----------


## freelove

ποια εταιρεια εχει annex B?
nova
cyta
wind
????

----------


## panoc

Στο adsl anex b σημαίνει isdn, που σημαίνει ότι το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ δεν παίζει σε pstn adsl. Σε vdsl παίζει παντού.

----------


## freelove

μαλιστα την πατησα.πφφφ
τωρα μενει να ζητησω απο wind η cyta να μου κανουν την συνδεση isdn adsl μεχρι να εχω vdsl στην περιοχη μου.
εχετε ιδεα αν γινεται απο το παροχο και τι χρεωση εχει απο pstn se isdn

----------


## jkoukos

Βάλε την συσκευή της Cyta κανονικά στην γραμμή, πάρε τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία να στη γυρίσουν σε Bridge mode και μετά σύνδεσε το Asus πάνω της ώστε να λειτουργεί μόνο ως router μέσω της WAN θύρας.

----------


## freelove

> Βάλε την συσκευή της Cyta κανονικά στην γραμμή, πάρε τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία να στη γυρίσουν σε Bridge mode και μετά σύνδεσε το Asus πάνω της ώστε να λειτουργεί μόνο ως router μέσω της WAN θύρας.


δλδ θα εχω και το modem/router cyta και το asus ταυτοχρονα ανοικτα?
το θεμ ειναι οτι ηθελα να αποφυγω το τρισαθλιο modem που εχω απο cyta

----------


## panoc

τσισαθλιο απο πια αποψη ?
Εαν εννοεις απο αποψη σταθεροτητας γραμμης τοτε ναι θα χρειαστεις αλλο μηχανημα, εαν εννοεις απο θεμα ρυθμισεων, wifi, qos κλπ τοτε θα κανεις αυτο που ειπε ο jkoukos.
Θα βαλεις το μηχανημα της cyta σε bridge mode οποτε και ουσιαστικα το μονο που θα κανει θα ειναι τη συνδεση με το dslam, θα συγχρονιζει τη γραμμη δηλαδη, και απο πισω θα ειναι το asus να κανει τη ppoe κληση (να παιρνει την ιτνερνετ ip δηλαδη), το routing, wifi κλπ.
Πρακτικα πλην του συγχρονισμου ολα τα αλλα θα τα κανει το asus.

----------


## jimakos234

Ειμαι κατοχος του DSL-AC56u και σε 1 μηνα θα αλλαξω περιοχη, που δυστηχως μονο ο ΟΤΕ καλυπτει με VDSL, πραγμα που σημαινει και Voip... Εχοντας συνηθισει απο το DSL-AC56u το σκεφτομαι πολυ το DSL-AC87VG αλλα μπορω να εχω το ρουτερ καρφωμενο απευεθειας στην γραμμη, και μετα το τηλεφωνο πανω στο ρουτερ?
Δεν ξερω καθολου το setup  :Scared:  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## babis3g

Nαι με vdsl θα ειναι οκ (οχι adsl) με το modem απ΄ευθειας στη πριζα και το τηλεφωνο επανω του, θα παιξει, για το voip set up ειναι γραμμενο πιο πισω (καποιος φιλος μπορει να ξανα ενημερωσει) αλλα σιγουρεψου οτι ο οτε θα σου δωσει τα κωδικα voip γιατι χωρις αυτα τσαμπαμ θα το παρεις

ΑΝ θελεις να γλυτωσεις χρηματα ... αφηνεις το dsl 56 και σεταρεις του οτε μονο για την τηλεφωνια με ενα απο τους παρακατω τροπους (μονο αλλαζεις ip στο asus) που ετσι δεν θα χρειαστεις τα κωδικα τηλεφωνιας, αλλα πρεπει πρωτα να συνδεσεις επανω του οτε να παρει τα κωδικα και μετα το asus
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post5908813

Θα ελεγα περιμενε πρωτα να μετακομισεις και τι θα δωσουν, συνδεσε το dsl 56 αν ειναι voip και μετα παρε αναλογα

----------


## jimakos234

Θα μεινει στο παλιο σπιτι το DSL AC56u, καθως χρειαζεται εκει (3 pc -3 Κινητα - ενα TV box και του παροχου με ολα αυτα γονατιζε), οποτε αναγκαστηκα θα τσιμπησω αλλο.

----------


## andresalonika

> Ειμαι κατοχος του DSL-AC56u και σε 1 μηνα θα αλλαξω περιοχη, που δυστηχως μονο ο ΟΤΕ καλυπτει με VDSL, πραγμα που σημαινει και Voip... Εχοντας συνηθισει απο το DSL-AC56u το σκεφτομαι πολυ το DSL-AC87VG αλλα μπορω να εχω το ρουτερ καρφωμενο απευεθειας στην γραμμη, και μετα το τηλεφωνο πανω στο ρουτερ?
> Δεν ξερω καθολου το setup


Πάρτο δίχως δεύτερη σκέψη! Το περιμένω κι εγώ από Δευτέρα - Τρίτη έρχεται! Έχω και τον κωδικό του VoIP στο κινητό σε SMS, μου τον έδωσαν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Οι ρυθμίσεις της τηλεφωνίας δεν είναι τίποτα, πανεύκολο. 

Μαζί με το τούμπανο repeater Asus RP-AC87 πιστεύω δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ για χρόνια.

----------


## andresalonika

Μόλις παρέλαβα το θηρίο! (So excited) Το βραδύ θα το σετάρω και θα επανέλθω με εντυπώσεις.

EDIT: Λοιπόν παιδιά πρώτες εντυπώσεις Αρνητικές. Συγκριτικά με το Speedport Plus, ίδιο setup:

- Κλειδώνει 10mpbs πιο κάτω από το Speedport Plus (Από 49999down σε 40000)
- Μου ανέβασε το attenuation από 17 σε 19. 
- Χαμηλότερη ένταση ακουστικού στην τηλεφωνία. (Παίζει κανονικά με ΟΤΕ αρκεί να έχεις τον κωδικό)
- Αργό UI
- Δεν μπορώ να μπω από Chrome (Win 7 64bit) και Safari (iOS 12.1). Δεν μου εμφανίζει τo κουμπί Log in. Από Firefox και Android μπαίνει ΟΚ.
Έπαιξα και λίγο με τις ρυθμίσεις DSL αλλά τίποτα.

+ Φοβερή εμβέλεια WiFi

Οπότε ή επιστρέφω πίσω στο Plus με καλύτερη γραμμή και χειρότερο WiFi, ή κουμπώνω το AC87VG με χειρότερη γραμμή αλλά καλύτερο WiFi.
Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει καλύτερη συνεργασία μεταξύ καμπίνας και Speedport παρόλο που και το 87VG είναι broadcom. 
Επίσης υποστηρίζει 35b profile 300mbit down

----------


## babis3g

ενημερωσε το support οτι χανει, δεν ξερω τα νεα με αυτο το μοντελο, ισως επειδη το βαζουν και σε αλλα dslams (ιδιως στο εξωτερικο) πχ infineon ( ο οτε εχει το δικο του αποκλειστικα για broadcom καμπινες, οποτε ισως να το εχει κανισμενο για full ταχυτητα) να το χαμηλωσαν για να ειναι σταθερο και αλλου (κατι αναλογο διαβαζα πριν καιρο και για το d700 επισης broadcom)

----------


## panoc

Η απλά μπορείς να βάλεις το speedport σαν σκέτο μόντεμ και το Asus σαν ρουτερ και τηλεφωνία ή να κρατήσεις το speedport σαν μόντεμ και τηλεφωνία και να κανεις ppoe pass through Το Asus για το ίντερνετ.

----------


## andresalonika

> ενημερωσε το support οτι χανει, δεν ξερω τα νεα με αυτο το μοντελο, ισως επειδη το βαζουν και σε αλλα dslams (ιδιως στο εξωτερικο) πχ infineon ( ο οτε εχει το δικο του αποκλειστικα για broadcom καμπινες, οποτε ισως να το εχει κανισμενο για full ταχυτητα) να το χαμηλωσαν για να ειναι σταθερο και αλλου (κατι αναλογο διαβαζα πριν καιρο και για το d700 επισης broadcom)


Εν το μεταξύ, αν προσέξατε δεν δείχνει το attenuation στο Upstream. Γενικά η αίσθηση που μου αφήνει το ρούτερ είναι λες και βρίσκεται σε beta στάδιο ακόμη, ειδικά σε σχέση με το DSL-AC68U.

Λόγω VoIP η τοποθεσία της πρώτης πρίζας έχει αλλάξει με αποτέλεσμα να ξεκινάει από το υπόγειο δίπλα από τον πάγκο κουζίνας δίχως να υπάρχει επαρκής χώρος για πολλά (μεζονέτα). Γι'αυτό πήγα σε all-in-one λύση. Μετά έχω και το repeater όπου με το AC87VG μπορώ να το ανεβάσω έναν όροφο πιο πάνω λόγω καλής εμβέλειας του ρούτερ.

Έστειλα στο support και θα το ξανακουμπώσω για να δω πως θα πάει το Σ/Κ

----------


## babis3g

Ναι για δωσε του απο μεσημερι (θεωρητικα δεν υπαρχει πολυ θορυβος στη γραμμη, σε σχεση με τα βραδυα) 2-3 επανακινησεις, μηπως κλειδωσει λιγο πιο πανω και συμβιβαστεις

εν τω μεταξυ για κανε speedtest με του οτε να δεις πσο βγαζει καθαρα, και μετα με το asus
πχ
http://www.speedtest.net/

----------


## andresalonika

> Ναι για δωσε του απο μεσημερι (θεωρητικα δεν υπαρχει πολυ θορυβος στη γραμμη, σε σχεση με τα βραδυα) 2-3 επανακινησεις, μηπως κλειδωσει λιγο πιο πανω και συμβιβαστεις
> 
> εν τω μεταξυ για κανε speedtest με του οτε να δεις πσο βγαζει καθαρα, και μετα με το asus
> πχ
> http://www.speedtest.net/


Δοκίμασα αρκετά reboots αλλα δεν πάει πάνω από 40500down με το ίδιο νούμερο στο attainable. Στο ftp του ΟΤΕ μου δίνει 4.1 - 4.3 mb/sec.
Με το Speedport Plus μου έδινε 5.1 - 5.3/5.4mb/sec στο ftp OTE και είδα και 6.0mb/sec στο κατέβασμα του Battlefield 1 μέσο της εφαρμογής Origin.

Τι να πω δε ξέρω, θέλει αρκετή δουλίτσα πάντως. Για να δούμε τι θα μου πούνε από Δευτέρα από το Support.

----------


## babis3g

Μαλλον το εχουν χαμηλα σεταρισμενο για σταθεροτητα, επλιζω να σου δωσουν καμια beta, ζητα αν εχουν beta με καλυτερα fine tune drivers αν δεν σου δωσουν τιποτα απο το support
Θα ρωτησω και τα κεντρικα να δω τι θα πουν

----------


## andresalonika

> Μαλλον το εχουν χαμηλα σεταρισμενο για σταθεροτητα, επλιζω να σου δωσουν καμια beta, ζητα αν εχουν beta με καλυτερα fine tune drivers αν δεν σου δωσουν τιποτα απο το support
> Θα ρωτησω και τα κεντρικα να δω τι θα πουν


Μάλλον. Για να δούμε.. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## babis3g

δεν εκανα τιποτα τωρα αυτη τη φορε, μακαρι να σου δωσουν beta ... να δουμε τι θα πει το support

- - - Updated - - -

ποιο λογισμικο ειναι αυτο που κλειδωνει χαμηλα? (το γραφει πανω ψηλα)
Επισης του εκανες αναβαθμηση?
ΑΝ ναι ντου εκανες μετα γενικο reset απο το κουμπακι πισω?

----------


## andresalonika

> δεν εκανα τιποτα τωρα αυτη τη φορε, μακαρι να σου δωσουν beta ... να δουμε τι θα πει το support
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ποιο λογισμικο ειναι αυτο που κλειδωνει χαμηλα? (το γραφει πανω ψηλα)
> Επισης του εκανες αναβαθμηση?
> ΑΝ ναι ντου εκανες μετα γενικο reset απο το κουμπακι πισω?


v1.05.18 build305 φοράει μετά το update. Δυο φορες το εκανα reset μια απ το ui και μια απ το κουμπάκι. Βλακεία ξέχασα να δω πόσο κλείδωσε με το αρχικό firmware, πάτησα κατευθείαν στο θαυμαστικό για update.

Σε 19 ώρες 1435 HEC ώπου με το Speedport είχα καμιά 10 σε 1 εβδομάδα. Το ξέρω ότι δεν επηρεάζουν τα HEC αλλά το αναφέρω συγκριτικά. Από CRC είναι περίπου ίδια.

----------


## babis3g

Δεν εχουν beta ακομα απο τα κεντρικα ... δοκιμασε παλαιοτερα λογισμικα απο εδω
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...Desk_Download/

kοιτα τα change log για dsl driver fix/change πχ η 1.05.17_build299 βλέπω λεει
- xDSL Datapump updated: B2pvfbH043q. Fixed various xDSL issues.
- xDSL Driver updated: B2x027b. Fixed various xDSL issues.
και 1.05.16_build287
- DSL driver/Datapump updated - d27b/B2pvfbH043o, includes various xDSL related fixes/enhancements.
κλπ

απο οτι καταλαβα πειραζουν τα dsl drivers συνεχεια, οποτε μπορει να βρεις κατι αλλα ισως να ταλαιπωρηθεις και εννοειτε οτι ισως να μην εχεις τα τελευταια features

- - - Updated - - -

το αλλο που μπορει να δοκιμασεις ειναι χειροκινητα vdsl2, annex B, profile 17a, και κλεισε το g.inp / g.vector για δοκιμη ... αλλα μαλλον τα δοκιμασε ςολα αυτα

- - - Updated - - -

*UPDATE* ...
με ρωτανε ποιο μοντελο εχεις απο τον οτε speedport 724, speedport 2i, speeport plus (θελουν το ακριβες μοντελο) μηπως παρουν απο την broadcom drivers με ποιο ψηλο συνχρονισμο πχ σαν αυτα του οτε ... αλλιως θα σου δωσουν debug firmware (ξεκλειδωμενο telnet) για να καταγραψει την γραμμη καποιες ωρες

----------


## andresalonika

> Δεν εχουν beta ακομα απο τα κεντρικα ... δοκιμασε παλαιοτερα λογισμικα απο εδω
> https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...Desk_Download/
> 
> kοιτα τα change log για dsl driver fix/change πχ η 1.05.17_build299 βλέπω λεει
> - xDSL Datapump updated: B2pvfbH043q. Fixed various xDSL issues.
> - xDSL Driver updated: B2x027b. Fixed various xDSL issues.
> και 1.05.16_build287
> - DSL driver/Datapump updated - d27b/B2pvfbH043o, includes various xDSL related fixes/enhancements.
> κλπ
> ...


Το Speedport Plus. Τους το ανέφερα συγκεκριμένα και από Feedback μέσα από το UI αλλά και από το site. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση για κανένα από τα δύο. 

Τα χειροκίνητα τα δοκίμασα αλλά τίποτα.

Μπορώ να περάσω άφοβα τα παλαιότερα λογισμικά; Ούτως η άλλος δεν είναι πολλά, άλλα δύο αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Τα features δεν μ'ενδιαφέρουν δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ. Μόνο ότι αφορά τη γραμμή μ'ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## babis3g

οκ θα αναφερω το μοντελο ... ναι περνας αφοβα οποιο θελεις εσυ, αλλα καλο ειναι αμεσως μετα να γινει reset για αποφυγη conflict ρυθμισεων με παλαια λογισμικα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη (μην περασεις την τηλεφωνια ακομα απλα δες αν συνχρονιζει καλυτερα και αν ειναι καλυτερα μετα σεταρεις και τις αλλες ρυθμισεις) ... το support νομιζω ειναι 2-4 μερες, εγω μιλαω με τα κεντρικα ταϊβαν για αυτο και πιο γηγορα (συνηθως)

----------


## andresalonika

> οκ θα αναφερω το μοντελο ... ναι περνας αφοβα οποιο θελεις εσυ, αλλα καλο ειναι αμεσως μετα να γινει reset για αποφυγη conflict ρυθμισεων με παλαια λογισμικα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη (μην περασεις την τηλεφωνια ακομα απλα δες αν συνχρονιζει καλυτερα και αν ειναι καλυτερα μετα σεταρεις και τις αλλες ρυθμισεις) ... το support νομιζω ειναι 2-4 μερες, εγω μιλαω με τα κεντρικα ταϊβαν για αυτο και πιο γηγορα (συνηθως)


ΟΚ θα τα δοκιμάσω το βράδυ που θα πάω σπίτι και θα ενημερώσω

----------


## babis3g

Aν δεν δωσουν καλυτερη ταχυτητα τα αλλα λογισμικα, σου στελνω με pm ενα email για να σου δωσουν ξεκλειδωτο λογισμικο και tool ωστε να καταγραψη την γραμμη (μαλλον αργοτερα θα σου δωσουν απο τα κεντρικα αλλο λογισμικο που να συνχρονιζει πιο ψηλα)

----------


## andresalonika

Εδώ και μια μέρα οι συσκευές μου δεν μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν στην 5G μπάντα του wifi του ρούτερ ενώ ήταν ενεργοποιημένο κανονικά. Κάνω reboot πριν από λίγο και ως δια μαγείας μπορώ να κάνω πλέον Log in στο UI από τον Chrome αλλά και από το iPhone (Τα γραφικά έστρωσαν). Κέρδισα και 1mbit στο Downstream (από 40600 σε 41600, με το Speedport Plus 49999). Θα δοκιμάσω ξανά κανένα reboot τις επόμενες μέρες γύρω στις 18:00-18:30 μπας και ανέβω κι άλλο.

----------


## babis3g

τι εγινε τελικα σου εστειλαν beta ? το κυνηγησες? εγω τους ειδοποιησα και ειπαν να καταγραψεις την γραμμη με tool

----------


## andresalonika

> τι εγινε τελικα σου εστειλαν beta ? το κυνηγησες? εγω τους ειδοποιησα και ειπαν να καταγραψεις την γραμμη με tool


όχι δεν τους ζήτησα beta το άφησα γιατί δεν έχω καθόλου χρόνο να ασχοληθώ. Με αφορμή πάντως το περιστατικό με το wifi, τους το ανέφερα σε feedback (με λιγάκι έντονο ύφος) μέσα από το UI. Παίζει να έχω στείλει καμιά 5-6 feedbacks μέσα από το UI με όλα αυτά που έχω παρατηρήσει έως τώρα. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο, απλώς αναμένω. Βλέπω όμως ότι καθυστερούν. 

Με τέτοιο hardware αν το βελτιώσουν όπως βελτίωσαν το AC68U τότε θα μιλάμε για το κορυφαίο all in one voip ρούτερ. Υποστήριξη mesh wifi και καλύτερα dsl στατς θέλω, τίποτα άλλο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

Ναι αυτα τα broadcom καποιες φορες καθυστερουν (αρκετα) γιατι δεν δινουν πληρως τα κωδικα λογισμικων στην asus, πρεπει να περιμενουν το support της broadcom ... πολλοι κανουν παραπονα και σε προσθεση ρυθμισεων με αυτα, αλλα υπαρχουν αρκετοι που προτιμουν τα broadcom επειδη ειχαν κανει ονομα (εγω οπως το λεω και αλλου τα καινουρια dsl τσιπακια τους χανουν αρκετα ααπο ταχυτητα σε adsl) και παραβλεπουν τις καθυστερησεις

----------


## andresalonika

> Ναι αυτα τα broadcom καποιες φορες καθυστερουν (αρκετα) γιατι δεν δινουν πληρως τα κωδικα λογισμικων στην asus, πρεπει να περιμενουν το support της broadcom ... πολλοι κανουν παραπονα και σε προσθεση ρυθμισεων με αυτα, αλλα υπαρχουν αρκετοι που προτιμουν τα broadcom επειδη ειχαν κανει ονομα (εγω οπως το λεω και αλλου τα καινουρια dsl τσιπακια τους χανουν αρκετα ααπο ταχυτητα σε adsl) και παραβλεπουν τις καθυστερησεις


Έστω ότι καθυστερούν, γιατί όμως με το Speedport Plus η απόκλιση είναι μεγάλη; Απ'οτι λένε είναι broadcom και το Plus, μήπως φοράει νεότερο chipset ή έχει καλύτερους drivers? Κουβέντα να γίνεται τώρα γιατί μιλάω εγώ με 17-18.8 attenuation. Αν ήμουν π.χ στο 10 - 13 att θα μαξάριζα την 50αρα χαλαρά με οποιοδήποτε ρούτερ και να κούμπωνα και δεν θα δημιουργούσα τόση συζήτηση. Πες ότι δίνω το AC87VG και παίρνω το 7590, πάλι δεν μου εγγυάται κανείς ότι θα κλειδώσω παραπάνω.

Να δώσω τα εύσημα πάντως για το WIFI του. Σε 4όροφο οίκημα με πολλούς τοίχους, σκάλες κλπ έχω το ρούτερ στο -1 επίπεδο και το RP-AC87 στο +3 επίπεδο και βλέπω 4 με 5 γραμμές στα led του repeater και στις 2 μπάντες.

----------


## babis3g

δεν εψαξα να δω τι φοραει το speedport plus, αλλα πολυ πιθανο να εχει αλλο μοντελο τσιπακι broadcom (καποιες φορες και αυτα εχουν μια μικρη αποκληση) , επισης οπως ειπες και τα drivers παιζουν μεγαλο ρολο ... ο οτε ισως το κανονισε να πηγαινει στο max με τις γραμμες του που και συτες ειναι broadcom, η asus ισως ζητησε να βαλουν drivers για πιο σταθερη γραμμη μιας και θα παιξει και σε αλλα dslam ... λεω ισως ... ναι και με το 7590 παλι μπορει να μην κλειδωσει ψηλα ... εγω θα ελεγα να το κυνηγησεις _οταν μπορεις_ για να δεις αν σου δωσουν κατι να παει πιο ψηλα, γιατι σιγουρα μπορει το συγκεκριμενο

----------


## andresalonika

> δεν εψαξα να δω τι φοραει το speedport plus, αλλα πολυ πιθανο να εχει αλλο μοντελο τσιπακι broadcom (καποιες φορες και αυτα εχουν μια μικρη αποκληση) , επισης οπως ειπες και τα drivers παιζουν μεγαλο ρολο ... ο οτε ισως το κανονισε να πηγαινει στο max με τις γραμμες του που και συτες ειναι broadcom, η asus ισως ζητησε να βαλουν drivers για πιο σταθερη γραμμη μιας και θα παιξει και σε αλλα dslam ... λεω ισως ... ναι και με το 7590 παλι μπορει να μην κλειδωσει ψηλα ... εγω θα ελεγα να το κυνηγησεις _οταν μπορεις_ για να δεις αν σου δωσουν κατι να παει πιο ψηλα, γιατι σιγουρα μπορει το συγκεκριμενο


Τους έστειλα mail σ'αυτό που μ'εδωσες. Για να δούμε..

----------


## andresalonika

Λοιπόν για καλή μου τύχη άλλαξα το φίλτρο που είχα πάνω στο ρούτερ στο Phone 1 για το τηλέφωνο και ΜΠΟΥΜ! Η γραμμή έστρωσε! Επιτέλους όλα ΟΚ τώρα!

Άδικα κατηγορούσα το ρούτερ τόσο καιρό....Αλλού ήταν το πρόβλημα! ΑΝΑΚΑΛΩ λοιπόν....

Α ρε αυτά τα φίλτρα....

----------


## babis3g

ναι και νομιζω ξεχασα να το πω, αλλα νομιζα δεν θελει φιλτρο με το voip, το modem απ' ευθειας στη πριζα ... παντως τα φιλτρα στα broadcom παιζουν μεγαλο ρολο (και στο adsl)

----------


## Kpap

Καλησπέρα παιδιά..
Επειδή σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω εντός του μηνός το συγκεκριμένο router. Με 50αρα forthnet χωρίς voip (απλά το παίρνω για μελοντική χρήση), θα παίζει κανονικά?
Θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε σπίτι με αρκετές συσκευές και 4Κ streaming (Μπορεί και σε 2 ταυτόχρονα).
Επίσης είναι οκ με λειτουργικό OS?
και τέλος, επειδή βλέπω σιγά σιγά στην περιοχή να περνάνε οπτικές ίνες, θα μπορώ αργότερα να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε μια 200αρα γραμμή?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

επειδη δεν απαντησαν, ολα πρεπει αν ειναι οκ, απο αναφορες στο εξωτερικο παιζει οκ με το 4κ, το λογισμικο ειναι οκ αλλα καποιες φορες κατι φτιαχνουν και χαλαει κατι αλλο (asuswrt) που και που να περιμενεις καποιο bug ... για την γραμμη αν βαλοουν voip ισως να μην παιξει γιατι δεν δινουν τα κωδικα τηλεφωνιας (αυτο μπορει αν ισχυει και σε αλλ voip modems) υποψην αν εχεις adsl annex a δεν θα παιξει το συγκεκριμενο αφου ειναι isdn (annex b) αλλα σε οπτικη ινα (vdsl) δεν εχει προβλημα

----------


## Kpap

Thanks babis3g
Προς το παρόν είμαι με 50αρι vdsl και δεν έχω σκοπό να ρίξω τις ταχύτητες, άρα να το γυρίσω σε adsl. 
Άρα λοιπόν, φαντάζομαι το πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει όταν με το καλό περαστεί το fiber to Home, που αν έχω καταλάβει καλά από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει είναι τελείως διαφορετικά τα modem που χρειάζονται... 

Αλλά και πάλι τότε θα μπορώ, πάλι αν δεν κάνω λάθος, να το χρησιμοποιώ σαν σκέτο router.

----------


## babis3g

σε vdsl δεν θα εχεις καποιο προβλημα γραμμης, απλα σιγουρεψου με τον παροχο για την τηλεφωνια αν σε αφησουν να βαλεις επανω το δικο σου (αλλα το βλεπω χλωμο) ... ναι γινεται και σκετο router

----------


## Kpap

Καλησπέρα, χτες έβαλα το ρουτερ σε 50αρα vdsl της forthnet/nova. Έχει κλειδώσει στα 49998 και φαίνεται να δουλεύει μια χαρούλα...
Έχω δύο ακόμα ερωτησούλες. Τι συσκευές να συνδέσω ασύρματα στα 2,4Ghz και τι συσκευές στα 5Ghz? επίσης υπάρχουν ρυθμίσεις για να πετύχουμε την βέλτιστη εμβέλεια στο wifi?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## babis3g

συσκευες εξαρταται απο εσενα ... συνηθως το 5G ειναι για συσκευες που θελεις να εχει καλυτερα δεδομενα, πχ game station η κατι που κατεβαζει πολυ data ... αν δεν εχεις τετοια προτεραιότητα, απλα  δοκιμαε τι 5G συσκευες εχεις, αλλα το 5G εχει πιο μικρη καλυψη

για την καλυτερη καλυψη δοκιμαζεις τις ρυθιμισεις στο wifi>general > πχ wireless mode μονο Ν, control channel, extention channel ειχε δει μια μικρη διαφορα ... γυρνας λιγο τις κεραιες αν βοηθησει και το modem καπου λιγο πιο ψηλα και οχι πισω απο κατι κρυμμενο ...
και με αυτο το tool κοιτας τα αποτελεσματα
https://www.acrylicwifi.com/en/downl...oftware-tools/
η free εκδοση ειναι οκ για απλη χρηση

----------


## iliask

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά . Μεταξύ του AC87VG και τοDSL-AC68VG ποιο προτείνετε ? Έχω πάρει τους κωδικούς από cosmote και θέλω να έχω μία λύση για όλα. Τώρα είμαι σε 100αρα σύνδεση αλλά σκέφτομαι και την αναβάθμιση σε 200αρα .. Επίσης λεώ να πάρω και ένα  Gigaset CL660HX DECT που νομίζω πως θα παίζει πολύ καλά.

----------


## babis3g

επλπιζω να σου απαντησουν και αλλοι ... απο οτι διαβαζα, το ac68vg νομιζω δεν θα παρει ποτε g.fast ... επισης και τα 2 ειναι ειναι annex B και δεν θα παιξουν με adsl (annex a / pstn) αν κατι στο μελλον ... μονο vdsl ... παντως και τα 2 σχετικα καλα, θα ελεγα παρε οτι πιο φτηνο ... ισως να βγει σε προσφορα καποιο απο τα 2, αν εχεις υπομονη νομιζω απο την δευτερη Δευτερα του Γεναρη αρχιζουν οι εκπτωσεις

----------


## iliask

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Είμαι ήδη σε vdsl και ελπίζω πως δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξαναγυρίσω σε adsl :-) Το βλέπω για αγορά από amazon Γερμανία κόβω και τιμολόγιο οπότε μου έρχεται φτηνότερα

----------


## andresalonika

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Είμαι ήδη σε vdsl και ελπίζω πως δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξαναγυρίσω σε adsl :-) Το βλέπω για αγορά από amazon Γερμανία κόβω και τιμολόγιο οπότε μου έρχεται φτηνότερα


Προχώρα άφοβα! Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## iliask

Έπεσε παραγγελία :-)

----------


## Wonderland

> ναι και νομιζω ξεχασα να το πω, αλλα νομιζα δεν θελει φιλτρο με το voip, το modem απ' ευθειας στη πριζα ... παντως τα φιλτρα στα broadcom παιζουν μεγαλο ρολο (και στο adsl)


Άρα με VoIP *δεν* βάζουμε τη γραμμή κατευθείαν στο μόντεμ/ρούτερ; Πρέπει να μεσολαβεί σπλίτερ ή φίλτρο;

----------


## jkoukos

Κανονικά δεν χρειάζεται καθόλου splitter ή φίλτρο. Αλλά αυτό προϋποθέτει οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές να συνδέονται στον router.
Όμως αν κάποιος έχει συσκευή και σε άλλον χώρο και ταυτόχρονα δεν μπορεί να έχει κατάλληλη συνδεσμολογία, αναγκαστικά κάνει χρήση splitter για την επιστροφή της και στις άλλες πρίζες και οπωσδήποτε φίλτρο πριν από κάθε μία.

----------


## babis3g

αν εχεις voip βαζεις το modem απ 'ευθειας στην πριζα χωρις φιλτρο και το τηλεφωνο επανω στη θυρα του modem (χωρις φιλτρο) ... αν εχεις 2 τηλεφωνα βαλε το δευτερο στο fon2 ... με του οτε (σε γνωστο γιατι εγω δεν εχω ακομα voip) εβαλα στη μια θυρα καλωδιο rj11 πεντε μετρα με το τηλεφωνο ... και 20 μετρα στην αλλη θυρα τηλεφωνου και τα σηκωσε ανετα ... επισης το δοκιμασα με μια θυρα μονο, βαζοντας σπλιτερ με 2 τηλεφωνα που ειχαν το κανονικο τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο και επαιξε ανεντα ... οποτε πρεπει να ειναι οκ και το asus ...

----------


## iliask

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα ! Υπερχαρουμενος μετά το σετάρισμα που μου πήρε 5 λεπτά και όλα έπαιξαν κατευθείαν ( μόνο του οτέ το κωδικό έπρεπε να ζητήσω ξανά και να κάνω reboot και όλα up and running !!!) 
Το μόνο - έαν μπορείς να το πείς είναι πως είναι τεράστιο ...

Ουτε φίλτρα ούτε splitter. To καλώδιο του τηλ απευθείας στο asus και το τηλέφωνο dect σύνδεση απευθείας (gigaset cl660HX) 

Eπίσης να πω πως πριν αντιμετώπιζα ένα πρόβλημα με το κινητό μου (samsung s8) Exω ενεργοποιημένη την υπηρεσία wifi calling και για κάποιο λόγο όταν καλούσα από το κινητό στο σπίτι (τηλ 211χχχχχ) δεν έβγαζε κλήση -Σε όλες τις άλλες κλήσεις έβγαζε κανονικά ... Μόλις έβαλα πάνω το asus καλώ κανονικά και στο σπίτι ... 

Μια ερώτηση: Exω 100αρα σύνδεση και κλειδώνω στα 92 down με max τα 95 . Το profile είναι 17α παίζει ρόλο αυτό ?? ?

----------


## babis3g

Mεγεια ... το profile φαινεται σωστο, αν του οτε κλειδωνε ποιο πανω, μαλλον θα γραψεις στην asus να σου δωσουν αλλα drivers (αν σε πειραζει η τυχον μικρη διαφορα) του οτε ποσο κλειδωνε?

----------


## iliask

Πριν βάλω το asus η γραμμή κλείδωνε στα 85 περίπου . Ο τεχνικός του οτέ που ήρθε μου είπε πως έκανε κάποια αλλαγή και έφτασε στα 95 max ( στο κουτί )   χωρίς όμως να τα πιάσει το router.
 Ομως πάνω στη πρίζα είχα ένα powerline με Passthrough  το οποίο το έβγαλα από εκεί και μετά τοποθέτησα το asus και η γραμμή κλείδωσε στα 92.

----------


## babis3g

τοτε ενταξει οπως το καταλαβα, μεγεια λοιπον, ελπιζω και μακροχρονα να βγει καλο

----------


## iliask

Ευχαριστώ. Και ευχαριστώ και όλους έδω μέσα που μου έκαναν τη ζωή πιο εύκολη με τις οδηγίες!

----------


## Nodens

Καλημέρα παιδιά και από εμένα. Εδώ και 4 χρόνια ήμουν ένας πανευτυχής κάτοχος του Asus DSL-AC68U το οποίο αποδείχθηκε εξαιρετικό αλλά δυστυχώς σε μία πρόσφατη διακοπή ρεύματος τα τίναξε... Για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου αναγκάστηκα να βάλω το router της Forthnet Technicolor TG788vn το οποίο θα το χαρακτήριζα επιεικώς απαράδεκτο. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε μέτα από τόσα χρόνια χρήσης του Asus και έχοντας πια συνηθίσει στην εξαιρετική ποιότητα του προσανατολίζομαι στην αγορά του Asus DSL-AC87VG ώστε να καλύψει τις τωρινές ανάγκες μου με Nova VDSL και τις μελλοντικές με ΟΤΕ VDSL 100 & VoIP (μετά από 2 μήνες που θα αλλάξω). Θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου επιβεβαιώσει τα παρακάτω προτού προχωρήσω στην αγορά του.

1. Με Forthnet VDSL παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
2. Με OTE VDSL παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα ακόμα και σε VDSL 100/200.
3. Με VoIP OTE παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
4. Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει τους κωδικούς VoIP ώστε να το σετάρεις.
5. Δεν υπάρχουν επιλογές για να πειράξεις την γραμμή (SΝR, κτλ όπως στο DSL-AC68U).
6. Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο και αναγκαστικά πρέπει να το παραγγείλεις από Amazon DE.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## babis3g

1- σε adsl παιζει με ολους τους παροχους αρκει να ειναι isdn (annex b γραμμη) γιατι το 87vg ειναι annex b μονο
     Σε vdsl που δεν παιζει ρολο το annex (αλλο το band plan) παιζει με ολους τους παροχους αρκει η γραμμη να εχει γινει vdsl .. αλλα για τηλεφωνια με forthnet ισως οχι γιατι μαλλον δεν δινουν κωδικα απο οτι διαβαζω, αρα δεν θα εχεις τηλεφωνο

2- ναι υποστηριζει το 17a vectoring που δινουν οι παροχοι εδω τα 100 mbps ... και μελλοντικο vplus 35b vectoring μεχρι 200 mbps , δεν πρεπει να εχει θεμα θεμα με κανεναν παροχο

3- απο οτι γραφουν πιο πισω ναι παιζει οκ η τηλεφωνια (προσωπικα δεν εχω voip ακομα και δεν εχω δοκιμασει τιποτα)

4- ναι μερικοι λενε οτι δινουν τα κωδικα και ετυχε να διαβασω σε αλλους οχι (σπανια αλλα ετυχε) θα ρωτησεις τον παροχο για σιγουρια, πες του οτι θα βαλεις το δικο σου επανω και τους χρειαζεσε ... αυτο ισχυει και με τα αλλα modem εμποριου

5- ναι δυστυχως οπως το λες, δεν θα το φερουν εδω επισημα που ειχα ρωτησει παλια, μονο απο γερμανια ή εκει γυρω οτι βρεθει που εκει εχουν σχεδον ολες τις γραμμες isdn

----------


## Nodens

> 1- σε adsl παιζει με ολους τους παροχους αρκει να ειναι isdn (annex b γραμμη) γιατι το 87vg ειναι annex b μονο
>      Σε vdsl που δεν παιζει ρολο το annex (αλλο το band plan) παιζει με ολους τους παροχους αρκει η γραμμη να εχει γινει vdsl .. αλλα για τηλεφωνια με forthnet ισως οχι γιατι μαλλον δεν δινουν κωδικα απο οτι διαβαζω, αρα δεν θα εχεις τηλεφωνο
> 
> 2- ναι υποστηριζει το 17a vectoring που δινουν οι παροχοι εδω τα 100 mbps ... και μελλοντικο vplus 35b vectoring μεχρι 200 mbps , δεν πρεπει να εχει θεμα θεμα με κανεναν παροχο
> 
> 3- απο οτι γραφουν πιο πισω ναι παιζει οκ η τηλεφωνια (προσωπικα δεν εχω voip ακομα και δεν εχω δοκιμασει τιποτα)
> 
> 4- ναι μερικοι λενε οτι δινουν τα κωδικα και ετυχε να διαβασω σε αλλους οχι (σπανια αλλα ετυχε) θα ρωτησεις τον παροχο για σιγουρια, πες του οτι θα βαλεις το δικο σου επανω και τους χρειαζεσε ... αυτο ισχυει και με τα αλλα modem εμποριου
> 
> 5- ναι δυστυχως οπως το λες, δεν θα το φερουν εδω επισημα που ειχα ρωτησει παλια, μονο απο γερμανια ή εκει γυρω οτι βρεθει που εκει εχουν σχεδον ολες τις γραμμες isdn


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Μπάμπη!

Τηλεφωνία με Forthnet δεν θα έχω θέμα γιατί είναι ακόμα PSTN. Μόλις πάω σε Cosmote θα γυρίσει σε VoIP.

Σχετικά με την ερώτηση "Δεν υπάρχουν επιλογές για να πειράξεις την γραμμή (SΝR, κτλ όπως στο DSL-AC68U).", ισχύει?

----------


## babis3g

οταν εννοεις pstn εννoεις εχεις ακομα adsl ... δεν θα παιξει ... οταν θα κανεις την γραμμη vdsl με τον οποιο παροχο θα παιξει


ρυθμιση snr υπαρχει αλλα ειναι μονο για adsl (οσοι εχουν adsl isdn, annex b) ... δεν πιανει με vdsl δυστυχως, ναι εκει δεν υπαρχει
(η φωτο ειναι απο τις πρωτες σελιδες πιο πισω)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...3&d=1541112433

----------


## Nodens

> οταν εννοεις pstn εννoεις εχεις ακομα adsl ... δεν θα παιξει ... οταν θα κανεις την γραμμη vdsl με τον οποιο παροχο θα παιξει
> 
> 
> ρυθμιση snr υπαρχει αλλα ειναι μονο για adsl (οσοι εχουν adsl isdn, annex b) ... δεν πιανει με vdsl δυστυχως, ναι εκει δεν υπαρχει
> (η φωτο ειναι απο τις πρωτες σελιδες πιο πισω)
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...3&d=1541112433


Μπάμπη, VDSL γραμμή έχω (50/5) και τηλέφωνο σε PSTN αντί σε VoIP.

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να προσθέσουν στο μέλλον ρύθμιση SNR και σε VDSL?

----------


## babis3g

αα οκ τοτε θα παιξει απο τωρα με vdsl, κανενα προβλημα ...  :Sad:  οχι δεν θα βαλουν σε αυτο snr tweak (καθως ουτε στο dsl ac68vg ιδιο annex b που επισης εχει voip αλλα αυτο δεν εχει τα 200mbps) γιατι η broadcom δεν δινει την αλλαγη snr σε vdsl σε κανενα κατασκευαστη ... αυτο ισχυει και σε αλλα modems που ειναι broadcom based πχ tp link vr xxxx / netgear d7000 κλπ

----------


## jkoukos

Νομίζω ότι το SNR δεν παίζει διότι είναι κλειδωμένο στο DSLAM από τον πάροχο.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε ADSL, μόνο που εκεί συνήθως το προφίλ είναι ελεύθερο για να πιάσουμε τον μέγιστο συγχρονισμό (αφού ως γνωστόν το όριο των 24Mbps δεν το πιάνει κανείς). Αν όμως για Χ λόγους, η γραμμή είναι κλειδωμένη, δεν μπορούμε να πειράξουμε το SNR.

----------


## Nodens

@babis3g Να 'σαι καλά ακόμα μια φορά για τη βοήθεια σου!

@jkoukos Όχι, δεν είναι κλειδωμένο, τουλάχιστον στην Forthnet που είμαι εγώ (αστικό κέντρο VDSL). Το SNR το κατέβαζα από 8 σε 5 και σε συνδυασμό και με άλλες ρυθμίσεις που είχε το DSL-AC68U κέρδιζα 5Mbit χωρίς errors & disconnects.

----------


## babis3g

ο jmarko εχει vdsl με οτε (αν το διαβασει ας επιβεβαιωσει) ... οταν ειχε το dsl ac68u αλλαξε το snr ανετα και ετσι το ειχε με το snr πειραγμενο για καιρο μιας και κερδιζε περιπου 6-8 mbps) ... 

οταν πηρε το dsl ac88u (broadcom) δεν μπορεσε να το αλλαξει (το dsl ac68u το αλλαζε με την ιδια γραμμη και συνδεση) ... και μπηκαμε μεσω telnet (του εδωσα ειδικο λογισμικο γιατι η asus στα broadcom δεν δινει ουτε telnet με το κανονικο επισημο λογισμικο παρα μονο με ειδικη εκδοση για debugging λογους) και δοκιμασαμε ολες τις τυχον broadcom εντολες για vdsl snr tweak, ακομα και αυτες τις εντολες για adsl μηπως πιασουν ... προσωπικα πιστευω οτι η broadcom καθε αυτου το εχει κλειδωσει απο λογισμικο σε ολα τα modem τους ανεξαρτητα κατασκευαστη ή τουλαχισστον κατι εχουν κανει ωστε σε broadcom dslam να μην αλλαζει το snr vdsl ... 

αλλα μπορει να ειναι κλειδωμενο στο dslam, ναι υπαρχει μεγαλη περιπτωση να παιζει και αυτο ... απλα ειπα τι πιστευω γιατι χρηστες που ειχαν αλλο modem αλλαζε και κερδιζαν ταχυτητα σε vdsl (πχ lantiq draytek 2760 / asus mediatek based) και με τα broadcom modems (ανεξαρτητα απο κατασκευαστη) σε vdsl μονο ... δεν ...

----------


## jkoukos

> @jkoukos Όχι, δεν είναι κλειδωμένο, τουλάχιστον στην Forthnet που είμαι εγώ (αστικό κέντρο VDSL). Το SNR το κατέβαζα από 8 σε 5 και σε συνδυασμό και με άλλες ρυθμίσεις που είχε το DSL-AC68U κέρδιζα 5Mbit χωρίς errors & disconnects.


Τότε είναι λογικό να είναι ξεκλείδωτο (όπως σε ADSL) αφού δεν πιάνεις το μέγιστο της γραμμής.
Αναφέρομαι όταν πιάνεις το 50άρι και το μέγιστο είναι παραπάνω από αυτό. Δηλαδή όταν είσαι πλησίον του αστικού κέντρου ή την καμπίνα. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, θέλεις δεν θέλεις, το SNR κλειδώνεται και η τιμή του είναι μεγάλη, αφού μέσω αυτής παίζει ο "κόφτης" για να έχουμε τον συγχρονισμό του πακέτου που πληρώνουμε. Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και στο ADSL, όταν υπήρχαν διαθέσιμα μικρότερα πακέτα (π.χ. 2 ή 4 ή 8Mbps).

Τώρα αν στο AC87VG δεν παίζει σαν ρύθμιση, δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## Nodens

> Τότε είναι λογικό να είναι ξεκλείδωτο (όπως σε ADSL) αφού δεν πιάνεις το μέγιστο της γραμμής.
> Αναφέρομαι όταν πιάνεις το 50άρι και το μέγιστο είναι παραπάνω από αυτό. Δηλαδή όταν είσαι πλησίον του αστικού κέντρου ή την καμπίνα. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, θέλεις δεν θέλεις, το SNR κλειδώνεται και η τιμή του είναι μεγάλη, αφού μέσω αυτής παίζει ο "κόφτης" για να έχουμε τον συγχρονισμό του πακέτου που πληρώνουμε. Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και στο ADSL, όταν υπήρχαν διαθέσιμα μικρότερα πακέτα (π.χ. 2 ή 4 ή 8Mbps).
> 
> Τώρα αν στο AC87VG δεν παίζει σαν ρύθμιση, δεν το γνωρίζω.


Έτσι είναι. Δεν αναφερόμουν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. Η δική μου γραμμή δεν συγχρονίζει στο max της. Αν κλείδωνα στο max της γραμμής ή του συμβολαίου προφανώς και δεν θα γινόταν τίποτα με πείραγμα του SNR. Δεν θα κέρδιζα κάτι παραπάνω.

Το παρήγγειλα τελικά από Ελλάδα, μέχρι τα μέσα της άλλης εβδομάδας μου είπαν ότι θα το έχουν. Μακάρι γιατί το Technicolor απλά δεν παλεύεται!!!

----------


## babis3g

μεγεια, αναμενουμε εντυπωσεις  :Smile:

----------


## Nodens

> μεγεια, αναμενουμε εντυπωσεις


Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη! Προερχόμενος από το DSL-AC68U ξέρω ότι δεν θα με απογοητεύσει!!!

----------


## jmakro

> ο jmarko εχει vdsl με οτε (αν το διαβασει ας επιβεβαιωσει) ... οταν ειχε το dsl ac68u αλλαξε το snr ανετα και ετσι το ειχε με το snr πειραγμενο για καιρο μιας και κερδιζε περιπου 6-8 mbps) ... 
> 
> οταν πηρε το dsl ac88u (broadcom) δεν μπορεσε να το αλλαξει (το dsl ac68u το αλλαζε με την ιδια γραμμη και συνδεση) ... και μπηκαμε μεσω telnet (του εδωσα ειδικο λογισμικο γιατι η asus στα broadcom δεν δινει ουτε telnet με το κανονικο επισημο λογισμικο παρα μονο με ειδικη εκδοση για debugging λογους) και δοκιμασαμε ολες τις τυχον broadcom εντολες για vdsl snr tweak, ακομα και αυτες τις εντολες για adsl μηπως πιασουν ... προσωπικα πιστευω οτι η broadcom καθε αυτου το εχει κλειδωσει απο λογισμικο σε ολα τα modem τους ανεξαρτητα κατασκευαστη ή τουλαχισστον κατι εχουν κανει ωστε σε broadcom dslam να μην αλλαζει το snr vdsl ... 
> 
> αλλα μπορει να ειναι κλειδωμενο στο dslam, ναι υπαρχει μεγαλη περιπτωση να παιζει και αυτο ... απλα ειπα τι πιστευω γιατι χρηστες που ειχαν αλλο modem αλλαζε και κερδιζαν ταχυτητα σε vdsl (πχ lantiq draytek 2760 / asus mediatek based) και με τα broadcom modems (ανεξαρτητα απο κατασκευαστη) σε vdsl μονο ... δεν ...


Ναι σωστα ακομα και τωρα απο ΑΚ παντα με snr στο 3 απο 36+ συγχρονισμο πηγαινε 49999 χωρις αποσυνδεσεις και προβληματα.
Ηδη εβαλαν καμπινες και περιμενω να με μεταφερουν σε καμπινα απο τα 800+ μετρα ΑΚ που ειμαι τωρα στα 100 μετρα και μεταβαση σε 100mbps.
Aν τα πιανω φουλ η παρακατω θα κοιταξω με snr  απο καμπινα πλεον αν  αλλαζει.
Οταν ειναι ενημερωνω!

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστώ Μπάμπη! Προερχόμενος από το DSL-AC68U ξέρω ότι δεν θα με απογοητεύσει!!!


μεγεια, πιστευω θα μεινεις ευχαριστημενος, αλλα πρεπει να σου πω που το ξεχασα δεν εχει qos downstream ακομα αν βασιζεσαι σε αυτο και γενικα κανενα asus broadcom ακομα



> Ναι σωστα ακομα και τωρα απο ΑΚ παντα με snr στο 3 απο 36+ συγχρονισμο πηγαινε 49999 χωρις αποσυνδεσεις και προβληματα.
> Ηδη εβαλαν καμπινες και περιμενω να με μεταφερουν σε καμπινα απο τα 800+ μετρα ΑΚ που ειμαι τωρα στα 100 μετρα και μεταβαση σε 100mbps.
> Aν τα πιανω φουλ η παρακατω θα κοιταξω με snr  απο καμπινα πλεον αν  αλλαζει.
> Οταν ειναι ενημερωνω!


ελπιζω να μην αργησουν για την μεταφορα  :Smile:

----------


## Nodens

> μεγεια, πιστευω θα μεινεις ευχαριστημενος, αλλα πρεπει να σου πω που το ξεχασα δεν εχει qos downstream ακομα αν βασιζεσαι σε αυτο και γενικα κανενα asus broadcom ακομα


Ευχαριστώ Μπαμπη! Ευτυχώς δεν χρειάζομαι το QoS.

----------


## icsd08063

Καλημέρα σας,

Εδώ και 1-1,5 μήνα έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι περίεργο σχετικά με το Youtube application και το streaming στο κινητό μου (iPhone X) και στο iPad Mini 2.
Πολλές φορές, το quality του video πέφτει σε τραγικά νούμερα (240p/480p σε auto setting πάντα). Επιλέγοντας και πάλι manual μέσα από το app το 1080p, μου φέρνει stream για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα σε αυτή την ανάλυση και μετά μπαίνει σε loading φάση για πάντα. Φυσικά, κλείνοντας και ξανανοίγοντας την εφαρμογή αλλά και κάνοντας restart στις 2 αυτές συσκευές δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα. Αυτό συμβαίνει είτε οι συσκευές είναι συνδεδεμένες στα 2,4GHz έιτε στα 5GHz (συνήθως έχω το iPhone στα 5 και το iPad στα 2,4). Το router σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι στα 5 μέτρα μακριά, δίπλα στην τηλεόραση. Την ίδια στιγμή, το PC που είναι wired connected στο router παίζει άψογα Youtube.
Παρατήρησα ωστόσο ότι μετά από επανεκκίνηση του router, το πρόβλημα αυτό ως δια μαγείας εξαφανίζεται και το Youtube app κλειδώνει στην υψηλότερη δυνατή ανάλυση. Αυτό μπορεί να διαρκέσει αρκετές ημέρες μέχρι και πάλι να ξαναεμφανιστεί.

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας τίποτα ανάλογο? Καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να συμβάινει?

----------


## Wonderland

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν λειτουργούν καλά οι δυνατότητες call blocking (εισερχόμενες) στη VoIP και στα 2 κανάλια, και αν υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στους αριθμούς που μπορούμε να βάλουμε; Δε βρήκα κάτι σχετικό στο manual.

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> Εδώ και 1-1,5 μήνα έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι περίεργο σχετικά με το Youtube application και το streaming στο κινητό μου (iPhone X) και στο iPad Mini 2.
> Πολλές φορές, το quality του video πέφτει σε τραγικά νούμερα (240p/480p σε auto setting πάντα). Επιλέγοντας και πάλι manual μέσα από το app το 1080p, μου φέρνει stream για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα σε αυτή την ανάλυση και μετά μπαίνει σε loading φάση για πάντα. Φυσικά, κλείνοντας και ξανανοίγοντας την εφαρμογή αλλά και κάνοντας restart στις 2 αυτές συσκευές δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα. Αυτό συμβαίνει είτε οι συσκευές είναι συνδεδεμένες στα 2,4GHz έιτε στα 5GHz (συνήθως έχω το iPhone στα 5 και το iPad στα 2,4). Το router σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι στα 5 μέτρα μακριά, δίπλα στην τηλεόραση. Την ίδια στιγμή, το PC που είναι wired connected στο router παίζει άψογα Youtube.
> Παρατήρησα ωστόσο ότι μετά από επανεκκίνηση του router, το πρόβλημα αυτό ως δια μαγείας εξαφανίζεται και το Youtube app κλειδώνει στην υψηλότερη δυνατή ανάλυση. Αυτό μπορεί να διαρκέσει αρκετές ημέρες μέχρι και πάλι να ξαναεμφανιστεί.
> 
> Έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας τίποτα ανάλογο? Καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να συμβάινει?


μπορει οντως να εχει θεμα με latency το modem με την γραμμη, μπορει η γραμμη απο παροχο, μπορει το wifi, μπορει να φταει οτι υπαρχουν γειτονικες συσκευες στο ιδιο καναλι ... βεβαια τα βρισκεις αυτα πιο φταιει, αλλα για απο μερια ασυρματου στο modem ... δοκιμασε συνδυασμους control channel, extension channel, banwidth και ισως δες και στο wifi professional με το bemforming

----------


## Nodens

Μια χαρά η εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία κι από εμένα! Θηρίο μπροστά στο DSL-AC68U!!!

Σαν πρώτη παρατήρηση είναι ότι συγκριτικά με το DSL-AC68U φαίνεται να είναι λίγο πιο φτωχό από άποψη επιλογών και ρυθμίσεων.

Φυσικά αυτό που μου λείπει πιο πολύ σ'αυτή τη φάση είναι η έλλειψη δυνατότητας παραμετροποίησης της γραμμής.

Ερώτηση, η εφαρμογή της Asus για τα router δεν το υποστηρίζει ακόμη?

----------


## tasosko

καλησπερα εχτες το εβαλα και εγω το router και δουλευει μια χαρα.μονο οταν δεχεται κλησεις εμφανιζει 2 μηδενικα και μετα τον αριθμο.ξερει κανεις αμα γινεται κατι?και το τελευταιο firmware ειναι το stable?ευχαριστω

----------


## babis3g

@ Nodens οχι ακομα, το εχουν αργησει ... ναι εχει πιο λιγες ρυθμισεις, γενικα αυτα τα broadcom based


@ tasosko ... οχι δεν ξερω, δεν εχω ακομα voip για να ασχοληθω με τυχον λεπτομερειες τηλεφωνιας και γενικα με τετοιες ρυθμισεις

----------


## tasosko

> @ Nodens οχι ακομα, το εχουν αργησει ... ναι εχει πιο λιγες ρυθμισεις, γενικα αυτα τα broadcom based
> 
> 
> @ tasosko ... οχι δεν ξερω, δεν εχω ακομα voip για να ασχοληθω με τυχον λεπτομερειες τηλεφωνιας και γενικα με τετοιες ρυθμισεις


ok ευχαριστω.υπαρχει κανα beta firmware η καθομαστε με το stable?

----------


## babis3g

οχι παιδια τιποτα σε beta, μολις μου απαντησαν

----------


## tasosko

προσπαθω να ανοιξω καποιες πορτες εχω κανει ολες τις ρυθμισεις αλλα δεν γινεται με τιποτα....

----------


## babis3g

δεν το εχω να σου πω ανα εχει προβλημα στη συγκεκριμενη ρυθμιση, αλλα δοκιμασε reset ή το τελευταιο λογισμικο
https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/114093/

----------


## Leoniums

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
Με κάλεσαν από τον ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν πως αρχές Μαρτίου θα γίνει και σε μένα η αλλαγή.
Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω επειδή θέλω ρυθμίσεις για κάμερες καθώς και αξιόπιστο internet για FPS gaming θα το προτείνατε ή να κοιτάξω σε τίποτα άλλο? 
Και αν ναι σε τι?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## creyentes

Καλησπερα, το πηρα και εγω και το setαρα μια χαρα! 3 ερωτησεις μονο:

1) Μπορω να κανω κατι ωστε η αναγνωριση κλησεων στο ασυρματο τηλεφωνο μου να μην ερχεται με 0030?
2) Μικρη σημασια εχει, αλλα υπαρχει δυναοττητα να επαναφερω τον κλασσικο διακεκομενο ηχο οταν σηκωνεις το ακουστικο γιατι τωρα εχει εναν συνεχες.
3) Δεν υποστιριζει vlan/interface grouping?

----------


## Nodens

Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση,

Ο κωδικός της τηλεφωνίας είναι ο ίδιος με τον κωδικό της σύνδεσης σε Cosmote?

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, εντελώς διαφορετικός και στα 2 (username/password), ατομικά για την κάθε σύνδεση

----------


## Nodens

> Όχι, εντελώς διαφορετικός και στα 2 (username/password), ατομικά για την κάθε σύνδεση


OK, γιατί έκανα σήμερα αίτηση για νέα σύνδεση (είμαι Forthnet τώρα και πάω Cosmote) και η κοπέλα που μιλούσαμε επέμενε πως ο κωδικός είναι ο ίδιος.

Της είπα πως θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω δικό μου router και μου έδωσε το username / password της σύνδεσης λέγοντας πως ο ίδιος κωδικός χρησιμοποιείται και στην τηλεφωνία.

Θα περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί και θα τους ξαναπάρω.

Στο 13888 ή το ζητάω από κάπου αλλού? Επίσης τον δίνουν αμέσως?

----------


## jkoukos

Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ δίνει τον κωδικό. Κανείς άλλος πάροχος και δεν το συζητάνε όσο κι αν γκρινιάξεις.

Το 11888 που κολλάει;

----------


## Nodens

> Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ δίνει τον κωδικό. Κανείς άλλος πάροχος και δεν το συζητάνε όσο κι αν γκρινιάξεις.
> 
> Το 11888 που κολλάει;


13888 εννοούσα, ο δαίμων του τυπογραφείου  :Razz: 

Οπότε ρωτάω πάλι γιατί χαθήκαμε στη μετάφραση  :Razz: 

Σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για νέα σύνδεση στην Cosmote (νέος πελάτης για 100αρα σύνδεση).

Στην κοπέλα με την οποία κάναμε την αίτηση τηλεφωνικώς, της είπα πως θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω δικό μου router και μου έδωσε το username / password της σύνδεσης λέγοντας πως ο ίδιος κωδικός χρησιμοποιείται και στην τηλεφωνία (το οποίο όμως δεν ισχυει απ' ότι γράφτηκε εδώ).

Να περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και να τους ξαναπάρω για τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας?
Στο 13888 θα καλέσω πάλι?
Επίσης τον δίνουν αμέσως?

----------


## jkoukos

Λογικό δεν είναι; Πως θα σου δώσουν κωδικό, αν δεν υπάρχει πρώτα ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας;
Και σε μένα δεν μπορούσαν να τον δώσουν αν δεν υπήρχε πρώτα ενημέρωση του συστήματος ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, παρόλο που είχε ολοκληρωθεί και δούλευε η τηλεφωνία. 1-2 μέρες αργότερα έγινε δυνατόν να εισαχθεί το αίτημα.

----------


## Nodens

> Λογικό δεν είναι; Πως θα σου δώσουν κωδικό, αν δεν υπάρχει πρώτα ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας;
> Και σε μένα δεν μπορούσαν να τον δώσουν αν δεν υπήρχε πρώτα ενημέρωση του συστήματος ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, παρόλο που είχε ολοκληρωθεί και δούλευε η τηλεφωνία. 1-2 μέρες αργότερα έγινε δυνατόν να εισαχθεί το αίτημα.


ΟΚ, σ' ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nodens

Άψογο το ρουτεράκι μας σε γραμμή 100/10 και με VoIP τηλεφωνία Cosmote!!! Όλα μια χαρά!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Να ρωτήσω, τι πλεονέκτημα υπάρχει στο να ρυθμίσω το Dect στο router?

----------


## kostantinosda

Καλησπέρα. Παρήγγειλα το AC87VG από Γερμανία στα 149 ευρω. Το παρέλαβα σήμερα και ενώ προσπαθώ να το σετάρω (έχω ΟΤΕ VDSL στα 50) δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω την χώρα από Γερμανία σε Ελλάδα με αποτέλεσμα να μου βγάζει μόνο τους παρόχους σε Γερμανία. Είναι φυσιολογικό ή πρέπει να το πάω στην ASUS για να περασουν κανένα bios. Έχω κάνει αναβάθμιση στο τελευταίο Firmware.

----------


## iliask

Και εγώ από Γερμανία το πήρα . Το σεταρεις κανονικά δεν χρειάζεται να βρεις ελληνικό πάροχο .

----------


## Nodens

Και από Ελλάδα να το έπαιρνες το ίδιο θα ήταν. Μην περιμένεις να βρεις τους Ελληνικους παρόχους, μόνος σου το σεταρεις.

----------


## BOMBER1300

Καλησπέρα το παρειγγειλα και εγώ αλλά δεν παίρνει ip μπορεί να στείλει κάποιος το configuration Ote vdsl

----------


## patraboy

Καλημέρα. Το modemακι το έχω αυτή τη στιγμή με έκδοση firmware v9.00.15 build509 (beta), από την οποία είμαι ευχαριστημένος.
Αξίζει να αναβαθμίσω στην 1.05.18_build305 (stable) και εαν ναι, με το αρχείο που σώζω τις ρυθμίσεις μου (.cfg), θα μπορέσω να αποφύγω το  εκ νέου setup και ακόμη περισσότερο την έκδοση νέου κωδικού τηλεφωνίας από την Cosmote;

----------


## BOMBER1300

Εκανα και εγω  την αναβαθμιση λογισμικου χωρις να χρειαστει να κανω εκ νεου setup...τωρα ο κωδικος τηλεφωνιας δεν νομιζω να αλλαξει

----------


## jimidero

Ο τόνος όταν σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο είναι συνεχομεμενος η έχει γίνει όπως ο κλασικός ελληνικός?

----------


## Nodens

> Ο τόνος όταν σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο είναι συνεχομεμενος η έχει γίνει όπως ο κλασικός ελληνικός?


Συνεχόμενος

----------


## Nodens

Μπάμπη, κανά νέο f/w υπάρχει στον ορίζοντα?

----------


## Prototype

Καλησπέρα,

Έκανα το βήμα να αγοράσω σήμερα αυτό το router για σύνδεση FTTC στην Wind. Φυσικά μετά το setup έχω κανονικά internet αλλά υπάρχει και το κομμάτι του VOIP και απ'ότι έχω διαβάσει σε άλλα thread δεν δίνει η Wind τα στοιχεία του VOIP....

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να τους κάνω να μου πουν τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να έχω και σταθερό;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να τους αλλάξεις γνώμη. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σου αφαιρεί το δικαίωμα να προσπαθήσεις να τους την αλλάξεις.
Διαφορετικά παντρεύεσαι την συσκευή τους τουλάχιστον για την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## Prototype

Όπως το φοβόμουν. Το μόνο που μου είχαν να μου πουν είναι πως δεν δίνουν αυτά τα στοιχεία για θέματα ασφαλείας και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μου επέτρεψαν να μιλήσω με τεχνικό 2ου επιπέδου... Τα μόνα στοιχεία που μου έδωσαν ήταν το username και το password για το internet.

Επίσης επί του θέματος το router είναι τρομερό με πληθώρα επιλογών στις ρυθμίσεις. Επίσης έλεος με το μέγεθος που έχει :ROFL: 

Τέλος ωραίοι εκεί στην Wind. Απ'ότι κατάλαβα έχουν το DSLAM της καμπίνας ξεκλείδωτο σε 200αρι με προφίλ 35b και χειροκίνητο κόφτη..γαμώτο εκτός εάν είναι bug του router. http://prntscr.com/ngfkcu (Δεν είναι bug μου επιβεβαίωσαν τις ίδιες τιμές)

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν, επιτέλους μίλησα με 2 διαφορετικούς τεχνικούς και όχι τηλεφωνητές. Από αυτά που μου είπαν δεν φάνηκαν να μου έλεγαν ψέματα με μία σχετική λογική. Με λίγα λόγια θα σας πω τι μου είπαν έτσι αν τυχών υπάρχουν άτομα σαν και εμένα να ξέρουν τι παίζει.

Μου είπαν λοιπόν, για λόγους προστασίας (και από την πλευρά της εταιρίας) δεν υπάρχει κάποιο username και password και γενικά όλα τα στοιχεία όπου χρειάζονται είναι generated. Ο λόγος όπου γίνεται αυτό είναι επειδή αυτά τα στοιχεία θεωρούνται προσωπικά στοιχεία του πελάτη. Ο λόγος που λειτουργεί το VOIP μόνο δικό τους router είναι επειδή έχουν κάνει MAC Binding με το DSLAM και γενικά και οι 2 άνθρωποι με επιβεβαίωσαν πως η Wind δεν έχει κάποιο λόγο ώστε να ταλαιπωρεί τον πελάτη και να μην του επιτρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί τον δικό του εξοπλισμό και στο κομμάτι του VOIP.

Τέλος, ο ένας τεχνικός μου είπε κάποιες ανεπίσημες εναλλακτικές που ίσως δουλέψουν.

Η πρώτη εναλλακτική είναι να κουμπώσω πρώτα το δικό τους router και μετά να κάνω Bridge Mode το δικό μου.
Η δεύτερη είναι να άλλαζα την MAC Address του δικού μου router στην MAC Address του router της Wind έτσι ώστε να ξεγελάσω το σύστημα τους.
Η τρίτη εναλλακτική που ελπίζω και να πετύχει γιατί δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα για να σας γράψω αυτό το post είναι, να βάλω το Asus πρώτα έτσι ώστε να κάνει τον συγχρονισμό και μετά να γυρίσω την LAN1 σε WAN του ZTE και να κουμπώσω το σταθερό εκεί. 

Ελπίζω να σας βοήθησα.

----------


## jkoukos

Να τα πάρουμε με την σειρά.

α. Ότι μπορεί να είναι θέμα ασφάλειας, μπορεί. Και κοιτούν όλοι οι πάροχοι να έχουν τουλάχιστον τις ελάχιστες πιθανές αιτίες για το όποιο τυχόν θέμα προκύψει.

β. Αυτό που είπαν για την έκδοση του username/password είναι εν μέρη σωστό. Όμως ισχύει μόνο για τον κωδικό. Και στον ΟΤΕ που μας δίνεται, κανείς δεν τον γνωρίζει, εκτός του server που τον βγάζει αυτόματα κι εμείς που τον λαμβάνουμε με sms από αυτόν. Ούδεις άλλος και ούτε καταγράφεται πουθενά, εξού κι αν χρειασθεί ποτέ,βγαίνει νέος.

γ. Το MAC Banding είναι λογικό, αλλά άνευ ουσίας. Και αυτό διότι η συσκευή τους εξαρχής δεν έχει τα δικά μας στοιχεία και τα τραβά μέσω του TR-069 αυτόματα από τον server μόλις γίνει η σύνδεση. Χωρίς να έχουμε ρυθμίσει στον δικό μας router την λειτουργία αυτή (εξάλλου δεν γνωρίζουμε τι πρέπει να ορίσουμε κι αν την έχει η δικιά μας συσκευή) δεν είναι δυνατόν ποτέ να τραβήξουμε αυτόματα τα ζητούμενα στοιχεί.

Οι εναλλακτικές είναι γνωστές και ήδη έχουν εφαρμοσθεί. Είτε βάζοντας την συσκευή της εταιρείας στην γραμμή και σε Bridge Mode και πίσω το δικό μας router, είτε το δικό μας modem/router στην γραμμή και πίσω του αυτό της εταιρείας ως router.

----------


## Prototype

Κάπως έτσι όπως τα λες. Επειδή δεν ήθελα να βγω off topic έκανα ένα καινούργιο topic διότι έχω θέμα με το να κάνω την εναλλακτική να βάλω πρώτα το Asus και μετά το ΖΤΕ.

----------


## fotgold

Καλημέρα και από μένα.
Όποιος μπορεί να ενημερώσει για τις ρυθμίσεις Cosmote VDSL θα ήταν ήταν χρήσιμες. Μου συγχρονίζει (το λαμπάκι DSL παραμένει μόνιμα συνδεδεμένο) αλλά δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ. Του βάζω user name xxxxx@otenet.gr και κωδικό αυτό που έχω και δεν συνδέεται. Κάποια βοήθεια;

- - - Updated - - -

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για τις ρυθμίσης, παραθέτω link από το φορουμ από άλλο μοντεμ της asus το οποίο με βοήθησε να σετάρω το θηρίο. https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...P-modem-Router

----------


## departed

παιδια απο ότι καταλαβα απο ολο το topic εγω που εχω cosmote(ADSL 24Mb/s) σε γραμμή pstn(annex a σωστα?) και αναμένω να γυρίσω την συνδεση σε vdsl (cosmote) θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό το router με ολα τα features σωστα;

----------


## Nodens

> παιδια απο ότι καταλαβα απο ολο το topic εγω που εχω cosmote(ADSL 24Mb/s) σε γραμμή pstn(annex a σωστα?) και αναμένω να γυρίσω την συνδεση σε vdsl (cosmote) θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό το router με ολα τα features σωστα;


Ναι, σε VDSL δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## departed

ομορφα Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια αλλη απορια  εστω ότι εχω ακόμα την adsl σε pstn γραμμή  και βαλω το router του ΟΤΕ σε bridge mode και το συνδέσω με την θυρα wan του asus μετα απο το asus θα μπορώ να εχω κανονικά ολα τα features Internet  ,voip,ftp server κλπ

----------


## fotgold

Καλημέρα,
Το μοντεμ το εχω εγκατασήσει 2 μέρες περίπου. Μέσα στην μέρα μου κάνει 3-4 ρεσετ με μήνυμα 'Connection reset by peer'. Τί μπορεί να είναι; Μιλάμε πάντα για  Cosmote VDSL

----------


## jkoukos

> ομορφα Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια αλλη απορια  εστω ότι εχω ακόμα την adsl σε pstn γραμμή  και βαλω το router του ΟΤΕ σε bridge mode και το συνδέσω με την θυρα wan του asus μετα απο το asus θα μπορώ να εχω κανονικά ολα τα features Internet  ,voip,ftp server κλπ


Θα τα έχεις όλα κανονικά, αλλά για την τηλεφωνία θα πρέπει να πάρεις τον κωδικό της για να ρυθμισθεί στο Asus.

----------


## a5m5g

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, το πήρα και εγώ. Παίζει μια χαρά με ΟΤΕ 50άρα, δεν έχω βάλει voip ακόμα, δε ξέρω καν αν μου το έχουν ενεργοποιήσει, φαντάζομαι δε θα είχα τηλέφωνο αν το είχαν κάνει. Υπάρχει τρόπος να δυναμώσω το wifi σήμα? Το 68άρι αλλάζαμε μέσω telnet το country region, εδώ γίνεται τίποτα παρόμοιο? Αν όχι μπορώ να βάλω κάποια άλλη κεραία που να το κάνει? 
Με το android app υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο περί υποστήριξης?

----------


## biaggi

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα .

Προχώρησα και εγώ στην αγορά του συγκεκριμένου ρούτερ αλλά δεν μπορώ να περάσω το VoIP. Εχω πάρει κωδικό απο τη   cosmote και ακολούθησα τα βήματα όπως είδα εδώ . Αλλά τίποτα . Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει θα ήμουν πολύ ευγνώμων ! Για κάποιο λόγο στο phone number βάζω τον αριθμό και όταν κάνω save μου γράφει admin ..

----------


## biaggi

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα .
> 
> Προχώρησα και εγώ στην αγορά του συγκεκριμένου ρούτερ αλλά δεν μπορώ να περάσω το VoIP. Εχω πάρει κωδικό απο τη   cosmote και ακολούθησα τα βήματα όπως είδα εδώ . Αλλά τίποτα . Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει θα ήμουν πολύ ευγνώμων ! Για κάποιο λόγο στο phone number βάζω τον αριθμό και όταν κάνω save μου γράφει admin ..


Παιδια ευτυχως βρηκα την απαντηση στο φορουμ . Ο κωδικος που μου εδωσε η cosmote 
ειχε λειξει και επρεπε να μου ξαναστειλουν καινουργιο . Τελος καλο ολα καλα . Οσο για το ρουτερ ειναι θηριο , πολυ καλες πρωτες εντυπωσεις . Ειχα αρκετα crc errors σε γραμμη 100/10 και μου τα εκανε 0 . Αυτο πιστευω τα λεει ολα ...

----------


## Kpap

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 
σήμερα, μετά από πολύ καιρό, προσπάθησα να μπω στις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ για να τσεκάρω πόσες και ποιες συσκευές είναι συνδεδεμένες με αυτό.
μπαίνοντας στην ip με το κινητό μπαίνει σφαίρα, όταν προσπαθώ να μπω με το λαπτοπ δεν ανοίγει με τίποτα, δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα στην ip.
έχω ένα macbookpro και μπαίνω (βασικά δεν μπαίνω!! χαχαχαχα) με safari.
έχει παρατηρήσει κάτι αντίστοιχο?
μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?

----------


## BOMBER1300

δοκιμασε να μπεις με καλωδιο, πολλες φορες κολλαει...

----------


## gmakgr

Καλησπέρα, αντιμετωπίζω ένα σοβαρό θέμα με το ρούτερ και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν είναι το firmware, οι ρυθμίσεις ή κάποιο θέμα της cosmote.

Έχω σετάρει με firmware v1.05.18 build305, stable εκδοση από Οκτώβρη 2018.

To internet λειτουργεί άψογα, το voip έχει θέμα.

Συγκεκριμένα έχω πρόβλημα με τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις σε σταθερά. Όταν γίνεται η κλήση, μετά από 10 δεύτερα η γραμμή πέφτει. Εγώ δεν ακούω τίποτα, αλλά ο δέκτης του τηλεφωνήματος με ακούει, μέχρι να πέσει μόνη της η γραμμή.

Το πρόβλημα λύνεται όταν μετά από κάθε restart/boot του modem, αλλάξω τη ρύθμιση sip passthrough από enable σε disable και ανάποδα. Δεν παίζει ρόλο ποιό απ τα δύο είναι, αρκεί να το αλλάξω μετά το boot.

Αλλά οι εξερχόμενες σε σταθερά δουλεύουν μόνο αφού κάνω την αλλαγή σε αυτό το setting χειροκίνητα, ποτέ μόνο του.

Είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση του firmware καθώς το έκανε μέσω του αυτόματου update, έκανα factory reset μετά πριν περάσω ρυθμίσεις και επίσης... το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα είχα με το έτερο voip asus, το 68vg.


Μπορεί κάποιος να μου επιβεβαιώσει, ότι σε cosmote με το voip ενεργοποιημένο, και το firmware v1.05.18 build305, η τηλεφωνία δουλεύει σωστά μετά από απλό reboot?

Τουλάχιστον να ξέρω ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο firmware.

----------


## Nodens

Με το τελευταίο official firmware και με VoIP Cosmote, δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## jimidero

Ο τόνος όταν σηκώνουμε το τηλέφωνο να πάρουμε τηλ είναι διακοπτόμενος όπως με του ΟΤΕ η συνεχόμενος λόγω γερμανικού ρούτερ?

----------


## andresalonika

> Ο τόνος όταν σηκώνουμε το τηλέφωνο να πάρουμε τηλ είναι διακοπτόμενος όπως με του ΟΤΕ η συνεχόμενος λόγω γερμανικού ρούτερ?


Συνεχόμενος

----------


## departed

φιλε biaggi μου δοκίμασα τα setting σου αλλα δεν συνδέεται η voip εβαλα τον κωδικο γρήγορα παραθέτω σε φωτο τα setting πειραζω μηπως και τα advance?

Υ.Σ
Επίσης εχω παρατηρήσει οτι το power led αναβοσβήνει απο την αρχη που το πηρα αλλα μπαινω κανονικα στο interface

----------


## artem

Καλησπέρα παίδες, 

Πήρα κι εγώ το router αλλά δεν μμπορώ με τίποτα να βρω internet.
Το DSL συγχρονίζει κανονικά μα το VDSL παραμένει ανενεργό.
Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο;
Στο connection wizard έχω ορίσει το 835 VLAN και έχω βάλει κωδικούς.

Υπόψη ότι έχω static IP (αν παίζει ρόλο).
Εσείς κάνατε κάτι έξτρα για να παίξει το internet;

----------


## mickpago

> Με το τελευταίο official firmware και με VoIP Cosmote, δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα.


Εμένα πάλι δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα η τηλεφωνία :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Μου ειπαν οι μισοι οτι λιγουν οι κωδικοι και οι αλλοι μισοι οχι

Τελικα δεν πρεπει να λιγουν γιατι 3 SMS που εχω παρει ειναι οι ιδιοι

τωρα ολα αυτα:

User name: +30xxxxxxxx
Password: ********
Registar: ims.otenet.gr
Auth.name: +30xxxxxxxx@ims.otenet.gr
ttl: 15m
ims_client: yes
Proxy: ims.otenet.gr
Proxy port: 5060
Stun server ΚΕΝΟ

πού μπαίνουν γιατί έχω το AC87VG και ttl:,Proxy port: δεν υπάρχουν!!!!!
οπως και αν δε βαλεις στο Domain,  ims.otenet.gr APLAY δεν κανει :Closed topic: 


Telephony - Phone Number

Provider 	


Account Information

Phone Number 	+3021097*****
User Name 	+3021097*****@ims.otenet.gr
Password 	********
Domain 	ims.otenet.gr
Registrar 	ims.otenet.gr
Proxy 	ims.otenet.gr
Outbound Proxy 	ΚΕΝΟ


WAN Interface 	

Prefix 	#    #
Caller ID restriction 	
To make a call with private number, please dial *31# + Number.
For example: *31#1234567890.
SIP DSCP 	 (0 ~ 63)
RTP/RTCP DSCP 	 (0 ~ 63)
STUN Server 	
Session Timer 	
Do Not Disturb
Enable 	
Action 	
Start time / End time of day

Ας συμπληρώση καποιος που του δουλευει ο ΟΤΕς αυτα που λειπουν
Ευχαριστω :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Nodens

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1522070794

Μόνο αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις πέρασα και όλα έπαιξαν κανονικά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Τίποτα άλλο δεν πείραξα. Οι κωδικοί πάντως δεν λήγουν.

----------


## departed

φίλε μου παρατήρησε αν το power led αναβοσβήνει είχα πάθει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και παρατήρησα ότι αναβοσβήνει το power led ξαναπέρασα το καινούργιο firmware και μετά Σταμάτησε αναβοσβήνει και μετά ως δια μαγείας δούλευαν σχεδον όλα, ακόμα Έχει ένα θέμα δεν μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση στον ftp server μέσω εξωτερικής IP ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά το ddns κάνω ping από εξωτερική IP κανονικά  και έχω πρόσβαση στo interface μέσω του wan λογικά κάποιο glitch θα έχει ακόμα

----------


## mickpago

> φίλε μου παρατήρησε αν το power led αναβοσβήνει είχα πάθει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και παρατήρησα ότι αναβοσβήνει το power led ξαναπέρασα το καινούργιο firmware και μετά Σταμάτησε αναβοσβήνει και μετά ως δια μαγείας δούλευαν σχεδον όλα, ακόμα Έχει ένα θέμα δεν μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση στον ftp server μέσω εξωτερικής IP ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά το ddns κάνω ping από εξωτερική IP κανονικά  και έχω πρόσβαση στo interface μέσω του wan λογικά κάποιο glitch θα έχει ακόμα


Αναβοσβήνει αργα = RESQUE MODE  :Worthy: 
Μα το κάνω ΚΑΙ αυτό :Mad: 

Συνέχεια....
Πατημένο το RESET πατάμε και το POWER ... 5,6,7,,, 10,,, 20 sec μένει αναμμένο το LED του DSL και σβηστό το POWER LED..... αφήνουμε τελικά το RESET γιατί το LED του POWER δεεεεεεεν
ξεκινάει μια ψαροπούλ. (όχι αυτό είναι από αλλού) Το POWER LED δεν αναβοσβήνει πια και μένει αναμμένο συνεχεία.
Μπαίνω 192,168,1,1 και δέχεται τους τελευταίους κωδικούς δεν έχει κάνει RESET και δουλεύουν ΟΛΑ χωρίς να αλλάξω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από το παλιό SETUP. 
ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ RESET.

(stov avapodo ola straBa)

Ευχαριστω ολους οσους πατησαν μερικα κουμπια στο πληκτρολογιό τους για μενα

----------


## mickpago

Να φτιάξουμε τώρα και το IPv6?
Παίζει κάνα καλό setup?

----------


## artem

> Εμένα πάλι δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα η τηλεφωνία
> 
> Μου ειπαν οι μισοι οτι λιγουν οι κωδικοι και οι αλλοι μισοι οχι
> 
> Τελικα δεν πρεπει να λιγουν γιατι 3 SMS που εχω παρει ειναι οι ιδιοι
> 
> τωρα ολα αυτα:
> 
> User name: +30xxxxxxxx
> ...


Κι εγώ το ίδιο θέμα έχω..
Έχω βάλει τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου με +30 ως phone number και βάζοντας +30...@ims.otenet.gr ως username, ims.otenet.gr ως domain, registrar αι proxy και δε μου δουλεύει..

Βασικά, μου δούλεψε στην αρχή, έκανα μία εξερχόμενη κληση και μετά σταμάτησε ως διά μαγείας!

- - - Updated - - -

Επανέρχομαι.
Με τις ανωτέρω ρυθμίσεις και χωρίς να έχει γίνει επανεκκίνηση του router, το τηλέφωνο ξαφνικά στάματησε να δουλεύει..
Εχθές κάναμε 15 κλήσεις, σήμερα δε δουλεύει..

----------


## jmakro

Τελικα βρεθηκε το προβλημα?

----------


## artem

> Τελικα βρεθηκε το προβλημα?


Όχι τελικά έκανα passthrough το speedport.
Γενικά έχει θέματα πάντως και θα κάνω firmware downgrade: δεν δουλεύει το openvpn, μου δίνει μόνο 10 port forward κτλ..

----------


## jmakro

Απο εχθες και εγω στο club.
speedport plus vs 87vg

----------


## andresalonika

:Respekt:  Καλώς τον!!

----------


## jmakro

Να στείλουμε κανα mail στην asus να δούμε για κανα μελλοντικό firmware εχουν καθυστερήσει αρκετά σε σχεση με το 68άρι που έδιναν συχνά.

- - - Updated - - -

Και ενα speedtest 


- - - Updated - - -

επισης ακολουθησα αυτες τις ρυθμισεις και επαιξε κανονικα η τηλεφωνια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 205377

----------


## artem

Φίλε, βάζεις πάλι μία τις ρυθμίσεις γιατί χάθηκαν;  :Smile:

----------


## jmakro

> Φίλε, βάζεις πάλι μία τις ρυθμίσεις γιατί χάθηκαν;

----------


## artem

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 205401


Ευχαριστώ.
Τα ίδια έχω κι εγώ και τελικά μου σκάει μετά από λίγο.

*Spoiler:*




			Μέχρι και το τηλέφωνό μας έβαλα να ξεκινάει από 21025 και πάλι δεν έπαιξε  :Razz: 



Αναγκάστηκα και έκανα passthrough το speedport.
Ποια έκδοση firmware έχεις;

----------


## jmakro

εχεις κλεισεις το sip passthrough?

- - - Updated - - -

πας wan----->Nat passthrough και το κανεις απο εκει μεσα disable

- - - Updated - - -

τελευταία εκδοση 305

- - - Updated - - -

απο εχθες το μεσημερι που το έβαλα παίζει απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## jmakro

Και ενα speedtest απο το θηρίο.

----------


## mickpago

> Κι εγώ το ίδιο θέμα έχω..
> Έχω βάλει τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου με +30 ως phone number και βάζοντας +30...@ims.otenet.gr ως username, ims.otenet.gr ως domain, registrar αι proxy και δε μου δουλεύει..
> 
> Βασικά, μου δούλεψε στην αρχή, έκανα μία εξερχόμενη κληση και μετά σταμάτησε ως διά μαγείας!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επανέρχομαι.
> Με τις ανωτέρω ρυθμίσεις και χωρίς να έχει γίνει επανεκκίνηση του router, το τηλέφωνο ξαφνικά στάματησε να δουλεύει..
> Εχθές κάναμε 15 κλήσεις, σήμερα δε δουλεύει..


Αρχικό μήνυμα από departed Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
φίλε μου παρατήρησε αν το power led αναβοσβήνει είχα πάθει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και παρατήρησα ότι αναβοσβήνει το power led ξαναπέρασα το καινούργιο firmware και μετά Σταμάτησε αναβοσβήνει και μετά ως δια μαγείας δούλευαν σχεδον όλα, ακόμα Έχει ένα θέμα δεν μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση στον ftp server μέσω εξωτερικής IP ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά το ddns κάνω ping από εξωτερική IP κανονικά και έχω πρόσβαση στo interface μέσω του wan λογικά κάποιο glitch θα έχει ακόμα

Με αυτό που μήνυμα ΣΏΘΗΚΑ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απο εχθες και εγω στο club.
> speedport plus vs 87vg
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 205368 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 205369




Profile 17a , με 35b δεν κλειδώνει με τίποτα

----------


## Nodens

Μπάμπη, κανένα νέο λογισμικό έχουν σκοπό να βγάλουν ή τελείωσαν με την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του?

Θα μπορέσεις να ψαρέψεις καμία πληροφορία?

----------


## NIKOLAE

Καλησπέρα σκέφτομαι να πάρω το Asus DSL-AC87VG ....ακούω γνώμες

και ερώτηση τα μπριζακια του τηλεφώνου πισω είναι μονό για voip η μπορείς να συνδέσεις και το αναλογικό σου τηλέφωνο;;;;

----------


## jkoukos

Για να συνδέσεις απλές αναλογικές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και να κάνεις χρήση της VoIP τηλεφωνίας.
Δεν δουλεύει με την παραδοσιακή TDM (PSTN ή ISDN) τηλεφωνία.

----------


## NIKOLAE

δηλαδή αντί να βάλω σπλιτερακι να κουμπώσω το τηλεφωνώ από την θύρα δεν θα δούλευε;;; αυτό εννοούσα...

----------


## jkoukos

Οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές είναι αναλογικές.
Σε PSTN, η τηλεφωνία είναι αναλογική και γι' αυτό μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε την τηλεφωνική συσκευή κατευθείαν στην γραμμή.
Σε VoIP, η τηλεφωνία δεν είναι αναλογική γι' αυτό δεν μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε την τηλεφωνική συσκευή κατευθείαν στην γραμμή αλλά μόνο στον router, στον οποίο μετατρέπεται σε αναλογική και την παίρνουμε από τις αντίστοιχες θύρες που έχει.

----------


## EXPRESSMAIL

Μια ερώτηση διότι δεν το γνωρίζω.
Σε γραμμή adsl24 ρα ΟΤΕ με voip τηλεφωνία(ADSL_2plus,LinkEncap G.992.3_Annex_K_ATM) μπορεί το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ να αντικαταστήσει το Speedport Entry 2i;
Νομίζω το ρούτερ υποστηρίζει ADSL2+.

----------


## iliask

Για adsl γραμμές παίζει μόνο σε isdn και όχι σε pstn. Στο vdsl δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## ktselios

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Αγόρασα και εγώ το modem μεταχειρισμένο εδω και 15 ημέρες. 
Έχω ένα πρόβλημα: δεν ανοίγουν οι πόρτες. Νομίζω ότι το κάνω σωστά αλλά δε βλέπω να δουλεύει. Επισυνάπτω και μία εικόνα για να μου πείτε αν βλέπετε κάποιο λάθος.

Τι μπορεί να φταίει και δεν ανοίγουν οι πόρτες; Δε μου δουλεύει το port forward για torrents.
Αν κουμπώσω το modem του παρόχου, δουλεύουν όλα κανονικά.
Έχετε καμια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;;

----------


## ktselios

Καλημέρα,

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα μετά από 20 ημέρες γιατί πραγματικά απορώ τι γίνεται και δεν δουλεύει το port forward!
Αλήθεια οι υπόλοιποι κάτοχοι του εν λόγω Modem δεν κάνετε port forwarding?
Μόνο εγώ έχω το πρόβλημα που αναφέρω στο παραπάνω post?
Αν κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί το Port forwarding ας μου το επιβεβαιώσει τουλάχιστον, γιατί προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν είναι Bug του firmware ή δικό μου λάθος....

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## iliask

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα μετά από 20 ημέρες γιατί πραγματικά απορώ τι γίνεται και δεν δουλεύει το port forward!
> Αλήθεια οι υπόλοιποι κάτοχοι του εν λόγω Modem δεν κάνετε port forwarding?
> Μόνο εγώ έχω το πρόβλημα που αναφέρω στο παραπάνω post?
> Αν κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί το Port forwarding ας μου το επιβεβαιώσει τουλάχιστον, γιατί προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν είναι Bug του firmware ή δικό μου λάθος....
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Στο System Log - Port Forwarding τι σου βγάζει  ?

----------


## ktselios

Καλημέρα,

Δε γράφει τίποτα!
Εννοώ ότι είτε κάνω enable και Apply το port forwarding, είτε το κάνω disable, είτε προσθέσω εγγραφή για να ανοίξω κάποια πόρτα, είτε αλλάξω την πόρτα δεν έχω κανένα feedback.
Δεν γράφει απολύτως τίποτα. Σαν να μην έκανα τίποτα....
Μάλλον δεν είναι λογικό αυτό. 
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έγραφε κάτι; Τι γράφει συνήθως;

Αυτά έχοντας disabled το UPnP.

Αν κάνω enable το UPnP τότε μου γράφει 



```
Oct  8 08:38:21 DSL-AC87VG daemon.notice miniupnpd[9286]: HTTP listening on port 35502
```

το οποίο όμως δεν έχει σχέση με την πόρτα που έχω ανοίξει. Επιπλέον όταν κάνω έλεγχο της πόρτας αυτής από εδώ port checker από το internet μου λέει ότι είναι κλειστή η πόρτα.

Τώρα έχω το firmware 1.05.16 build 287. Έχω δοκιμάσει και με το build 299 και το τελευταίο 305. Και εκεί δεν έχω δει προκοπή!

Να ανεβάσω το log μηπως και κάποιος καταλάβει περισσότερα;;

Ευχαριστώ πάντως...


EDIT


Συγγνώμη για όλα τα άσχετα που έγραψα παραπάνω, αλλά τώρα είδα ότι έχει ειδική καρτέλα για το Port Forwarding.
Τελικά γράφει το εξής:


```
Destination         Proto.  Port range   Redirect to      Local port 
109.242.xxx.xxx    TCP     8443         192.168.1.1      8443       
109.242.xxx.xxx    TCP     51410:51419  192.168.1.10     51410-51419
109.242.xxx.xxx    UDP     51410:51419  192.168.1.10     51410-51419
109.242.xxx.xxx    TCP     9091         192.168.1.10     9091       
109.242.xxx.xxx    UDP     9091         192.168.1.10     9091       
109.242.xxx.xxx    TCP     50006        192.168.1.10     50006
```

Οπότε;;

----------


## artem

Κι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα: υποτίθεται κάνει μέχρι 32 PFs και σε εμάς παίζουν μόνο τα 10 ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## ktselios

> Κι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα: υποτίθεται κάνει μέχρι 32 PFs και σε εμάς παίζουν μόνο τα 10 ταυτόχρονα.


Σε εμένα κανένα!!
Ποιο firmware έχεις;;
Στην HOL είσαι;

----------


## artem

Στον ΟΤΕ είμαστε..
Και στο τελευταίο και στο προτελευταίο firmware μας το κάνει.
Μιλήσαμε και με την ASUS αλλά δε βγάλαμε άκρη..

----------


## Prototype

Να αναφέρω ότι έβαλα 200/20 με Wind και μου έδωσαν το Technicolor όπου με καλύπτει. Το ASUS θα το έχω για πούλημα αν ενδιαφέρεται κανένας γιατί βαρέθηκα τις παραξενιές τις Wind.

----------


## jmakro

Και ξαφνικά εκει που ολα επαιζαν κομπλέ σταματησε η τηλεφωνία.
Ολοι οι κωδικοι ειναι ενταξει πέρνεις τηλεφωνο καλει αλλα δε στελενει σημα στην τηλεδωνικη συσκευή. Ανοιγεις το τηλέφωνο να καλέσεις και δεν ακούγεται τιποτα. Έπαιξα με τις θύρες phone 1 2 τιποτα. Καμια ιδεα κάποιος?

----------


## EXPRESSMAIL

Σε γραμμή adsl24 ρα ΟΤΕ με voip τηλεφωνία(ADSL_2plus,LinkEncap G.992.3_Annex_K_ATM),το Αsus λόγω Annex δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί στη γραμμή.
1.Θα μπορούσε όμως να συνδεθεί πίσω απο το Speedport Entry 2i ως router (το οποίο απ'οτι κατάλαβα γίνεται)για να χειριστεί και τη voip τηλεφωνία;
2.Στικάκι 4g HUAWEI μπορεί να λειτουργήσεi,με τι ρυθμίσεις;
3.Μπορεί το asus να παίρνει internet,συνδεδεμένο πίσω από speedport entry 2i και πάνω και το στικάκι 4g σε περίπτωση που δεν παίρνει internet από το wan;

----------


## giorgos71

Παιδιά γειά σας, από ότι κατάλαβα κάνεις πλην από ΟΤΕ δεν έχει συνδεθεί με το asus dsl-ac87vg , είναι έτσι?

----------


## kosconcours

Πρέπει να ζητήσετε να σας κάνουν reset τους κωδικούς από wind για την δικιά μου περίπτωση όταν έγινε όπλα ήταν μια χαρά απόλαυση λέμε .....για το voip παιδευομαι να το κάνω... 2 μήνες πέρασαν από όταν το πηρα

----------


## jkoukos

Τι να κάνεις με το VoIP; Αν δεν έχεις τα credentials και τον server, δεν θα δουλέψει στο Asus.

----------


## giorgos71

Μηπως και σε βοηθησω  

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1522070794

Η μονες αλλαγες που χω κανει απο τη φωτο που βλεπεις εκτος απο τον αριθμο μου ειναι να αλλαξω την καταληξη σε  ims.wind.gr

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς είναι λάθος, εκτός αν έχεις τσεκάρει όντως είναι αυτή οι σωστές διεύθυνσεις του server. Σε Vodafone πάντως είναι εντελώς διαφορετική.
Αφήνω απ' έξω το ότι η τηλεφωνία σε όλους τους άλλους παρόχους (εκτός του ΟΤΕ) βγαίνει από άλλη σύνδεση (VC) που είναι bridged και όχι από την κύρια που βγαίνει στο Internet.

----------


## Prototype

> Μηπως και σε βοηθησω  
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...0&d=1522070794
> 
> Η μονες αλλαγες που χω κανει απο τη φωτο που βλεπεις εκτος απο τον αριθμο μου ειναι να αλλαξω την καταληξη σε  ims.wind.gr


Και για κωδικό στο voip τι έβαλες; Γιατί προφανώς και δεν είναι ο ίδιος με το internet.

----------


## giorgos71

Συγνώμη αν άργησα να απαντήσω ,άκου πως έχει το θέμα η wind δεν δείνει ,δεν θέλει να δώσει τους κωδικούς του voip μέρες τώρα τους μιλώ, οι κωδικοί στο τηλ.εινσι διαφορετική , από παλιότερο voip τηλέφωνο εμφάνιζε αυτά τα στοιχεία ,αν δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι συνεχίζουμε να το ψάχνουμε αφού δεν βοηθάει ο παροχος

----------


## jkoukos

Ακόμη και στην περίπτωση να βρεις τα σωστά στοιχεία, σου λέω ότι δεν πρόκειται να παίξει η τηλεφωνία. Δουλεύει διαφορετικά η τηλεφωνία στην Cosmote έναντι των άλλων παρόχων.

Σε Cosmote υπάρχει μία μόνο σύνδεση (VC). Αυτό της κλήσης ΡΡΡ με την οποία παίρνουμε δημόσια ΙΡ και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και μέσω αυτής δουλεύει και η τηλεφωνία.

Σε όλες τις άλλες εταιρείες, γίνονται 2 συνδέσεις. Η μία για την ΡΡΡ κλήση και την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο και η άλλη Bridged μόνο για την τηλεφωνία (που παίρνει διαφορετική ΙΡ αλλά σε εσωτερικό δίκτυο του παρόχου και όχι δημόσια).
Για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία, απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι να μπορεί το δικό μας modem/router να κάνει 2 διαφορετικές συνδέσεις με τον πάροχο, πράγμα που δεν βλέπω να γίνεται με το Asus.

----------


## giorgos71

Το asus dsl-ac87vg δεν κατάφερα ακόμα να το συγχρονησο με τη wind ,στην αρχή τους ζητούσα τους κωδικούς και μου λέγαν ,μάλιστα κύριε admin admin σκέψου τώρα φίλε Δράμα η κατάσταση.Τελικα τους πήρα για το νετ, ευτυχώς κάποιο φιλαράκι από εδώ είπε τη μαγική ιδέα ,την mac adress του παλιού ρούτερ στο wan του asus εκεί έχει να βάλεις mac address from ISP και το asus πήρε ip ,δεν μπένει όμως στο νετ ακόμα,,,,,

----------


## jkoukos

Αν πήρε δημόσια ΙΡ, είναι παράλογο να μην έχει πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Prototype

> Το asus dsl-ac87vg δεν κατάφερα ακόμα να το συγχρονησο με τη wind ,στην αρχή τους ζητούσα τους κωδικούς και μου λέγαν ,μάλιστα κύριε admin admin σκέψου τώρα φίλε Δράμα η κατάσταση.Τελικα τους πήρα για το νετ, ευτυχώς κάποιο φιλαράκι από εδώ είπε τη μαγική ιδέα ,την mac adress του παλιού ρούτερ στο wan του asus εκεί έχει να βάλεις mac address from ISP και το asus πήρε ip ,δεν μπένει όμως στο νετ ακόμα,,,,,


Δεν έχει λογική να ταλαιπωρείσαι τόσο για να έχεις τουλάχιστον internet. Εμένα όταν πήρα τηλέφωνο για τα στοιχεία του internet κατευθείαν μου τα έδωσαν, τα πέρασα στο router, έβαλα το VLAN ID και έπαιξε. Ούτε MAC address ούτε τίποτα.

Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι παίζει αν έχεις καμπίνα από άλλο πάροχο αλλά εδώ στην περιοχή που είναι της Wind έπαιξε χωρίς πολλά.

----------


## giorgos71

Περνει ip και getaway κανονικά ,ανάβει το λαμπάκι linkup σταθερά ,το λαμπάκι του dsl με τα εικονίδια των pc αναβοσβηνει ,με το που σταθεροποίητε και κάνω να μπω φεισ η γιουτουμπ, αναβοσβηνη  χάνει την dsl και μετά από λίγο πάλι τα ίδια είτε και αν συνδεθείς ασύρματα ,στο pc εχω αυτόματες ρύθμισεις κάπου δεν αυνχρονιζει.Αν δεν βοηθάει ο παροχος, θα τους ενοχλήσω πάλι σύντομα και αν οτιδήποτε θα ποσταρο

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## jmakro

> Το asus dsl-ac87vg δεν κατάφερα ακόμα να το συγχρονησο με τη wind ,στην αρχή τους ζητούσα τους κωδικούς και μου λέγαν ,μάλιστα κύριε admin admin σκέψου τώρα φίλε Δράμα η κατάσταση.Τελικα τους πήρα για το νετ, ευτυχώς κάποιο φιλαράκι από εδώ είπε τη μαγική ιδέα ,την mac adress του παλιού ρούτερ στο wan του asus εκεί έχει να βάλεις mac address from ISP και το asus πήρε ip ,δεν μπένει όμως στο νετ ακόμα,,,,,


ζητα να σου κάνουν reset τους κωδικούς.

- - - Updated - - -

835 vlan

- - - Updated - - -

Δοκιμασε να το αφήσεις στη γραμμη πανω και καντου ενα reset πισω απο το κουμπακι για 10 sec

----------


## Prototype

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος 835

----------


## jkoukos

Αν υπάρχει συγχρονισμός αλλά όχι δημόσια ΙΡ, τότε φταίει είτε το VLAN ID είτε τα username/password.
Από καμπίνα οποιουδήποτε παρόχου, το VLAN ID για το Internet είναι πάντα 835.
Στη Wind πρέπει να τους ζητήσεις να κάνουν reset τα username/password της σύνδεσης και να εκδώσουν νέα για σένα.

----------


## giorgos71

835 το έχω και εγώ,θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο με την πρώτη ευκαιρία μπας και βοηθήσουνε και με το voip.

----------


## jkoukos

Το VoIP με το Asus το ξεχνάς. Έγραψα τον λόγο. ΔΕΝ δουλεύει με τον ίδιο τρόπο η τηλεφωνία στην Wind (και σε Nova και Vodafone) όπως σε Cosmote.

----------


## kosconcours

> Το VoIP με το Asus το ξεχνάς. Έγραψα τον λόγο. ΔΕΝ δουλεύει με τον ίδιο τρόπο η τηλεφωνία στην Wind (και σε Nova και Vodafone) όπως σε Cosmote.


Και λεω εγω τωρα, γιατι εχω και γω το θεμα με το voip asus ac86vg,αν απειλησω οτι θα  σηκωθω να φυγω( αν και  εχω αλλους 18 μηνες συμβολαιο) δεν θα τους πιεσω να μου δωσουν τους κωδικους voip? Ο νομος πλεον με καλυπτει νομιζω απλοος οταν ξαναγυρισω στην wind θα μου ζητησουν τα χρηματα που χρωστουσα...σωστα?



> Περνει ip και getaway κανονικά ,ανάβει το λαμπάκι linkup σταθερά ,το λαμπάκι του dsl με τα εικονίδια των pc αναβοσβηνει ,με το που σταθεροποίητε και κάνω να μπω φεισ η γιουτουμπ, αναβοσβηνη  χάνει την dsl και μετά από λίγο πάλι τα ίδια είτε και αν συνδεθείς ασύρματα ,στο pc εχω αυτόματες ρύθμισεις κάπου δεν αυνχρονιζει.Αν δεν βοηθάει ο παροχος, θα τους ενοχλήσω πάλι σύντομα και αν οτιδήποτε θα ποσταρο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


ζητα να σου κανουν reset τους κωδικους και καλυτερα παρε πρωινες ωρες ειχα και εγω αυτο το θεμα και μονο ετσι το ελυσα

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση να δώσουν τον κωδικό. Ούτε υπάρχει κάποιος κανονισμός που να σου δίνει δικαίωμα να διακόψεις αζημίως για τον λόγο αυτό. Είναι καθαρά πολιτική της κάθε εταιρείας (σε όλο τον πλανήτη) αν θα επιτρέψει την λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας σε άλλη συσκευή.
Το χρέος είναι πάντα χρέος και δικαίωμα της εταιρείας να ζητήσει ακόμη και δικαστική συνδρομή.

Άσε που το Asus το ίδιο δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει με τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνία στην εταιρεία (ακόμη και να ξέρεις τον κωδικό), σε αντίθεση με του OTE.

----------


## giorgos71

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους εκανα οτι ειπατε και συνδεθηκα χωρις voip ομως, οπως ειπε και ο jkoukos , εχει απολυτο δικιο για την ολη διαδικασια περι τηλεφωνιας παροχον.
kosconcours ειναι καλυτερα να τους πεισεις οτι θες TV ολο το πακετο με τον ορο να συνδεθεις στο ρουτερ σου και μετα βρισκεις δικαιολογια ,αν επικαλεστης τιποτα τηλεφωνικες συνομιλιες και τους εχεις μιλησει ασχημα θα βρεις αδικο, ενω δεν εχεις, εχει δικιο ο jkoukos για τα παραπανω που γραφει. Εμενα με κλεισανε σπιτι δυο μερες μετα απο δικα μου τηλεφωνα για βοηθεια στη συνδεση με το asus, λεγοντας πως θα με καλεσει ο τεχνικος και εσεις με βοηθησατε ,ευχαριστω.

----------


## Prototype

Να προσθέσω ότι σε παλιά επικοινωνία με τεχνικό 2ου επιπέδου (όποιος θέλει το πιστεύει) μου ανέφερε πως ούτε οι ίδιοι έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα στοιχεία για λόγους ασφαλείας και ότι το σύστημα που δουλεύουν είναι "κλειστό" με auto generated κωδικούς.

@giorgos71 που ήταν το πρόβλημα τελικά;

----------


## jkoukos

Ισχύει αυτό. Κανείς δεν έχει πρόσβαση στον κωδικό και ούτε αποθηκεύεται ή καταγράφεται κάπου. Γι'αυτό αν ζητηθεί η κοινοποίησή του από τον χρήστη, βγαίνει νέος και αυτόματα από το σύστημα αποστέλεται με sms, με την ενεργοποίηση του οποίου ακυρώνεται ο παλιός.

----------


## giorgos71

> Να προσθέσω ότι σε παλιά επικοινωνία με τεχνικό 2ου επιπέδου (όποιος θέλει το πιστεύει) μου ανέφερε πως ούτε οι ίδιοι έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα στοιχεία για λόγους ασφαλείας και ότι το σύστημα που δουλεύουν είναι "κλειστό" με auto generated κωδικούς.
> 
> @giorgos71 που ήταν το πρόβλημα τελικά;


Όπως το κατάλαβα και με την οποία γνωση έχω, αφού πήρα τους κωδικούς και vlanid συνδέθηκα όχι αμέσως με 2-3 επανεκκίνησεις μετά ήθελε να διορθωσω τις πόρτες στο pc τις έβαλα αυτόματο και μετά συνδεθηκα

- - - Updated - - -

Να σας πω όμως δεν με έχει ικανοποιήσει αυτή η λύση ουτε να βάζω 2 συσκευές για να έχω και τηλέφωνο,τι να σας πω παιδιά  αυτή τη στιγμή το αφήνω έτσι και θα δω

----------


## Prototype

Wind 100 ή 200 έχεις και τι ρούτερ σου έχουν δώσει; Εγώ με το Technicolor DGA4130 που έχω είμαι ικανοποιημένος απλός είναι κλειδωμένο μέχρι αηδίας.

----------


## giorgos71

> Wind 100 ή 200 έχεις και τι ρούτερ σου έχουν δώσει; Εγώ με το Technicolor DGA4130 που έχω είμαι ικανοποιημένος απλός είναι κλειδωμένο μέχρι αηδίας.


100αρα και είμαι υπερ ευχαριστημενος μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή ,3 pc στο χώρο διχως τα κινητά ,το ρούτερ έχω και εγώ το technikolor δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά είναι v3,λοιπόν και εδώ είναι το θέμα ολο. Έχει κόλληση 2 φορές δηλαδή τάχει όλα πράσινα και δεν δείνει νετ ούτε καλώδιο ούτε ασύρματο ,επανήλθε με ρεσετ, να πω και ένα καλό την γραμμή την κρατάει γρήγορη στην oocla έχω 5 πινγκ

----------


## mickpago

> Και ξαφνικά εκει που ολα επαιζαν κομπλέ σταματησε η τηλεφωνία.
> Ολοι οι κωδικοι ειναι ενταξει πέρνεις τηλεφωνο καλει αλλα δε στελενει σημα στην τηλεδωνικη συσκευή. Ανοιγεις το τηλέφωνο να καλέσεις και δεν ακούγεται τιποτα. Έπαιξα με τις θύρες phone 1 2 τιποτα. Καμια ιδεα κάποιος?


Αν αναβοσβήνει το POWER, δεν έχεις τηλεφωνία.
Προσωπικά, μετά από μερικά RESTART σταθεροποιείτε.

- - - Updated - - -

Πολλές επανεκκινήσεις με τοDSL-AC87VG (με του ΟΤΕ ΟΚ). Άλλος με το ίδιο πρόβλημα (χάνει και το 5G)?

----------


## kwstas125

Με τηλεφωνία έχω και γω πρόβλημα, επίσης δεν μπορώ σε VPN client να βάλω δεύτερο profile με open VPN εκτός του πρώτου μου δίνει μόνο PPTP L2PT Επιλογές χωρίς καρτέλα για open VPN.

----------


## iliask

Αντιμετωπίζει κάνενας σας πρόβλημα με το netflix ? Εδώ και λίγο καιρό όλες η συσκευές στο σπίτι μέσω wifi ( αndroid &  ios συσκευές )  δεν αφήνουν το netflix να φορτώσει ..... Σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες δεν αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα ...  Στην αρχή έβγαλα την επιλογή για τα dfs channels στα 5ghz φάνηκε να διορθώνει το πρόβλημα αλλά τελικά ΔΕΝ .....¨-(  ΄Καποια γνώμη ?

----------


## Nodens

> Αντιμετωπίζει κάνενας σας πρόβλημα με το netflix ? Εδώ και λίγο καιρό όλες η συσκευές στο σπίτι μέσω wifi ( αndroid &  ios συσκευές )  δεν αφήνουν το netflix να φορτώσει ..... Σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες δεν αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα ...  Στην αρχή έβγαλα την επιλογή για τα dfs channels στα 5ghz φάνηκε να διορθώνει το πρόβλημα αλλά τελικά ΔΕΝ .....¨-(  ΄Καποια γνώμη ?


Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ, εδώ και καιρό μάλιστα. Σε iPhone & iPad το Netflix δεν φορτώνει (σε Android βαρέθηκα να το τεστάρω).

Το Netflix app στην τηλεόραση LG και στο Apple TV φορτώνει κανονικά όμως.

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό.

Μόνο στο Netflix γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## iliask

Σε ethernet σύνδεση παίζει παντού. 
Σε windows ( wifi ) έκανε διάφορα αλλά τώρα παίζει 
Σε android  έκανα force stop και clear cache και άρχισε να λειτουργεί ..κολλάει λίγο στο sign in αλλά μετά φορτώνει  ( δεν ξέρω για πόσο γιατί το έχω ξανακάνει >>)  
Σε ipad kai iphone  ( έκανα reset μέσα απο τα settings έκανα delete το app και ξανά εγκατάσταση . δεν παίζει .... 

φοβήθηκα μήπώς ήταν κάποιο θέμα από το wifi επειδή κάποια στιγμή είχαν όλες οι συσκευές πρόβλημα ( windows - android & ios) τώρα έφτιαξαν κάπως το android & τa windows αλλά έχω πειράξει και λίγο τις ρυθμίσεις στα settings του asus .

----------


## babis3

Σήμερα παρέλαβα από Amazon,de και ξεκινάω αμέσως το set up  σε Forthnet  VDSL. 
Ο κυριότερος  λόγος επιλογής του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου ήταν η ασύρματη κάλυψη και η all in one λύση. 
Ελπιζω να μην απογοητευτώ !

----------


## specialK

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα από Amazon,de και ξεκινάω αμέσως το set up  σε Forthnet  VDSL. 
> Ο κυριότερος  λόγος επιλογής του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου ήταν η ασύρματη κάλυψη και η all in one λύση. 
> Ελπιζω να μην απογοητευτώ !


Μπάμπη πες εμπειρία και κάνα tip. Το πήρα και εγω και θα το στήσω επίσης σε nova vdsl. Μόλις έρθει. 95 ευρώ απο ebay

----------


## panos7

Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα παιζει σωστα το voip μονο στον ΟΤΕ;
Απο NAS δυνατοτητες πως παει;
Ενδιαφερομαι να το συνδεσω με δικτυακο δισκο και φλασακι usb 3.0.
Παίζουν καλα και τα δυο;

----------


## specialK

> Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα παιζει σωστα το voip μονο στον ΟΤΕ;
> Απο NAS δυνατοτητες πως παει;
> Ενδιαφερομαι να το συνδεσω με δικτυακο δισκο και φλασακι usb 3.0.
> Παίζουν καλα και τα δυο;


Απο εμπειρία που έχω σε 56u που έχω πάνω και δικτυακό αλλά και εξωτερικο σε usb σαν ftp παιζουν και τα δυο απροβλημάτιστα οπότε και στο 87 δεν έχει λόγο να μη παίζει

----------


## panos7

> Απο εμπειρία που έχω σε 56u που έχω πάνω και δικτυακό αλλά και εξωτερικο σε usb σαν ftp παιζουν και τα δυο απροβλημάτιστα οπότε και στο 87 δεν έχει λόγο να μη παίζει


Σε σχεση με το voip του ΟΤΕ; 
Ειναι οκ; Η πρεπει να κρατησω το modem του οτε;

----------


## BOMBER1300

παιζει κανονικα , απλα πρεπει να βαλεις τον κωδικο τηλεφωνιας που σου στελνουν με μηνυμα απο το 13888

----------


## babis3

Το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο rj11 δεν δουλεύει με την υποδοχή VDSL στην συσκευή? 
Δεν μπόρεσα να πάρω ιντερνετ ενώ βάζω σωστά τα user/pass...

----------


## specialK

> Το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο rj11 δεν δουλεύει με την υποδοχή VDSL στην συσκευή? 
> Δεν μπόρεσα να πάρω ιντερνετ ενώ βάζω σωστά τα user/pass...


μπάμπη νομίζω τα 11 τα χει για τα ντεκτ.
για δοκιμασε το 45αρι για τη ντιεσελ

άμα έχεις βάλει το 11αρι καλώδιο στο 45αρι, δες αν έχει κάτσει καλά. Αλλιώς άμα έχεις όρεξη φτιάξε καλώδιο 11 σε 45
Η γραμμή συγχρονίζει; Απλά δε δέχεται τα credentials;

Επίσης το ρωτάω για να μην το χουμε αμφιβολια. Στο 11αρι τη τηλεφωνια την έχει στα μεςαια καλωδια σωστά;

----------


## iliask

To rj11 παίζει κανονικά στη θύρα δεν έχεις  πρόβλημα από εκεί. Το Vlan to ρύθμισες ?

----------


## babis3

Θέλει να απενεργοποιήσουμε το g.vector στο dsl setting που είναι από μόνο του default  ενεργό.

----------


## iliask

Εμένα είναι enable και παίζει χωρίς πρόβλημα

----------


## babis3

Αφαιρώντας  το splitter ειχα μια βελτίωση συγχρονισμού 20% . Δεν μπόρεσα να ενεργοποιήσω το τηλέφωνο πάνω από  την συσκευή....  είναι απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή (PSTN). 
Πρέπει να γίνει πρώτα εγγραφή στο phone device ή δήλωση το νούμερο στο phone number?

----------


## jkoukos

Αν έχεις PSTN γραμμή και όχι VoIP, θα χρειαστείς οπωσδήποτε το DSL splitter στο οποί θα συνδεθεί και η τηλεφωνική συσκευή.
Στο AC87VG δουλεύει μόνο VoIP τηλεφωνία και όχι PSTN (ή ISDN).

----------


## Nodens

Λοιπόν, είχα μία υποψία σχετικά με το πρόβλημα του Netflix και τελικά σήμερα τη δοκίμασα και επιβεβαιώθηκε.

Απενεργοποίησα το iPv6 από το router και ως διά μαγείας το Netflix δούλεψε παντού.

Με native δε δουλεύει, με disabled δουλεύει.

Εσείς τι ρυθμίσεις έχετε στο iPv6?

----------


## specialK

Καλημέρα το παρέλαβα και εγώ και έκατσα λίγο να το ρυθμίσω.
Συνδέθηκε απευθείας, ξέχασα μόνο να βάλω το vlan id και μου φαγε κανα τεταρτο μεχρι να το θυμηθω και να βρω γιατι δε περνει ip, θα κάτσω να το δω λιγο, να δω πως δουλευει και το qos του και σαν μηχάνημα μέσα στην εβδομάδα.
Είμαι με nova 100 χωρις τηλέφωνο IP

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα θα με πείτε πολύ περίεργο και picky αλλα με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα που έχουν βγάλει από το guest network την επιλογή hide ssid

----------


## iliask

Και έγω το έκανα αυτό και φαίνεται πως λειτουργεί καλύτερα. Το πρόβλημα ήταν μεγάλο κυρίως σε ios συσκευές καθώς σε android έπαιζε καλύτερα...

----------


## Nodens

> Και έγω το έκανα αυτό και φαίνεται πως λειτουργεί καλύτερα. Το πρόβλημα ήταν μεγάλο κυρίως σε ios συσκευές καθώς σε android έπαιζε καλύτερα...


Ναι, σε iPad και iPhone δε έπαιζε με τίποτα το Netflix. Ούτε καν από web browsers σε MacBook που δοκίμασα.

Με την απενεργοποίηση του iPv6 όλα μια χαρά. Μακάρι να βρούμε ένα workaround να έχουμε και iPv6 και Netflix στις iOS συσκευές.

Με το router του ΟΤΕ, που δίνει κανονικά iPv6, παίζουν μια χαρά βέβαια. Οπότε κάτι παίζει μεταξύ Asus - iPv6 - Netflix.

Έστειλα και report στην Asus, αλλά κρατάω μικρό καλάθι.

Επίσης από το help του Netflix:

_Οι υπηρεσίες διοχέτευσης που παρέχουν IPv6 μέσω δικτύου IPv4 δεν υποστηρίζονται από το Netflix και ενδέχεται να οδηγήσουν στην εμφάνιση μηνύματος σφάλματος. Αν δεν είστε σίγουροι αν χρησιμοποιείτε μια τέτοια υπηρεσία, επικοινωνήστε με τον πάροχο υπηρεσιών Internet που χρησιμοποιείτε για βοήθεια.

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Το Netflix υποστηρίζει συνδέσεις IPv6 που παρέχονται εγγενώς από τον πάροχο υπηρεσιών Internet._

Απ' ότι διαβάζω, στην προσπάθεια του το Netflix να κάνει geoblocking, κατάφερε να μπλοκάρει και πολλούς native χρήστες του iPv6.

"Netflix now treats IPv6 tunnel brokers (such as Hurricane Electric) as proxy servers."

Η native υποστηρίξη του iPv6 μέσω του router του ΟΤΕ δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, ενώ η native ενεργοποίηση του iPv6 στο Asus δημιουργεί για κάποιο λόγο.

----------


## iliask

Εμένα μου δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα και σε μία κάμερα που έχω στο σπίτι. Μόλις το έβγαλα μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση στη κάμερα από μακριά.

----------


## Aris1984

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα
Παραλαβα σημερα το router
Εχω cosmote με voip 24αρα
Μπηκα στο μενου στο router 
Και για να κανω connect μου βγαζει
Χωρα Γερμανια και απο κατω διαφορους 
Παροχους για να συνδεθω αλλα
Δεν λεει πουθενα cosmote Mε το voip θα εχω θεμα;;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## iliask

Για το voip δεν έχεις θέμα, αλλά έχεις θέμα με τη γραμμή που είναι adsl. 
To asus έαν δεν κάνω λάθος σε adsl συνδέσεις παίζει μόνο σε isdn γραμμές και όχι pstn. Για vdsl δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο περιορισμός. Από εκεί και πέρα κάνεις σύνδεση περνώντας τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης manual..

----------


## jkoukos

Εκτός αν παίρνει σύνδεση από νέα υπαίθρια καμπίνα.

Για την τηλεφωνία θα πρέπει να πάρει τον κωδικό της, διότι δεν δουλεύει αυτόματα όπως στα Speedport (ή στα Fritz).

----------


## iliask

Λοιπόν κάτι παράξενο. Είχα γραμμή 100αρα και ζήτησα αναβάθμιση σε 200αρα στις 15.11. Το upload ανέβηκε την ίδια μέρα αλλά το download έμεινε στα ίδια επίπεδα. Επίσης το profile δεν άλλαξε ( παρέμεινε το 17a) 
Επί 1,5 μήνα τους καλούσα  με διαφορετικές απαντήσεις κάθε φορά ( συστημικό πρόβλημα κτλ κτλ ) με τα πολλά το δίνουν βλάβη από τις 15.12 με επίλυση στη 23.12 που δεν έγινε και σήμερα που ξανακάλεσα μου ανέφεραν πως το κοιτάνε οι τεχνικοί της περιοχής μου και θα με καλέσουν. 

Πάω εγώ στα settings και αλλάζω το profile σε 35b και το αφήνω μερικά λεπτά και ώς δια μαγείας  παίζει !!! Κλείδωσε στα 190/20. ( To είχα ξανακάνει αλλά δεν  θυμάμαι έαν το άφησα πολύ ώρα να συγχρονίσει ) 

Δεν ξέρω έαν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό αλλά ας το έχετε στο νού σας σε περίπτωση που κάνετε καμιά αναβάθμιση σε ταχύτητα. Επισυνάπτω και stats της γραμμής έαν βλέπει κάποιος κάνενα πρόβλημα ας μου πει. ( Εχώ πολλά fec errors)

----------


## BOMBER1300

Να σε ενημερωσω οτι στον οτε εχουμε απεργια απο τις 20/12/2019 μερχρι 12/1/2020 οποτε στην καλυτερη περιπτωση να σου αλλαξανε το προφιλ απο το 2ο επιπεδο της απομακρυσμενης διαχειρισης βοηθειας. Απο οσο ξερω τα 200 mbps παιζουν αποκλειστικα με super vectoring καρτες και θελουν και 35b profile αντι για 17a, οι καρτες super vectoring αργουν αρκετα για να συγχρονισουν φαντασου οτι μονη της η καρτα οτι την μετρας στην καμπινα θελει 2.09 και ο πελατης δεν εχει το ρουτερ του οτε αργει ακομα περισσοτερο.( τα fec erros που εχεις ειναι ελαχιστα αμα δεις τα δικα μου θα βαλεις τα κλαματα)

----------


## iliask

To ξέρω απλά το θέμα είναι πως η αλλαγή στο profile ( και ή ταχύτητα) έγινε όταν το έκανα εγώ manual από τις ρυθμίσεις  του asus ενώ φαντάζομαι πως κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει αυτόματα.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτόματα γίνεται μόνο στις συσκευές των παρόχων. Σε αυτές του εμπορίου όπως το δικό σου Asus, μόνο με δική μας ρύθμιση.

----------


## iliask

Δεν το ήξερα. Και όταν το σέταρα τη πρώτη φορά συνδέθηκε χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλω το profile εγώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Όλες οι συσκευές έχουν εξαρχής κάποιες έτοιμες ρυθμίσεις και μετά κάνει ο χρήστης τροποποιήσεις ή όσες επιπλέον χρειάζεται.

----------


## BOMBER1300

εχει να κανει με τις ταχυτητες που υποστηριζει το καθε προφιλ οπως φαινεται και στην παρακατω εικονα

----------


## Nodens

Εγώ πάντως έχω επιλέξει στο VDSL Profile το Multi mode και το router πήρε αυτόματα το 35b.

----------


## icsd08063

Κάνα update θα πάρουμε παιδιά?
v1.05.18 build305 Oct. 9, 2018

Τραγικό support πάντως για top of the line προϊόν τους. 1+ χρόνο χωρίς ούτε ένα update και χωρίς καν να συζητάμε για την υποστήριξη του modem-router μέσω του smartphone app τους.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Nodens

> Κάνα update θα πάρουμε παιδιά?
> v1.05.18 build305 Oct. 9, 2018
> 
> Τραγικό support πάντως για top of the line προϊόν τους. 1+ χρόνο χωρίς ούτε ένα update και χωρίς καν να συζητάμε για την υποστήριξη του modem-router μέσω του smartphone app τους.


Στις 16/9/19 είχα στείλει το παρακάτω μήνυμα στο support της Asus:

"_Has the development of this product stopped? It's been almost a year since the last firmware was released (2018/10/17). There are still many features missing and it's really unfortunate if this high end product has reached it's end of life so soon. It's a shame to see that DSL-AC68U keeps updating (latest firmware on 2019/07/25) and that DSL-AC87VG doesn't get any updates._"

Και η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν η παρακάτω:

"_Regarding the below described case, we kindly inform you that the product is supported by Asus and the development has not stopped, but the product is certified only for country Germany._"

Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή...

Χάθηκε και ο Μπάμπης από το forum που είχε και τα κονέ με την Asus και μαθαίναμε κανά νέο...

----------


## icsd08063

> Στις 16/9/19 είχα στείλει το παρακάτω μήνυμα στο support της Asus:
> 
> "_Has the development of this product stopped? It's been almost a year since the last firmware was released (2018/10/17). There are still many features missing and it's really unfortunate if this high end product has reached it's end of life so soon. It's a shame to see that DSL-AC68U keeps updating (latest firmware on 2019/07/25) and that DSL-AC87VG doesn't get any updates._"
> 
> Και η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν η παρακάτω:
> 
> "_Regarding the below described case, we kindly inform you that the product is supported by Asus and the development has not stopped, but the product is certified only for country Germany._"
> 
> Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή...
> ...


Το λιγότερο, τραγική απάντηση.
Μου θυμίζει παρόμοια επικοινωνία που είχα και εγώ με το support τους, Σεπτέμβριο του 2018 σχετικά με την υποστήριξη του router από το mobile app.




> I would also like to ask you in regard to ASUS router iOS app.
> I am currently running the app on iOS 11.4.1 on an iPhone X and there is no possible way to make it work.
> App does not recognize my 87VG, even if I fully reset the router. With router fully configured to my needs, app fails to connect to my router again.
> Could you please help me on that?
> 
> Another question that I have is regarding the whole telephone application and the ecosystem.
> Competitors like FRITZ! offer an application which can connect to the modem/router and make landline calls on your smartphone or tablet.
> 
> Is a feature like this one available for the 87VG / will be introduced?


Η απάντηση τους μετά από 2 reminders, σχετικά με το app και την AVM που το προσφέρει ήδη:




> Apologies for missing your mail.
> I am afraid DSL-AC87VG does not support app.
> It’s a great idea. I will forward your opinion to related members. Thank you very much.


Η δική μου απάντηση (ως αδαής και ενοχλητικός επέμεινα μπας και...):




> Dear Mr. Renjie,
> 
> Thank you very much for your feedback.
> In regard to the router application, it is mentioned in the app’s page that:
> 
>     2. All ASUS DSL modem routers, except DSL-AC68VG, DSL-AC87VG, DSL-AC88U, DSL-AC88U-B and DSL-AC3100, support setup via the ASUS Router app. Once setup is complete, all ASUS DSL modem router can be managed using the ASUS Router app.
> 
> According to this, 87VG should be manageable through application after initial configuration. What am I missing here?
> 
> Please keep me posted.


Το support της Asus επέμενε όμως ότι κάνω λάθος:




> The page is correct but you miss the keyword “except” I am afraid.
> It means DSL-AC68VG, DSL-AC87VG, DSL-AC88U, DSL-AC88U-B and DSL-AC3100 do not support ASUS Router app.
> Thanks.


Πάλι όμως επέμενα εγώ ο ενοχλητικός:




> Dear Mr. Renjie,
> To my understanding, the page refers to two different scenarios when saying "Once setup is complete, all ASUS DSL modem router can be managed using the ASUS Router app.":
> 
> 1. Setup router via the app and be able to use the app for controlling the router
> 
> 2. Setup router via a traditional web interface and then be able to use the app for controlling the router later
> 
> Which is the correct case?


Και τελικά έλαβα τη μαγική απάντηση:



> Sorry for your misunderstanding.
> It’s wording problem. We will correct it.
> 
> More precisely, it should be:
> All ASUS DSL modem routers, except DSL-AC68VG, DSL-AC87VG, DSL-AC88U, DSL-AC88U-B and DSL-AC3100, support setup via the ASUS Router app.
> Once setup is complete, all ASUS DSL modem routers, excluding models above,  can be managed using the ASUS Router app
> 
> Thank you very much.


Ο λόγος της υποστήριξης αυτής είναι που με κάνει να ψάχνομαι σοβαρά για το 7590 της AVM.

----------


## babis3g

χαθηκα γιατι καπου βαρεθηκα τοσα χρονια δοκιμαζε, αλλαζε λογισμικα κλπ, και στο pc σεχον ολη μερα ... επισης ηρθαν και κατι συγγενεις που πλεον μενουν εδω στο χωριο και καθονται μεχρι αργα στο ιντερνετ, το πρωι οι γεροι εχουν πλεον ειδος iptv δεκτη γιατι η περιοχη δεν ειναι καλη για επιγεια ληψη, και δεν ειναι ευκολο πλεον να δοκιμαζω ακομα και να θελω ... παντως θα προσπαθησω να μεινω up to date γιατι δεν εδωσα σημεια και σε αυτους

Για το θεμα που αργουν το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο, δεν εχουν πληρη προσβαση στα κωδικα του για να κανουν οπως θελουν κουμαντα στην asus ... εχουν κανονισει καποια update απο την broadcom φυσικα με λιγοτερο κοστος γιατι το 87vg ειναι κανονισμενο μονο για Γερμανια ... πιστευω θα βρουν λυση, αλλα οπως εξηγησα μπορει να αργησουν

----------


## Nodens

> Για το θεμα που αργουν το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο, δεν εχουν πληρη προσβαση στα κωδικα του για να κανουν οπως θελουν κουμαντα στην asus ... εχουν κανονισει καποια update απο την broadcom φυσικα με λιγοτερο κοστος γιατι το 87vg ειναι κανονισμενο μονο για Γερμανια ... πιστευω θα βρουν λυση, αλλα οπως εξηγησα μπορει να αργησουν


Thanks Μπάμπη! Αναμένουμε λοιπόν.

----------


## icsd08063

> εχουν κανονισει καποια update απο την broadcom φυσικα με λιγοτερο κοστος γιατι το 87vg ειναι κανονισμενο μονο για Γερμανια


Αυτό που αναφέρετε για την Γερμανία δεν το καταλαβαίνω για να είμαι ειλικρινής.
Επειδή το ανέφερε και ο Nodens:




> "_Regarding the below described case, we kindly inform you that the product is supported by Asus and the development has not stopped, but the product is certified only for country Germany._"


Δηλαδή όσοι έχουν αυτό το μοντέλο στη Γερμανία παίρνουν updates ενώ εμείς εδώ στην Ελλάδα όχι;
Γιατί εγώ το ίδιο, "latest" fw βλέπω και στο γερμανικό site.

----------


## AntonisM55

Καλημέρα, κύριοι!!
Έχω βρει το ρουτερ σε πολύ καλή τιμή και σκέφτομαι να το πάρω. Το χρειάζομαι για το γραφείο για ftp και printer server. Το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ από κάτω μου γράφει PSTN, άρα πιθανολογώ πως έχω PSTN γραμμή και έχω πρόγραμμα έως 24Mbps, άρα ADSL. Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, στα ADSL προγράμματα, το ρούτερ δεν κάνει για PSTN γραμμές, αφού είναι annex b, εκτός αν η γραμμή παίρνει σύνδεση από νέα υπαίθρια καμπίνα.

Κάλεσα ΟΤΕ για να ζητήσω περαιτέρω πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη γραμμή και το αν θα παίζει το ρουτερ και δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Οι πληροφορίες αυτές δίνονται επί πληρωμή από το αρμόδιο τμήμα, λένε. Πώς θα μπορούσα να σιγουρευτώ σχετικά με το τι γραμμή έχω και κατά πόσο παίρνω σήμα από νέα υπαίθρια καμπίνα; Υπάρχουν κάποιες ενδείξεις στο speedport plus που χρησιμοποιώ αυτή τη στιγμή που το υποδηλώνουν;

----------


## a5m5g

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, έχω μια ερώτηση άσχετη-σχετική δε ξέρω, ας το κρίνουν οι αρμόδιοι. Έχω το ac87vg και αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει κάποια εφαρμογή για android είτε της asus είτε τρίτου, που να "μετατρέπει" το κινητό σε voip συσκευή ώστε να κάνω κλήση από τον σταθερό μου αριθμό του σπιτιού. Είναι εφικτό καν κάτι τέτοιο? Αν ναι το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? Τι πρέπει να κάνω στο router ή και στην πιθανή εφαρμογή?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλημέρα, κύριοι!!
> Έχω βρει το ρουτερ σε πολύ καλή τιμή και σκέφτομαι να το πάρω. Το χρειάζομαι για το γραφείο για ftp και printer server. Το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ από κάτω μου γράφει PSTN, άρα πιθανολογώ πως έχω PSTN γραμμή και έχω πρόγραμμα έως 24Mbps, άρα ADSL. Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, στα ADSL προγράμματα, το ρούτερ δεν κάνει για PSTN γραμμές, αφού είναι annex b, εκτός αν η γραμμή παίρνει σύνδεση από νέα υπαίθρια καμπίνα.
> 
> Κάλεσα ΟΤΕ για να ζητήσω περαιτέρω πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη γραμμή και το αν θα παίζει το ρουτερ και δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Οι πληροφορίες αυτές δίνονται επί πληρωμή από το αρμόδιο τμήμα, λένε. Πώς θα μπορούσα να σιγουρευτώ σχετικά με το τι γραμμή έχω και κατά πόσο παίρνω σήμα από νέα υπαίθρια καμπίνα; Υπάρχουν κάποιες ενδείξεις στο speedport plus που χρησιμοποιώ αυτή τη στιγμή που το υποδηλώνουν;


pstn που γραφει του οτε, σε adsl ως 24 που εχεις ΔΕΝ θα παιξει ... μην το παρεις γιατι το 87vg ειναι isdn ... θα παιζει οταν ερθει vdsl που δεν εχει ρολο το pstn/isdn ... αλλα απο τωρα μην το παρεις και μην αλλαξεις την γραμμη σου αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος για το asus

----------


## ZaCKeR

καλησπερα εχω το modem αυτο και το αντικατεστησα απο το sppedport plus σεταρα και το τηλεφωνω και το ιντερνετ ολα καλα το μονο προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι παιζω το παιχνιδι league of legends και μου πεταει σφαλμα you have disconnected.please check your internet connection and try again και γινεται συνεχεια αυτο με το speedport δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα και το εβαλα και επανω και το τεσταρα και δεν πεταξε τιποτα μηπως υπαρχει κατι που μου εχει ξεφυγει ? ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## angelos82

Καλησπέρα, έχω αγοράσει το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ από Ebay Γερμανίας στα 135ε.
Ήρθε, πήρα κωδικούς VOIP+ιντερνετ από Cosmote και παίζουν όλα άψογα σε 100αρα γραμμή.
Το μόνο θέμα είναι με το interface του μόντεμ που για να μπω πρεπει να κάνω restart και το δεύτερο θέμα είναι με το VOIP που όταν καλώ κάποιον και χτυπήσει 4-5 φορές, όταν το σηκώσει δεν με ακούει σαν να κλείνει η γραμμή. 
Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη!

----------


## Stauros77

Καλησπερα αυτο το πρόβλημα που αναφερει gmakgr το αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ στης εξερχομενες κλήσεις. υπάρχει κάποια λύση σε αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Tech Engineer

Καλησπέρα, δυστυχώς και εγώ αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με το VOIP σε Cosmote. Μετά από 5(!) μέρες παρακαλετά να μου στείλουν τους κωδικούς, τους έστειλαν αλλά δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα.

Εκτός από το τηλεφωνικό νούμερο (που πρέπει να γραφτεί σαν +30210...) και το username (+30210...@ims.otenet.gr), στα Domain/Registrar/Proxy βάζω ims.otenet.gr αλλά τίποτα. Στη λίστα με τα νούμερα, εκεί που λέει Status έχει μόνιμα το κόκκινο Χ.

Και δυστυχώς το system log δεν λέει κάτι μέσα που να βοηθήσει περισσότερο.

----------


## iliask

1. Κάνε reboot. 
2. Ζήτα να σου ξανα στείλουν τους κωδικούς και όταν τους βάλεις κάνε reboot. 
είχα πάθει κάτι ανάλογο και τη πρώτη φορά που το έκανα δεν έπαιζε με τους κωδικούς που είχα. Ζήτησα ξανά τους κωδικούς τούς έβαλα άμεσα έκανα reboot και όλα οκ.

----------


## Tech Engineer

Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Μου τα έστειλαν και δεύτερη φορά αλλά κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Έκτοτε έχουν σταματήσει να μου απαντάνε και στα email.

Ερώτηση κρίσεως: Με το AC-56U που είχα πριν, και με το SpeedPort 2i, είχα το AC-56 σαν βασικό modem+router και το 2i από πίσω μόνο για το VoIP. Κάποια στιγμή έπεσε κεραυνός κοντά και έκαψε και τις δύο θύρες του 2i, πήγα να μου το αλλάξουν και δυστυχώς μου δώσανε το καινούργιο μοντέλο (Plus), με το οποίο δεν βρήκα πως μπορεί να σεταριστεί για VoIP μόνο. Οι οδηγίες που έχω (το PDF της Cosmote) δεν συμβαδίζει αφού οι ρυθμίσεις είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές στα δύο αυτά μοντέλα. Ξέρει κανείς αν το Plus μπορεί να σεταριστεί να κάνει login μόνο για το VoIP και ουσιαστικά να πέρνει internet από την ethernet του AC-87VG;

----------


## jkoukos

Δες τον παρακάτω οδηγό.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...40#post6496540

----------


## babis3

Έχει λίγες ημέρες που έκανα στην COSMOTE νέα σύνδεση για vdsl/voip τηλεφωνία. 
Θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια σας , όσοι έχουν εμπειρία , κυρίως για την ενεργοποίηση του voip.

----------


## andresalonika

> Έχει λίγες ημέρες που έκανα στην COSMOTE νέα σύνδεση για vdsl/voip τηλεφωνία. 
> Θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια σας , όσοι έχουν εμπειρία , κυρίως για την ενεργοποίηση του voip.


Phone number +30xxxxxxxxxxx
Username +30xxxxxxxxxxx@ims.otenet.gr
Password ο κωδικός από τον ΟΤΕ
Domain ims.otenet.gr
Registrar ims.otenet.gr
Proxy ims.otenet.gr
Outbound proxy κενό

----------


## ziouzitsou

Γεια σας παιδιά

Το συγκεκριμένο modem το αγόρασα πριν 3-4 μέρες και μετά το σοκ του μεγέθους του δεν έχω καταφέρει να το συνδέσω.
Έχω:

Wind vDSL 100
ASUS DSL-AC87VG Firmware: v1.05.18 build305 Oct. 9, 2018 (το αναβάθμισα εγώ)

Με το dsl της Wind συνχρονίζει αλλά δεν παίρνει IP.

To log αρχείο του μετά από reboot.


```
Jan  1 00:00:23 DSL-AC87VG syslog.info syslogd started: BusyBox v1.18.5
Jan  1 00:00:26 DSL-AC87VG cron.info crond[2255]: crond: crond (busybox 1.18.5) started, log level 8
Jan  1 00:00:27 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dnsmasq[2407]: started, version 2.78 cachesize 150
Jan  1 00:00:27 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dnsmasq[2407]: compile time options: IPv6 GNU-getopt no-DBus no-i18n no-IDN DHCP no-DHCPv6 no-Lua TFTP no-conntrack no-ipset no-auth no-DNSSEC no-ID loop-detect no-inotify
Jan  1 00:00:27 DSL-AC87VG daemon.warn dnsmasq[2407]: warning: using interface br0 instead
Jan  1 00:00:27 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dnsmasq[2407]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
Jan  1 00:00:27 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dnsmasq[2407]: using nameserver 2001:470:20::2#53
Jan  1 00:00:27 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dnsmasq[2407]: read /etc/hosts - 7 addresses
Jan  1 00:02:18 DSL-AC87VG daemon.notice pppd[3564]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0
Jan  1 00:05:13 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: Reclaiming not used lease 192.168.1.2.
Jan  1 00:05:13 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.2 from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx via br0
Jan  1 00:05:13 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:26 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:26 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:26 DSL-AC87VG daemon.err dhcpd: Error on ARPING request: Interrupted system call
Jan  1 00:05:28 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: Reclaiming not used lease 192.168.1.2.
Jan  1 00:05:28 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.1) from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:28 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:28 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:28 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:28 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:28 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:29 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:29 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:31 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: Reclaiming not used lease 192.168.1.2.
Jan  1 00:05:31 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.1) from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:31 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:31 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:31 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:32 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:32 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:33 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:33 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:35 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: Reclaiming not used lease 192.168.1.2.
Jan  1 00:05:35 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.1) from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:05:35 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:06:00 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:06:00 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:06:01 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: Reclaiming not used lease 192.168.1.2.
Jan  1 00:06:01 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.1) from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:06:01 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:06:38 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: arp replies from this address (192.168.1.2).
Jan  1 00:06:39 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: Reclaiming not used lease 192.168.1.2.
Jan  1 00:06:39 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.1.2 from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:06:39 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.1.2 to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (HP-Zbook17) via br0
Jan  1 00:06:41 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.2 via br0
Jan  1 00:06:41 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info dhcpd: DHCPACK to 192.168.1.2 (xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx) via br0

/* Εδώ πατάω apply στα WAN settings μπας και δω τίποτα στο log

Jan  1 00:10:26 DSL-AC87VG daemon.info pppd[3564]: Exit.
Jan  1 00:10:27 DSL-AC87VG daemon.crit dnsmasq[9938]: failed to create listening socket for port 18018: Address already in use
Jan  1 00:10:27 DSL-AC87VG daemon.crit dnsmasq[9938]: FAILED to start up
Jan  1 00:10:44 DSL-AC87VG daemon.notice pppd[10304]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0
```

Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ο daemon pppd (προφανώς αυτός που θα κάνει το dial) λέει ότι ξεκίνησε αλλά τίποτε άλλο πχ (start dialing, authenticating κτλ). Από τη Wind μου είπαν ότι δεν βλέπουν καμία προσπάθεια επαφής από τη μεριά μου. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν το username/password αλλά έβαλα ότι μου είπαν από τη Wind.

To modem της Wind (Technicolor MediaAccess TG788v v3) συνδέεται κανονικά. Το κακό είναι ότι το TG788 δεν έχει ή (δεν ξέρω που) να γίνει bridge ώστε να έρθει το ASUS από πίσω.







Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## slekkas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 

Είμαι Αθήνα και έχω τη 200αρα του ΟΤΕ. 

Με το speedport plus μου έκανε κάτι τρελά ανεβάσματα στο ping οπότε δοκίμασα ένα παλιό Asus Dsl-ac56u που είχα και δουλεύει άψογα αλλά μέχρι 120mbps που υποστηρίζει. 

Αποφάσισα να αγοράσω καινούργιο modem-router και σκέφτομαι αυτό.

Το voip δεν με ενδιαφέρει γιατί μπορώ να βάλω το speedport από πίσω όπως κάνω τώρα αλλά θέλω να έχει traffic monitor να βλέπω ανά πάσα στιγμή τι γίνεται στο δίκτυο μου. Είμαστε πολλοί στο σπίτι και όλοι κομπιουτεράδες????.

Είναι εντάξει αυτό το modem για αυτό που θέλω; υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο να προτείνετε για τη σύνδεση μου;

Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## specialK

ziouzitsou

με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις συνδέομαι μια χαρά σε nova 100




σε γενικές γραμμές να ξέρεις αργεί πολύ να κάνει τη κλήση.
Προχθές που είχα διακοπή ρεύματος, όταν επανήλθε το ρεύμα έκανε 4-5 λεπτά από την ώρα που συγχρόνισε να συνδεθεί και να δω σελίδα

----------


## ziouzitsou

Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να τσεκάρεις στο log τι κάνει ο pppd daemon ?

Εμένα μου γράφει pppd started by root  και όσο και να το αφήσω δεν έχω άλλη ένδειξη στο log (θέλει refresh). Μιλάμε για πάνω από 25'.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μάλλον είναι ελλατωματικό το εργαλείο.

----------


## NIKOLAE

Καλησπέρα παιδιά για wind vdsl 100 και setup έχουμε οδηγίες;;;

----------


## ziouzitsou

Λύθηκε. Λάθος κωδικοί από Wind...

----------


## icsd08063

Δυστυχώς η ASUS, επιβεβαιώνει για το 87VG το τραγικό support της.




> Dear Asus Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Asus, my name is Evangelia and I will try my best to assist you with your current situation.
> 
> Regarding the below described case, we kindly inform you that the referred product has not been officially distributed in country Greece. The product has been certified by Asus and supported for VoIP telephony only with providers in country Germany. Unfortunately, this product is not supported in country Greece for VoIP telephony. The product in Greece is supported only for VDSL internet connections.
> 
> At the moment, unfortunately, there is not an ETA of a future firmware update release available. We kindly invite you to check Asus website periodically
> 
> https://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/D...Desk_Download/
> ...


Θα εξετάσω σοβαρά λύση από Fritz πλέον.

----------


## jmakro

> Δυστυχώς η ASUS, επιβεβαιώνει για το 87VG το τραγικό support της.
> 
> 
> 
> Θα εξετάσω σοβαρά λύση από Fritz πλέον.


Αυτο εκανα και εγω πηγα στο 7590 και ησύχασα με το να περιμενω την Asus!!!
Ebay αν δεις εχει open box condition σαν το δικο μου international κοντα στα 200€.
Δυστυχώς το μονο που υποστηρίζει ακομα είναι το 68αρι με firmware 
αλλα χωρις voip και μεχρι 100αρα.

----------


## icsd08063

> Αυτο εκανα και εγω πηγα στο 7590 και ησύχασα με το να περιμενω την Asus!!!
> Ebay αν δεις εχει open box condition σαν το δικο μου international κοντα στα 200€.
> Δυστυχώς το μονο που υποστηρίζει ακομα είναι το 68αρι με firmware 
> αλλα χωρις void και μεχρι 100αρα.


Ναι δυστυχώς έχει καταντήσει αστείο το όλο θέμα με το support.
Θα περιμένω την επόμενη γενιά AVM καθώς μετά από ερώτηση μου για Wi-Fi 6 super vectoring supported product:




> Currently we do not offer a FRITZ!Box with 35b Supervectoring incl- Wi-Fi 6.
> We expect this at the earliest towards the end of 2020.

----------


## Nodens

> Ναι δυστυχώς έχει καταντήσει αστείο το όλο θέμα με το support.
> Θα περιμένω την επόμενη γενιά AVM καθώς μετά από ερώτηση μου για Wi-Fi 6 super vectoring supported product:


Τώρα ψήθηκα κι εγώ!!!

----------


## stratos2004

Σε περίπτωση Dual Wan or Multi Wan Support και VoIP all-in-one device τί να μπορούμε να δούμε?

Βασικά έχω μια aDSL 24 και μια Παραβολική 35Mbps point to point συνδέσεις.

Σε κάθε πέρίπτωση λοιπόν θα με ενδιέφερε να κάνω Dual WAN based IP....

Με το DSL-AC87VG και όσα έχω διαβάσει μπορώ να το επιτύχω και να κάνω setup VoIP την τηλεφωνία μου.

Φυσικά διαβάζω και το πλήθως προβλημάτων για την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή!

Dual Wan based IP θα μπορούσα να επιτύχω / υποστηρίζει το Fritz! 7590 ?

----------


## jkoukos

Στα Fritz δεν υποστηρίζεται Load Balancing, παρά μόνον Failover.

----------


## stratos2004

Μάλιστα ....Οπότε πάλι στο ψάξιμο!

Δεν έχω ιδέα ποιά υλοποίηση device υποστηρίζει το παραπάνω πλάνο μου ... Κοιτάω και σε Vigor μηπως και....

----------


## jkoukos

Σε Draytek δες τα Vigor 2862Vac και 2865Vac.

----------


## stratos2004

Προς τα εκεί βλέπω ... Απλά έλεγα να δώ την πιο οικονομική λύση σε 2860Vn που στην ουσία νομίζω πως με υπερκαλύπτει...

Την γνώμη σου σεβαστή σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## thakisn

Καλησπέρα!
Προσπαθώ να κάνω tethering με το κινητό μου αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω. Το κινητό είναι Android (Samsung galaxy), το ρούτερ το αναγνωρίζει αλλά μετά τίποτα.
Τα έχει καταφέρει κανείς ή το παλεύω άσκοπα;

----------


## gmasou14

Καλησπέρα,
σκεφτομαι το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ ρουτερ, αλλα θελω να εχει limit bandwidth (download,upload) με ip range και οχι μεμονομενα ειτε σε ολο το wifi. καποιος κατοχος γνωριζει αν εχει τη δυνατοτητα; να πω την αληθεια το θεωρουσα δεδομενο οτι ενα ρουτερ θα το εκανε αυτο και πηρα στα τυφλα το D-Link dva-5593 οπου μονο upload καταφερα να κανω limit. επισης το range του wifi διαβαζω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλο, θα ειναι εκτος οροφου κυριας χρησης θα τα καταφερει;
αν οχι, εχετε να προτεινετε καποιο αλλο vdsl voip modem router;
ευχαριστω

----------


## Tech Engineer

Δυστυχώς το AC-87 μου πέθανε σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο. Φαίνεται να έχει πεθάνει το εσωτερικό 5V regulator, το εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό του δίνει κανονικά 12V, τα οποία περνάνε μέσα από τον on/off διακόπτη αλλά δεν έχω πουθενά 5V πάνω στην πλακέτα. Οπότε πάμε για αντικαταστάτη σε κάτι άλλο χωρίς SIP αφού σε μένα δεν έπαιξε ποτέ.

----------


## gmakgr

> Καλησπερα αυτο το πρόβλημα που αναφερει gmakgr το αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ στης εξερχομενες κλήσεις. υπάρχει κάποια λύση σε αυτό το πρόβλημα.


Είχα το ρούτερ στο κουτί του ένα χρόνο γιατί είχα βαρεθεί ν ασχολούμαι με το πρόβλημα του voip. 

O ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου δε είχε βοηθήσει καθόλου, οπότε είχα δηλώσει βληβη και τις τρεις φορές ο τεχνικός τηλεφωνούσε Κυριακή πρωί. 

Anyway, το θέμα είναι ξεκάθαρα της cosmote και προέρχεται από την καμπίνα. Κάποια απρισδιοριστη ρύθμιση ή ασυμβατότητα το προκαλεί. 

Μετακόμισα σε νέο σπίτι και σύνδεσα το asus για να δω αν λειτουργεί... Το voip 40 μέρες δεν έχει κάνει τσικ. Και μου καλύπτει 210τμ με χειρότερο σημείο κάλυψης δύο μπάρες... Έπος.

Γλίτωσα και την αγορά mesh router.

----------


## patraboy

Καλημέρα.

έχω το εξής θέμα:
Εδώ και δυο ημέρες, αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή μου από 100αρα σε 200αρα από την COSMOTE και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου φαίνονται στα συνημμένα αρχεία. Η αναβάθμιση στην ταχύτητα δεν είναι η πρέπουσα, αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν ότι στην 100αρα γραμμή, ο συγχρονισμός γινόταν στα 108mbps (!!) download . 
Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν για το :
α) Αν είναι πρόβλήμα της γραμμής, οπότε απευθύνομαι στην τεχνική υποστήριξη, ή 
β) Αν είναι πρόβλημα του modem (ρυθμίσεις ή κάτι άλλο), καθώς βλέπω και ότι το upload είναι πολύ ψηλό, οπότε πράττω ανάλογα

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## zackkast

θεωρώ με την απόσταση που έχεις ότι συγχρονίζει εντάξει Είσαι αρκετά μακριά από την καμπίνα :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

τώρα καλωδίωση συνδεσμολογία κ.λπ Παίζουν και αυτά ρόλο :Smile:

----------


## andresalonika

> έχω το εξής θέμα:
> Εδώ και δυο ημέρες, αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμή μου από 100αρα σε 200αρα από την COSMOTE και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου φαίνονται στα συνημμένα αρχεία. Η αναβάθμιση στην ταχύτητα δεν είναι η πρέπουσα, αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν ότι στην 100αρα γραμμή, ο συγχρονισμός γινόταν στα 108mbps (!!) download .


Με το Plus πόσο κλειδώνεις; Δοκίμασε άλλο ρούτερ να δεις.

----------


## patraboy

> θεωρώ με την απόσταση που έχεις ότι συγχρονίζει εντάξει Είσαι αρκετά μακριά από την καμπίνα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> τώρα καλωδίωση συνδεσμολογία κ.λπ Παίζουν και αυτά ρόλο


Έχει γίνει επαγγελματικός (από ειδικό και με μηχάνημα) έλεγχος στην καλωδίωση, γι' αυτό άλλωστε είναι μηδενικά τα CRC ERRORS και η 100αρα κλείδωνε πολύ ψηλά

- - - Updated - - -




> Με το Plus πόσο κλειδώνεις; Δοκίμασε άλλο ρούτερ να δεις.


Το σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω, αλλά μετά για να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω το ASUS, θα πρέπει να ζητήσω εκ νέου κωδικούς VOIP....

Να αναφέρω επίσης, ότι απέχω (πραγματικά και όχι σε ευθεία) 90 μ. από το DSLAM.

----------


## zackkast

προτού βάλεις το Plus στη γραμμή κλείσε το telephony και σταύρωσε τα δάχτυλα μην το ανοίξει από μόνο του την έχω πατήσει :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

η εξασθένηση της γραμμής είναι 16,5 δηλαδή ένα χιλιόμετρο και κάτι ψιλά Δεν ξέρω 150-160 μου φαίνονται εντάξει

- - - Updated - - -

το site της Cosmote τι λέει για τον μέσο όρο της περιοχής? https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=bus

----------


## patraboy

> προτού βάλεις το Plus στη γραμμή κλείσε το telephony και σταύρωσε τα δάχτυλα μην το ανοίξει από μόνο του την έχω πατήσει
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> η εξασθένηση της γραμμής είναι 16,5 δηλαδή ένα χιλιόμετρο και κάτι ψιλά Δεν ξέρω 150-160 μου φαίνονται εντάξει.
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> το site της Cosmote τι λέει για τον μέσο όρο της περιοχής? https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=bus


Εαν ήταν πρόβλημα απόστασης, γιατί συγχρόνιζε στην 100αρα στα 108mbps; Ξαναλέω ότι τo DSLAM στο οποίο "παίζω", απέχει (μετρημένα) 90μ.

Η cosmote διαθέτει 200αρα γραμμή, αυτοί άλλωστε με πήραν τηλέφωνο για προσφορά αναβάθμισης.

----------


## zackkast

τα προφίλ 50αρας είναι 55/5.5 και αντίστοιχα 100αρας 110/11 το ίδιο ισχύει και για τη 200 :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πού το ξέρεις ότι το φυσικό καλώδιο δεν κάνει κύκλους γύρω από τα τετράγωνα :Smile:

----------


## jmakro

με 16.5 καλωδιακά είσαι κοντα στα 400 μετρα περιπου.Στο κουτι του σπιτιού ποσο πιανεις έχεις μετρησει?

----------


## jkoukos

Πριν βάλεις στο Speedport στην γραμμή, εκτός σύνδεσης πέρασε στο μενού της τηλεφωνίας των κωδικό που έχεις πάρει και τον έχεις ρυθμίσει στο Asus.
Μετά θα απενεργοποιήσεις την τηλεφωνία. Έτσι ακόμη και αν την ενεργοποιήσουν αυτόματα, θα έχει τον δικό σου κωδικό.

Ανεβαίνοντας σε συχνότητες λειτουργίας (λόγω μεγαλύτερου πακέτου) είναι λογικό να αυξάνονται οι απώλειες. Το ότι δίνει διαθεσιμότητα σε μια περιοχή για 200άρι πακέτο, δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι θα μπορούν να την πιάσουν.
Καλό είναι ότι τουλάχιστον έχεις μηδενικά λάθη και πιθανότατα απώλειες στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση της οικοδομής. Αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις έλεγχο στον κατανεμητή, ώστε να διαπιστώσεις πόσο πιάνεις εκεί, άσχετα με πόσο έπιανες στο προηγούμενο πακέτο σύνδεσης.

----------


## patraboy

> τα προφίλ 50αρας είναι 55/5.5 και αντίστοιχα 100αρας 110/11 το ίδιο ισχύει και για τη 200


Για να καταλάβω σωστά, ο δείκτης εξασθένησης , στον ίδιο βαθμό δεν επηρεάζει τη γραμμή, ανεξάρτητα από το προφίλ της;
Αν ναι, τότε δεν θα έπρεπε με τίποτα να συγχρονίζω   στην 100αρα στα 108 mbps. Επίσης απορώ γιατί το upload στη 200αρα είναι τόσο ψηλό...

----------


## jkoukos

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό, δίνουν μια αύξηση περίπου 10% στον συγχρονισμό, ανάλογα το πακέτο σύνδεσης, ώστε να να πιάνει την πραγματική ταχύτητα.
Δηλαδή σε 50άρα σύνδεση δίνουν εως 55, σε 100άρα έως 110 και σε 200άρα έως 220.
Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι ντε και καλά όλοι θα πιάσουν αυτές τις ταχύτητες. Εξαρτάται την απόσταση που έχουν από το DSLAM και την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου. Π.χ. στα 300 μέτρα μια χαρά μπορείς να έχεις 50 και 100 σύνδεση, αλλά όχι 200.

----------


## zackkast

Αυτό ακριβώς και το Upload αντίστοιχα 22

----------


## patraboy

Τέλος πάντων, μόλις μίλησα με Cosmote και είπαν ότι θα προβούν μέσα στο Σ/Κ,σε πιο εκτενή έλεγχο της γραμμής.

----------


## andresalonika

> Το σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω, αλλά μετά για να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω το ASUS, θα πρέπει να ζητήσω εκ νέου κωδικούς VOIP....
> 
> Να αναφέρω επίσης, ότι απέχω (πραγματικά και όχι σε ευθεία) 90 μ. από το DSLAM.


Μπες στο Plus με ethernet μόνο και πέρνα τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας χειροκίνητα.

----------


## manosfk

Καλησπέρα σας

Αναβάθμιση μετά από 3 χρόνια!!!

Version 1.05.19_build307
2021/08/31 46.27 MBytes
ASUS DSL-AC87VG Firmware version v1.05.19_build307 (This product supports Annex B) 
Fixed CVE-2021-20090

----------


## K1m0n

> Fixed CVE-2021-20090


Αυτό είναι μεγάλη τρύπα -> https://securityaffairs.co/wordpress...t-attacks.html
Καλό θα ήταν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να αναβαθμίσουν χθές.

Edit:
Και οι λεπτομέρειες:
https://medium.com/tenable-techblog/...o-ea1dd30980c2

----------


## epp1907

μια ερώτηση αν κάποιος ξέρει,
θέλω να πάρω ένα ασύρματο για να το δουλέψω με dect
σκέφτομαι για το Gigaset CL660HX απλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως θα εξασφαλίσω ότι είναι συμβατό.
Αν κάποιος ξέρει η έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιο μοντέλο θα ήμουν ευγνώμον

----------

